# Moaning Minnies United!



## DooDah

So this is our thread for chatting and grumbling about pretty much anything we encounter along the road of ttc! 

*Good luck to:*

dakron67

parisprincess :angel: :hugs:

DooDah

charlie_lael


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## parisprincess

Im hoping to join this thread? tee hee hee ;)

:hugs:


----------



## parisprincess

Im on CD11 so Im waiting to OV :) Started to chart my temps this cycle as well!

We're NTNP so we'll see what happens. I think my DH is starting to think more and more of actually TTC properly... but Im not rushing him. I'll let him come to me ;) muahaha


----------



## DooDah

Oh my gosh :) Hey paris! 

Sooooo good to see you. There's another lady called dakron who I was chatting to and we said that we should make a thread. Am so so so happy to see you here! I need to update my buddies list :D

I heard some of the ladies got their bfps! I know laylas mummy did :) Was so so so happy to hear it!


----------



## DooDah

Anyway... UPDATE!

So I think that I could be in with a chance this cycle. During my fertile time (and I got 2/3 days of PERFECT ewcm) we were meant to be using the pull out method but he had pretty bad timing on the day before I was supposed to OV. Anyway I'm at 7/8dpo and am due on the 30th or 31st I think but no doubt I won't be in luck.

I've decided to symptom spot away this cycle because it might be my last one trying for a while as we want to get a holiday booked for next year. I guess bumps and bikinis don't mix haha ;)

So today I had my first bout of cramping and twinging which actually links up to my supposed possible implantation period. Nothing too dramatic but some shooting pains in my groin area which were a bit different to the norm. 

Will be keeping my eyes out for anything else and believe me you'll be getting the full end of the details lol.

Anyway how are you? Sorry to hear about the mean extra weekbefore OVing last cycle paris, that was just af being mean.


Lets hope the :witch: stays away for halloween!

Buckets and truckloads of sticky :dust:


----------



## parisprincess

DooDah said:


> Oh my gosh :) Hey paris!
> 
> Sooooo good to see you. There's another lady called dakron who I was chatting to and we said that we should make a thread. Am so so so happy to see you here! I need to update my buddies list :D
> 
> I heard some of the ladies got their bfps! I know laylas mummy did :) Was so so so happy to hear it!

Last I saw, duckytwins got her BFP too :) Hoping its a sticky bean!!


----------



## parisprincess

:dust: to you!! Hopefully you get your BFP :) your symptom spotting so far sounds pretty promising!

Hopefully this month I OV on time and not a week late! *sigh* Im not sure why that happened but maybe I was stressed or something. Work was a little intense for the past little while. (sometimes you just cant get along with your boss -- and my boss can be a mean ol' b**** )

Now I've been temping this cycle since CD1 so hopefully it tells me when I OV! Im just going to BD every other day from now on... and hope I'm lucky! DH and I are still doing pull-out, so I don't think we have much of a chance but you never know.

My DH is really starting to think about it though -- just the other day he brought up my maternity leave option at work... so I know he's been thinking about it since I brought it up in August. We both just had our birthdays (mine was Friday, his is today) and we're now 29. Time to start a family.

You know... I never thought I'd get to the age where my biological clock would start ticking... and now, ITS SO EFFING LOUD. lol ugh!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## DooDah

Aww so glad to hear about ducky :D

God I have a horrible boss aswell! I only work part time at a pub because I'm still a student really but he's this awful sexist creep. Nothing too much to call harrassment but you have to laugh at his gross pervy comments when you mostly want to slap the silly b****! Have you seen the film horrible bosses? It really made me laugh :p

I hate the pull out but I guess that it's better than actually using protection. My oh only pulls out during my fertile time so perhaps I'll just make that a few days later or w/e? Maybe not he's a medical student haha, he'll know ;) But it only takes one little spermy to fertilise an egg so you never know!

Yeah both of our birthdays are in October too. I'm 19 tomorrow and FX I'll get my bfp before I'm 20. I've always said I'd wait until at least 25 but we're lucky enough to be in the position to be able to raise a family now. We weren't planning on it until I had a scare a while ago anyway.

Don't be silly you've got heaps and heaps of time to have kids. You could have 12 by the time you need to worry sweetie! I know what you mean though, I keep having thoughts like 'what if I can't have kids' etc but then I think I'll know for sure when we actually start ttc properly. I feel awful for the ladies who have tried for about 5 years on here, had multiple miscarriages and keep on going. 

So when are you due to ovulate then chick? Must be soon :)

Oh and I know I've asked before but where are you from again sweetie?? xxxxx


----------



## parisprincess

I have not seen Horrible Bosses yet -- but will plan to see it now! lol

My DH pulls out ALL THE TIME. And I think he's good at it lol DAMNIT.  I am ok with that for now though. I know we'll be trying for sure sometime in 2012 so I don't have long to wait. If it happens before, even better! But Im not holding my breath :)

Both your bdays are in October too!? Thats too funny! Happy (early) birthday!!! :)

I know what you mean. Some women on this site have been through SO MUCH to try and conceive and still haven't. I really admire the *ABSOLUTE STRENGTH *of these women who just keep on trying. Im not sure if I'd be able to do the same. Lots of sticky baby dust to all the wonderful ladies who are trying :hugs:

Not sure when I will OV... as you know, I was late last month... I didnt OV until CD24!! Isnt that wild? I had a 38 day cycle -- gross. :(

So... since today is CD12 and I normally OV around CD17-18, Im just going to keep BD'ing every other day until my temps confirm that I have in fact OV'd or I'll just keep BD'ing until AF shows  (if it shows!) With that said, I dont really have a plan lol Whatever happens, happens! 

I'm from Ontario, Canada -- its 2:13pm right now and Im at work. I leave at 4pm so... 1 hour 47mins to go! On my lunch hour, I picked up a bday cake for the DH. He told me he wanted NOTHING for his bday... so I picked up a little something and Im going to say its from the cat! muahahaha ;)

I'm such a dork.


----------



## parisprincess

So... do you have any ideas on how I can bring up the subject with DH again?

He's obviously been thinking about it... do you think its best to just keep trying how we have been (pull-out) and stay silent... or do you think its best to bring it up?

When I brought it up in August, he said he wanted to wait until we are in a house first. (Right now we're in a two bedroom apartment) But when we had our scare, he's all "Well, if it happens, then we'll have 9 months to get ready." *sigh*

How do you talk to your OH about it? Is he comfortable when you bring it up? Mine is easy to talk to about it...


----------



## DooDah

Aww I love the cake idea. We have two dogs and 'they' always get him a birthday card!

Err I don't know really about the situation. I never just bring it up but we talk about this kind of thing often anyway. We've been choosing baby names since I was 15 lol! My best trick is to make a few points when he's silent (such as well I'd be pregnant for 9 months so there's no rush to organise EVERYTHING before the lo gets here) then leave it to sink in...

I'm glad you'll definitely be ttc next year. Our ntnp is pretty much indefinite :/ He doesn't want to rush anything and see if it happens so I need to get clever haha! I know we have both always wanted children and we've been planning it since we first got together but I think he's still scared :)

With your OH do you think that watching a cute baby programme or a programme that you know has a baby in it would help? We watched Juno and LOVED it a few days after I suggested ttc. I think it allowed my OH to realise that we're not little kids anymore and might actually be ready for parenthood.

I've always wanted to visit Canada, I've travelled lots in the states but I guess that it's so different! It's eight at night over here and the OH is working nights this week. So no birthday BDing lol! 

Anyway how many children would you like? xxxx


----------



## DooDah

parisprincess said:


> Some women on this site have been through SO MUCH to try and conceive and still haven't. I really admire the *ABSOLUTE STRENGTH *of these women who just keep on trying.

I totally agree! :dust: and more sticky :dust: to them :)


----------



## dakron67

hello girls, sorry been so busy over the last couple of days, ha funny we thought of this thread so we could moan bout anything, i haven't got anything to complain about lol xx, doodah i didn't realize that you were so young, you have many yrs ahead of you, so don't fret u will get ur sticky bean wen the time is right, people keep telling me to relax belev me it's not that easy wen u get to my age, i want a baby n i want it like yesterday, i really just want to give my darling husband the chance to be a dad, as u kno iv got 2 kids to xs they were nasty b*****ds, never deserved to b dads yet they have both gone on to have numerous children with different women, im the only one whose hasn't been able to achieve my dream, i also wana prove that i can be a good mum, i never chose to lev my children, but i wouldn't b alive today if i'd have stayed with my daughters father, sorry to go on xxxxx


----------



## DooDah

:hugs: dakron don't worry about going on! That's what this thread is for, eh?

I think it's lovely that you have found the right person now and want to give him that opportunity. I think you're amazing for doing that! 

So your children are 15 and 24? That's awesome, how do they feel about you ttc?

I know I'm still young, it's pretty scary I guess but we've been together for 4 years now and he proposed last year :) some people said that we're too young to be good parents but I think that we're mature and committed enough (and want it enough) to prove them wrong.

We've not really told anybody that we're ttc (well ntnp) because my parents can be very controlling. Luckily we're fortunate enough to be in the position to study and raise a child (he's doing a medical degree so can work while training). 

We're not in a rush and are taking a if it happens it happens approach. Although I think that we might take a break if we don't conceive this cycle because we want to book a holiday.

Anyway girlies what are your plans for the weekend? x x x x


----------



## DooDah

I just saw in the teen pregnancy section a young girl who had written a letter to her bump! It almost made me cry. I'm gonna definitely keep a journal for my little guy or gal when I get a positive!

Anyway lovelies... do you want a boy or girl? 

Obviously we all want healthy pregnancies and it doesn't matter either way but if someone gave you two buttons saying boy or girl, which one would you press?

I think I'd press girl. All of my friends are having lil boys and I think me and oh should break tradition! xxx


----------



## parisprincess

I'd like to have 2 children... and if I got to pick, I'd definitely love to have a little boy first :) then a little girl second. I'd love for the big brother to be protective of his younger sister :)


----------



## parisprincess

Ok.. so... today... found out 2 people are pregnant. One from my old hometown, and another is a co-worker in my office. 

*MAKES ME SO CRANKY*.  I mean, Im happy for them and all... but cmon! Doesnt it start to feel like your face is being rubbed in it?!  LOL ugh.

Im totally joking and am just in need of a chocolate fix or something. LOL  What a crazy day!


----------



## dakron67

good evening girls, doodah my kids don't kno that we are trying to conceive, i'l give u a brief bit of history, i had my son, married his dad, 2mths later found out he was screwing the local barmaid, 6 mths later divorced him on the grounds of adultery n batterery, he used to knock me about. after a 18mths met the a**ehole that was to become my daughters father, for nearly 15yrs i lived with him, he beat me wk in wk out, spent many an eve in a&e or in the police station pressing charges, but always dropped them cos he would tell me he'd put me 6ft under, bout 8mths after my daughter was born my son moved to live cos his dad after seeing my dds father punch me in the face an split my top lip open, a few yrs later i got sterilized, i didn't want to bring another child into such a violent relationship, he made me belev that i wasn't worth nothing n that no body else would want me, n i was to terrified if i left him that he would find me, take my daughter n put me under ground, in 2003 we were due to marry cos i thought if that was the best i was gona get then i was goin to make it legal, but in june of that yr he started an argument, he slammed me in the side of my head with a cup that was full of scalding hot coffee, splitting my head open in the process, fortunatly i had long hair n it matted which stopped the bleeding, i ran from the house in bare feet for 7miles to the hospital, i was kept in over night n was told if he'd hav hit me on my temple he'd hav killed me, whilst i sat in the hos, he bombarded me with calls to my mobile, telling me to keep my mouth shut,at 1am he appeared at the hos with my little girl she was bout 6 an a half,he had got her out of bed, i hadn't been seen at the time n was still covered in blood, my dd asked wat had happened i told her i'd fallen over, 3 days later at home she came up to me n said my daddy did that didn't he, she wasn't daft even at that young age she had seen me with black eyes, bruises n split lips, i realized i had to get out, it took me 6mths to find a place to move to, i asked my daughter if she wanted to come with me, she said yes, so i packed for the pair of us, then we had to tell her father he went balistic, said he wanted a word with her, 5 min later she came to me n said she wasn't movin with me cos her dad would be lonely, i had no choice i had to lev without her it was the 23rd dec 2003, although he was a lousey partner, he was a good dad, so i left i beleved he'd allow me to see her, but he' made things very difficult, the last time i went to see her, (april 2003), i went up to use the bathroom he waited outside n tried to throw me down the stairs, i was by this time with my now husband, he feared for me i tried to get access to her, but she refused to talk to me on the phone, she told a friend that her dad had told her that if i loved her that i would move back with him, i belev i wouldn't b alive today if i'd have gone back, so i haven't had any contact since then, everybody says that when they r old enough they will come looking for me, i hope soooo i love them both with all my heart but they hate me for walking out, sorry didn't think it was goin to be such a long story, but im very happy now, i got to think of myself for a change, im not a bad mum, n as crazy as it sounds i just want 1 more chance to prove it, my husband n i are soul mates, iv never been so happy, is it so wrong, xxxxx


----------



## DooDah

parisprincess said:


> Ok.. so... today... found out 2 people are pregnant. One from my old hometown, and another is a co-worker in my office.
> 
> *MAKES ME SO CRANKY*.  I mean, Im happy for them and all... but cmon! Doesnt it start to feel like your face is being rubbed in it?!  LOL ugh.
> 
> Im totally joking and am just in need of a chocolate fix or something. LOL  What a crazy day!

I know sweetie, pregnancy all around... My mum is ntnp too! WTF?! 

:hugs: and it'll totally be our time soon xxxx


----------



## DooDah

Aww dakron sweetie, I'm sorry you had such nasty partners. I think that you must be amazing for coping with all of that! 

My aunt was recently in an abusive relationship and I've seen the effect that it has on her. She was with him for five years and has only just moved out and is picking her life up. Everyone suspected the guy but she always defended him and made excuses. She's still too shy to want to meet a new guy right away but I hope that she will. (Obviously I'm not comparing this to your situation darling, it's just that I've seen the sort of control that partners can have AND my aunt doesn't have children either.)

Anyway girlies.... Whereabout are you in your cycle. We need to write the testing dates on the intial thread post :) 

I'm due for af in almost two days (the 30th). FX that she stays away. I can't bear to have to buy tampons instead of a pregnancy test AGAIN :( x x x x x x x


----------



## DooDah

parisprincess said:


> I'd like to have 2 children... and if I got to pick, I'd definitely love to have a little boy first :) then a little girl second. I'd love for the big brother to be protective of his younger sister :)

Aww that would be adorable :) Was talking to OH earlier. He wants 2 children, which is a shame because I only want one! Also apparently we're keeping going until we have a boy. I told him he wasn't Henry VIII ;) that shut the silly fool up ;) x x xx


----------



## dakron67

DooDah said:


> Aww dakron sweetie, I'm sorry you had such nasty partners. I think that you must be amazing for coping with all of that!
> 
> My aunt was recently in an abusive relationship and I've seen the effect that it has on her. She was with him for five years and has only just moved out and is picking her life up. Everyone suspected the guy but she always defended him and made excuses. She's still too shy to want to meet a new guy right away but I hope that she will. (Obviously I'm not comparing this to your situation darling, it's just that I've seen the sort of control that partners can have AND my aunt doesn't have children either.)
> 
> Anyway girlies.... Whereabout are you in your cycle. We need to write the testing dates on the intial thread post :)
> 
> it doesn't matter wether u were comparing situations hun, at the end of the day no woman deserves to be slapped about or worse, im sure your aunty will find someone, af started the friday before last, so that makes me bout cd9, i think due to start using opk tomoro xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## DooDah

Oooh good idea! Let me know how you get on with the OPKs :)

So af was due last night/this morning but no show yet. I think I'll probably get the witch tonight but fingers crossed, arms crossed, everything crossed she won't show!

I went on a fancy dress ride on my horsey earlier and have sprained my ankle. He fell over a rock, poor thing, but I was still on him and he landed on me! I'm lucky to have got away with such a minor injury but I hope it hasn't knocked anything. That was the first time that I've fell from him! 

Anyway ladies how are you doing? Whereabouts are you in your cycle? Anyone in the DPO stage yet??! xxx


----------



## DooDah

I'm out ladies :'( :'(

Feel like such a failure this morning, so want my :bfp:

But my OH has just driven down from work to give me roses and a hug. He said that we can carry on ntnp if we want to. I'm so lucky really, just want this so so badly.

How is everybody else?! x x x


----------



## parisprincess

Aww Im so sorry hunny!! :( :hugs: That is so sweet of your OH! Sometimes all it takes is a hug, but the roses sure help too! There is always next month :) Remember, like you always say... your body is getting that new egg all ready!! Time to start fresh! :hugs: it'll happen xxoo

Im CD18 today and I dont know if I OV'd yet. According to FF I havent OV'd yet so... guess not! But I do need 3 days of higher temps and yesterday and today they were higher, so maybe tomorrow will confirm that I OV'd this weekend sometime or maybe even today! 

DH and I BD'd last night and am hoping to again tonight and every other night this week. Im just hoping I dont OV late again this month as DH is going away this weekend and I bet that is the time I am going to OV. *sigh*

Would be nice to be able to tell family that I am pg at Xmas... doesnt seem like its going to happen though.

Ok.. time to vent for a minute...

I'm so tired of this "pull-out" business. We talked about TTC and he doesnt want to actually TRY just yet because he wants us to buy a house first. But he full on knows the risks of us BD'ing without any protection or me not being on the pill or anything. I feel like Im getting mixed signals .. its like he doesnt want to "officially" try but he's ok if it were to happen. So why not just make it happen if it'll be ok!? Sorry ladies -- RANT OVER. Whats the big difference between TTC and NTNP anyway?! 

Ugh... men. Whoever said we women are the complicated ones... apparently never dated a man. 

I just want it to happen... :( My nephew is going to be 6 and my niece is going to be 4. My only sibling is my sister... and it would be nice if our kids werent so far in age. (my sister is 4 years older than me though...) My DH has no siblings... so our kids only cousins will be my sister's children. I feel like our parents are getting older and I'd really love for my children to be able to know my parents and his parents.

What is wrong with me today? I'm all emotional  WTF. Ok, its 8:50am and I need COFFEE. LOL Snap me out of this funk.

Hope you both had a great weekend :) And D -- stay positive sweetie :) It'll happen for us when its meant to, right?

:hugs: and :dust: to both of you!


----------



## parisprincess

Hope youre feeling better today :hugs:


----------



## DooDah

parisprincess said:


> Ugh... men. Whoever said we women are the complicated ones... apparently never dated a man.

This is so true ^ Made my day!

Aww sweetie :hugs: I know it's difficult I feel the same with my OH. He's clearly ok with it but wants to not ttc because we're still young?! So if he thinks we're too young then we shouldn't be ntnp anyway but he wants to be a dad and I know that we're not! It's bloody frustrating. Grr.

All I know is that I'm becoming a nymphomaniac this cycle - talking :sex:, :sex: and more :sex:!

I'm an only child and I know it sounds so so immature but I want to get my :bfp: before my mother does! Can't keep on getting negs or af or both. I went to visit her earlier and she was moaning about how tired she was and all I was thinking (and this is terrible I know, I need a slap) was please don't be pregnant.

Spent a lovely day curled up with OH and I love him so so much but I'm just exhausted. I think tonight made me realise for the first time in a long while that I need to take a step back and not let ttc/ntnp/whatever we're doing take over. Still gonna go at it like a mad nympho rabbit on viagra on death row but only around OV time and then just act how I want and when I want until I get my bfp. Like stop avoiding going out with friends for a drink in the 2ww etc.

I so hope you catch the egg Paris! We need a bfp to bump up morale!! Just promise me that even if you move onto to the first tri threads that you'll keep me updated :) :) 

But for now let's kick some ntnp butt! x x x


----------



## parisprincess

I hear ya on the frustrating part! :dohh:

DH and I are supposed to sit down and talk about what he wants and what I want and develop some sort of timeline. Im a little nervous to talk to him about it all ... but I am hopeful that it'll help. 

And woooooooooooooah, bow chicka wow wow. LOL time to get your :sex: on, eh?  I really hope you get your BFP!!! :) So does this mean you and OH will continue to NTNP? I remember you saying something about stopping for a while because of a holiday you'd like to take... Either way, I hope whatever you want, happens :) You deserve it!

Oh ya! I forgot that your mom was also TTC at the moment. Do you think she may be pregnant??? And dont worry about the "terrible" thought. Im sure that if your mom was to fall pregnant, you'd be happy for her. Just like when it happens to you (and it will! :hugs:) she'll be happy for you.

It sounds like you and your OH spent a lovely day yesterday! Its always nice to just have a "cuddle" day with your man. I love to snuggle too! (especially when its cold outside.. and winter is coming... plus I live in Canada! so we're always cold... LOL jk we dont live in igloos )

Anyways... I'm now on CD20 and Im pretty sure I OV'd on Monday, so I should be about 2DPO today. DH and I BD'd the night before O day, so I hope I'm in the running... FX!!! 

How are you both doing today?


----------



## dakron67

ahh girls hope your both ok, doodah, im so sorry that u didn't get the result we all want, it must be very hard with your mum ttc as well, i hope you get ur bfp 1st, try not to stress, princess said something bout u goin stop trying whilst goin on holiday, don't stop hun, the chances are you'll relax on holiday n then get home n find out your expecting, good luck to you both, im now 1dpo, well i think so anyway xxxxx


----------



## thebobppy

Will be keeping my eyes out for anything else and believe me you'll be getting the full end of the details lol.


----------



## DooDah

Paris: I don't know. I think they're ntnp too, I just hope that they don't get very far. I don't think that my mum's resourceful enough to find out about OVing etc to help as I wasn't planned and am an only child, so I don't think she'd already know! I just saw the folic acid in the cupboard and asked her why it was there. Her and my stepdad (who's dad to me really) haven't ever had kids together and now I'm all grown up they want to try. Personally I think they've left it too late and prioritised everything else first but that's their decision.

It's soo exciting the start of the 2ww because you still have time to symptom spot etc. I guess that you and Dakron are OVing roughly the same time :)

Not gonna take it too seriously this cycle really apart from OV time. And the 2ww?? Not even thinking about it :blush: in theory anyway!

Not seeing OH tonight, he's working late shifts this week :( So I'm just catching up on my uni work which I should have done a long time ago!!

What plans have you guys got this week??

We're going to see a firework show on Saturday with a huge group of friends. Hopefully af will have cleared for then but she's heavy this month :( Then we're off to see the MIL and co on Sunday, I really love his family but my Oh is kind of a mummy's boy sometimes and despite thinking that it's a good thing I'm always the wrong one at their house ya know? 

x x x x x


----------



## parisprincess

DH is gone to Montreal this weekend for a guys fun weekend. Its good :) He needs to do this stuff -- makes him happy and I like when he's happy. :) So I've got the place all to myself this weekend...(well me and the cat lol). I plan on doing a WHOLE LOT OF NOTHING. LOL! Im going to curl up the couch and watch a movie or two. I also just bought two books so it'll be nice to just laze around and read. :) Its so rare to have NOTHING to do on a weekend, so Im going to take advantage!

Its very exciting being in the TWW... its also a slow, painful hell. LOL JK!  Waiting, waiting and more waiting! Im trying not to symptom spot at all -- its great actually... I havent really thought about it the past few days since I've been so swamped at work. Im trying not to stress myself :) Just staying happy and hoping for a BFP in a few weeks. Im not going to do any testing unless AF is AT LEAST 3 days late :)

DH and I :sex: last night and it was just for fun. :) And it was good too!! tee hee hee :blush: Should have jumped him this morning lol -- especially since I wont see him all weekend. 

To be honest with you ladies, for a while I was a little worried that I wasn't OV'ing, but since I started charting my temps and using OPKs, I feel much better. Based on all my info such as temps, OPK, CM, etc... I definitely ovulated this month! :happydance:

I see alot of women posting in threads about having irregular periods and having PCOS. I was tested for PCOS a little over a year ago (did a vaginal ultrasound and other tests) and no "strings of pearl" type cysts were found on my ovaries. (THANK GOD!)

I really hope this is our month ladies! :) FX and :dust: to both you!


----------



## parisprincess

D -- my DH is a mommy's boy too. I mean, sometimes its very cute and I just love him for it... Other times, it's not so attractive


----------



## parisprincess

Do you both take folic acid now? I heard that its good take take even while TTC. I haven't started but am thinking I might...

What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## DooDah

Aww that'll be nice. I know what you mean, as much as I love OH I also love when I have the house to myself for a few days. The sex having missed them is the best type!!

AF is still here and I hope that she's gone for Saturday! On the plus side I can have a few drinks with my girls and I couldn't have done that if I was pg I guess! That's the problem with being this age, all of my friends find it new and exciting to go out drinking. I grew up in a pub so have always seen it as nothing special ;)

Yeah the 2ww is a killer! Exciting of course and it get's me through ttc (for half the month I _could_ be pregnant). If youre ticker is right then it's too early to even symptom spot! :hugs:

I haven't been tested for anything but I figure I'll give it a while yet. Do you have to have smears in Canada? Maybe at my next one I'll ask but that's a while yet.

Spontaneous sex is so much better!! I love it when me and OH just pash out somewhere. AF is killing me, we both just wanted to do it so badly the other night but :witch: was full flow. Think she's on her way out though now. Can't believe how long she's got since ttc. Makes me think I had a chemical in May because that month was so so painful and there were clots etc. Plus after then my cycle was lengthened and AF changed. Glad I don't know for sure though.

Yeah this so needs to be our month. Christmas :bfp: for the win!! xxxxxx


----------



## DooDah

I took it for a while but after I realised I wasn't getting pg I stopped. I have it in my cupboard though ready for a bfp. Plus I take it occasionally in the 2ww.

It's a good idea I guess??


----------



## DooDah

Oooh my girlfriend has just called me! Im going to an uber cool club with her tonight! PARTY!! 

Sorry, my social life seems to have collapsed. I'm buzzing :) :)


----------



## dakron67

hi girls, goodness it makes me laugh wen i read some of the things u write, sooo sweet, doodah sorry witch still with u, enjoy ur night out, princess i take follic acid, n have done every day since i concieved our 1st baby in 2008, sometime i forget, but i put that down to my age lol, hope your both ok, fx n lots of baby dust for us all xxxx


----------



## DooDah

That's the best thing about bnb I think, having women around who know what you're going through and supporting you and making you smile :)

I'm just chilling at the house, OH has just gone to work so I'm just sat in PJs on his xbox haha ;) 

Soo hungry but cba to make myself food, that would mean traipsing all the way downstairs haha!

How are you ladies today then?? x x x x

Oh and the witch has finally left the building!


----------



## parisprincess

Hope you ladies had a good weekend!! 

I spent it mostly in bed sleeping. I was sick sick sick! It was like a flu and I had such bad chills. My boss and one of our law students were really sick last week, so I must have caught it from them :(

DH came home last night after his weekend away and I couldn't even really say hello cause I was sooooo tired. He seemed to have had a good time, so that's good :) glad he was away while I was sick. When I get sick, I want to be left alone lol

Sooo tired still... think I'll go back to bed for a bit!

How was the fireworks and visit with the OH's family??

:dust:


----------



## dakron67

hi girls, i had a reasonably good wkend,we got a new edition to add to our family, hope your both ok, hears hopeing for bfp for us all this mth, if i don't get it im gona try some of that preseed stuff, supposed to b really good xxxx


----------



## parisprincess

So.. I think I've decided to test on Sunday with an FRER... :D or maybe I will hold out until next Wednesday... (day AF is due)

Opinions? I dont think I'll be totally let down if its a BFN. We're going on a trip at the end of this month, so I wouldnt mind being able to drink lol


----------



## dakron67

princess, keep ur chin up hun, im sure ul get your bfp, n lets face it, it will be worth not being able to drink, good luck xxx


----------



## DooDah

Hey sorry I've been away for way too long... Busy busy busy over here. 

This weekend was lovely, we just chilled out together. The MIL was pretty interesting, we'll just leave it there I think ;) It's funny because you can see that she wants to look down at me as in 'no one is good for my son' but she really can't do that! We get along well, just not when OH is around. We kind of both want to be the most important person in his life ya know?! 

Aww paris I hope you're okay now! FX the sickness is a sign lol. And I say :test: do it :) We need a ntnp bfp ;)

Dakron - when do you plan to test??

Oh and my best friend is having a pregnancy scare. Oh and if she was pregnant she'd get an A word. I think it would probably push me over the edge right now. I really hope af shows for her because if she did get and a word it would be all her fault! She has been unsafe so has to face the consequences. AND she'd want me to go with her. She doesn't know I'm trying but still it's a bit of a kick in the face :'( OH is like well if she is then it's her problem but I don't think he knows how competitive my best friend can be. She fell out with me because I lost my Vs before her for example! (with OH!).

Sorry for the rant... But I guess that's what this thread is for eh?! x x x


----------



## parisprincess

Oh no for the best friend. Are you sure she'd get an "a word"?? OMG I so wouldnt be going with her ... not that Im against the "a word"  I believe women should be free to do what they want -- pro-choice all the way! :) but it would be hard to go with someone who is getting done... while TTC yourself. Ouch -- thats a tough situation D. Hope she gets her AF!

I am going to test Sunday morning -- still may be too early, but it doesn't hurt to test! I have a bunch of IC cheapies that I don't mind using up... so we'll see. If it's BFN, well I'll tell again once AF is late.

To be honest though ladies -- I have a good feeling this month. :)

FX for us all :)


----------



## DooDah

Yeah I'm pretty sure that she'd get one... I just think that she should have thought that she didn't want a baby when she had sex ya know?! She's due on Friday so I guess we'll known soon enough :/ Fingers crossed for her af! She doesn't know I'm ttc though so if I get a bfp soon she'll think I'm being hypocritical. She can be quite immature. I've told her that it's her boyfriend's job to go to any clinics etc though.

Why don't you go inbetween those and say Tuesday Paris?? I can't wait for the result. If you feel good about it then lets hope that your instincts are right.

Sorry I've not been able to get on here as often. As soon as my laptop is back from repair it'll be easier. I have to use OH's comp and it's so annoying! 

So OH gets back on friday and I think that's about when my nympho hat is gonna pop on. Even if the 11th is only a little chance, it's still a chance! How have you gone around trying to get him not to pull out Paris? I've found that with me on top and us both sitting up then he can't really pull out haha ;) he doesn't mind... He likes that position!! x x xx


----------



## parisprincess

Good for you! Glad you told her that its her BF's job to go with her to the clinic. Still hoping she gets her AF!

I think you are right D -- maybe Tuesday will be the magic day! Tuesday it is! Ahhh thats so far still! LOL My temps keep rising on my chart though, so Im keeping all crossables crossed!!

Do you and OH live together D?

I think we may need to give this position you are suggesting a try... :) I mean we've done that before, but I'll get on him again! LOL espacially if there is no BFP this month. 

According to my chart, DH and I BD'd right on O day! He did pull out but I think he was late.. because (*TMI alert*) I was "dripping" a bit once I stood up after we were done. But then I went right back to bed and slept until morning!! LOL So Im hoping the :spermy: swam while I was asleep... and my egg was released and they met and are now a little ball of cells getting ready to implant!! Or maybe they did already -- Im about 7dpo now!

I guess I have 5 days to wait it out!! :coffee: 

I hope I get a :bfp:!! I hope we all do :hugs: :dust:


----------



## DooDah

Oooh that sounds very very promising paris :)

The day after my period finished OH finished inside me and yeah I was dripping too ;) but that's too early for anything I think. He says he'll finish inside me tomorrow but then start pulling out. That'll be 5 days before OV day is supposed to happen so who knows? Maybe we'll miss tomorrow and do it the next day - but then he might pull out that day so grrr! Soo complicated!!

I really hope that you get your bfp paris! We need one... Hoping II'll be in this month but who knows eh?? To be honest I don't want to be in this month if my friend is. I'll OV when she'll test so it's pretty tricky to be honest.

Her af is due tomorrow!! I'm in the 2ww AGAIN! I didn't even sign up for it. I'm waiting her 2weeks with her. Makes me want to cry and I can't explain to anyone other than OH why it's so awful :(

Yeah we live together but he's a med student so is away/working nights a lot. Sometimes I go back to my parents for a week when he's busy. It depends really. How long have you and your OH been together??

ooooh I hope we get a bfp in this group - it would be so so so awesome!! 

We did the ring test on all of my friends bellies the other night (even though none of us are pg - well except maybe my best friend haha) and I got a girly result. I know it's not accurate but still :) Made me wishful!! x x x x


----------



## parisprincess

Any news on your friend's AF? Did it show?? I hope it did!!

My DH and I have been together for over 12 years LOL a looooooooooooooooooooong time but he is my best friend and I am very thankful everyday that I met him. :) We had a rough patch (as Im sure all couples do) but the fact that we made it through and are in such a good place now, makes me happy! Makes me feel like we could go through anything and still survive! lol cheesy, I know... but hey  I love him. 

Whats this ring test you speak of? 

Still trying not to symptom spot but I've had slight headaches on and off, cramping, and am sooooo bloated/gassy today. And starting yesterday (still happening today) I've had really weird belly button feelings. Like someone is inside and pulling my belly button inwards. It doesnt hurt -- just uncomfortable. Its like someone poked me in the belly button really hard and Im feeling the after effects! LOL I dont know how else to describe it. Wonder if it means anything or if I'm just :wacko: LOL

I have 3 hours and 45 mins til work is done today and then I am off for the weekend! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :) 

I dont really have any plans this weekend. DH is working tomorrow as he was sick this week and took a day off, so hes making up his lost time. Proud of him for doing that :) I think that means that Im going to be stuck cleaning and doing laundry... lol oh well, it must be done!

You ladies have any fun plans for this weekend?

Hope you are both well :hugs:


----------



## DooDah

YES :D she got af in full flow! Soooo happy :D :D (I think the only thing that could top this feeling is a :bfp: for me!!!

Awww :') I love that. I know about all couples having rough patches sweetie :hugs: but I think that is what defines a soul mate - being able to make it through the bad times. And yeah... Now that's double cheesy! So you must have been pretty young when you met him?? I was 15 with my OH, he was 16! I love that we can show our children (when we finally manage to have them) pictures of us when we were young and carefree haha ;)

The ring test is where you get a wedding ring and put it on a piece of string (well I used an engagement ring but the idea is still the same) and circle it over a pregnant ladies belly. Obviously none of us were pregnant but basically if it swings backwards and forwards it's a girl apparently and if it swings round and round it's supposed to be a boy. Old wives tale lol... Although I have always believed that OH and I would get a girl first.

Sounds good sweetie. Lets hope it's your lil bean nestling into your cosy belly for 9 months eh?! ;) 

Yeah our plans have failed. I'm going to horse event tomorrow for the shopping. I need to buy my lovely horsey some new bits and bobs so that should be nice. I think a sofa day on sunday would be nice after spending the last one with the MIL!

I'm on cd 12 I think. Only 5 days until OVing so gonna get OH to shake the bed with me tonight. He's sat on his xbox now haha. Glad he can't see the things I say on here! I've heard spermies can survive for 5 days in you so maybe I'll just catch it this time :) Maybe anyway. I think he'll go off the idea after tomorrow.

Hope you ladies have a good weekend :) x x x x


----------



## DooDah

Paris... Did you test??!


----------



## parisprincess

Nope not yet!! Lol my temp dipped slightly yesterday but rose again today so I'm still hopeful!

Weird thing though... I've noticed I am really hot! I'm getting some serious hot flashes. They don't last long but are definitely noticeable. My temps are pretty high tho so FX!!!

I think I'll test on Tuesday. :) might hold out until Thursday (day AF is due) if I can!!


----------



## parisprincess

How was your weekend??? :)


----------



## parisprincess

Well I think I am out ladies -- just went to loo and when I wiped, I had watery, fertile type CM and I normally get that before AF shows.

:( Oh well.... guess I'll have to wait and see if she shows... but I have a feeling she will.

Might have to try again next month!


----------



## DooDah

Aww :hugs: Do you think that this could be late IB? FX the blood stops sweetie!

My weekend was good thanks :) I OV tomorrow so I've been a complete nympho haha. I had to watch OH have a 'kick about' with the lads which meant that me and the other girlfriends stand around in the cold on a sunday morning. We all get bored so went to get our nails done instead... Very sex and the city haha ;)

Are you going to temp again next month? I guess it'll be easier if you know what you're looking for now. I was thinking of starting but OH thinks it seems a little silly because we've still got ages yet before the body clock starts ticking.

So on the ntnp front... He was supposed to not pull out on the 11th but apparently he forgot so did anyway! We're having a special night later, so I'm hopeful that he might get carried away in the moment - the timing would be perfect! I had the beginnings of ewcm yesterday so I'm hopeful that I'll OV on time.

We need to get smart now to make sure that we get our 2012 bumps :) Any tips or tricks that you've learnt?

I think alcohol and pouncing on top of him usually works! But these are things I've discovered by accident, I'm not gonna be mean or sneaky!

How was your weekend?? Any plans this week?? xxxx


----------



## parisprincess

?? There's no blood yet? 

What's this about needing a ticking body clock to start temping?

Anyway, I won't need tricks as DH told me last night that he's ready to full on TTC. Good thing, since I have such a "ticking body clock".


----------



## DooDah

Sorry about the last post - I was on my phone and only saw I think I'm out! Terrible machine. 

I just meant that my OH only wants to ntnp, when I mentioned temping he told us we shouldn't rush anything. Sorry if the comment sounded bad/bitchy sweetie, it really wasn't meant like that at all! I'm so so so pleased for you :) That's amazing! Can't wait until we actually start ttc too :) I have a feeling next month will be your month!

OH finished in me tonight :) a day before OVing. FX 

Have you tested yet?! x x x x


----------



## parisprincess

Nope, don't think I am going to test as I can feel the witch coming. If she doesn't show, then I will... But I think she's on her way!

And thanks!!! He completely shocked me but is happy to have lots of :sex: lol

Since we are going to "officially" TTC this next cycle, I'm going to start taking prenatal vitamins and eat super healthy. I'm going up cut out caffeine so no coffee. OMG. I think that'll be the hardest!! But we are going to BD all the time and hope I get that :bfp: right before Xmas! 

I am literally over the moon happy :) I agree, next month will definitely be my month!! I just want AF to hurry up and show so we can get this party started lol

And what's this?? OH did not pull out?? So you are officially in this month?? Good luck and FX!!! :dust:


----------



## DooDah

Aww we're gonna get an 2012 bundle! Can't wait for our first Moaning Minnies :bfp:

I was just thinking of starting to take pre natals too but I know that we really have to stop trying for a while after this cycle :'( Oh well! So so happy for you that you're actually ttc! (And a little tiny bit jealous lol.) Not really tons of :dust: to you :)

OH finished inside me, the day before OVing - with ewcm present in great quantity! So yeah I'm in for this month but then I've got to go back onto the pill next month if we don't get lucky this cycle because we're moving away and can't afford to do that with a little one on the way!

Has af showed yet?? xxx


----------



## parisprincess

You're moving away? Where ya moving? Whats going on? LOL

No AF yet. She isnt due until tomorrow though... and my temps dropped yesterday and dropped again this morning... and Im crampy and b*tchy (LOL!) so I know she's on her way. Thats ok though! Now that I know we are going to be TTC for sure this month... I am going to give it my all!

I've been doing some research these past few days and am still looking for the best prenatal vitamins (ones available in Canada, that is). I'm hopefully going to pick some up on Saturday.

I keep thinking I will get my :bfp: next month, now that we're actually TTC and DH is going to go in me... however, Im still getting nervous ... since being on this site, I have seen so many women on here trying for months/years (and they are actually trying!).. and still not get their bfps. I didnt really have THAT much hope while NTNP cause my DH is pretty good on his timing... *sigh* here I am rambling.

I just hope I get that BFP next month!

CMON AF. SHOW ALREADY.

I never thought I'd be this excited for her to show. LOL Ironic.


----------



## parisprincess

And FX for you! Im so happy to hear that youre in this month! Jump on that OH of yours again tonight  

If you do get your BFP... are you still going to move away?


----------



## DooDah

We need to move south for OH's work really. He's a med student so is kinda taking any placement he can at the minute and has been offered a really good one. If I do get my positive then we're gonna move still, but it will be later and it just means he'll have to commute back and forth and it's a few hours away.

I'm sure that everything will be awesome :) I think you'll get your bfp by new years sweetie! At the very lastest a January positive! Sooo happy for you. I actually grinned and went all soppy to OH when I read you were actually trying.

My OH is good on his timing too, I think he came in me the other night because he knew that if it wasn't now it would be a year or maybe two before we tried again :'( Let's hope that this we did enough now!

I heard the other day that cough medicine thins the ewcm to make it easier for the swimmers to get through. Another bnb lady told me this and I thought it was quite interesting! Was gonna give it a go next time but obviously not now so just putting it out there. Don't know how much truth is in it anyway ;)

:dust: :dust:

Dakron, where have you gone?? xx


----------



## parisprincess

Wow! A med student :) Good for him! (and you!) Thats impressive. Glad to hear he was offered a great placement.

Ive heard that too about cough medicine... but Im not really one to take medication "just because"... so I highly doubt I'd try that. Im thinking of maybe getting preseed for this month, just to try. I dont really have an issue with my own EWCM but Ive read that preseed helps "keep it in there" and no dripping. LOL We'll see. I really dont want to spend the money on it though, so I doubt I'll get it. Just an idea!

So... I found out why my temps were high and why I've been getting hot flashes.

Went to the clinic this morning and I've got a kidney infection!! :( I feel ok though so its not a bad one, thank goodness. So now I've got to take these massive horse pills for the next week. I told the Dr. that I am due for AF any day (supposed to be today, but nothing yet) and that I am hoping to TTC this next month. He did say that these pills will be out of my system by the time I start trying again, so no worries.

He did do a pg test, just to be sure and BFN! :) So Im glad I didnt waste money on tests and Im also glad that this infection acted out now... rather than later.

So Im on the mend and should be good by the time DH and I need to start trying!!


----------



## DooDah

Wow :) I bet you're glad that got sorted then. It's great to get answers at least :) I was looking for pre-seed the other day but I couldn't find any in my pharmacy. Never mind though because we're giving up after this round!

I think next month will be your lucky month :) I hope so anyway. Even if I'm not trying I'll pop on often to check up on the progress!

Hopefully af will show then soon and that way you can get on with trying to bake a baby.

Can't believe that I'm in the 2ww again, already. What with my friends scare and everything it seems like I've never left it. OH well :) I'll symptom spot away to my hearts content because I'm gonna miss doing that!

I'm spending the weekend at OH's grandma's place. I've only met her a few times. I think she likes me so it's not awkward but the other family type thing never seems to be that enjoyable. Plus no-one knows we're ttc still! It's kinda nice having it that way though because it's our little secret. I don't know how our family would react to be honest though about it. My mum wouldn't be thrilled because she was 22 when I was born and told me to wait, she wasn't in my situation though so it balances I think.

Got any fun stuff happening this weekend?? 

x x x x x


----------



## parisprincess

Ya, hoping for AF feels so weird LOL But it was a day late last month, so if not today, then most definitely tomorrow. :)

YOU BETTER POP ON TO CHECK ON PROGRESS!! What the hell woman?! lol  We've been in this together from the start! :) Even if you'll be WTT (if you dont get your BFP this month!) I'd love to be able to share news with you :hugs:

Nothing fun planned this weekend, but next weekend is our mini holiday so I'll be gone for 4-5 days! :) Very excited! My DH has been so sweet lately, even though he is going through a tough time at work. :( I feel so lucky to have him :) He really is a special man.

Are you happy to be spending the weekend at OH's grandma's place? It seems like you get to spend alot of time with his family. That is really sweet :) 

Is your mom still TTC?


----------



## dakron67

hello girls, sorry i had a bad week last week, on a couple of accasions over the last 6 wks, iv seen blood in my bra, only a little bit, but still worrying, so last wk i finally got an appointment at the hos, i went on thur morn, my paper work said i was seeing a miss verik or something like that, when i got to the hos on the notice board it said she was on holiday, i was abit annoyed to say the least, then i found out that i was to see a man, oh boy did i lose it, im not a prude by no means but the idea of a strange man touching my bust really upset me, he came in n said something to me, unfortunatly i was rather a mess n didn't get wat he said so asked the nurse, n she said he had said "i would have to go home if i didn't want to be seen by him", between my h n the nurse they persuaded me to allow him to examine me, i had tears streaming down my cheeks has he press my boobs n then hate to admit this but he squeezed my r nip, then he stood back n said there's nothing there. get dressed, i sat up n grabbed my bra, i felt to humiliated as i felt he was calling me a liar, anyway fortunatly that morn i had worn a white bra, in the cup of the r side was a blood stain, so i basically flung my bra at him n said wats that then, the nurse spoke to him then turned to me n said i should get dressed n go down to xray for a mammogram n a scan, so still in tears i got myself sorted n h n i made our way to the other end of the hos, the mammogram was sooooo painful, the nurse was very kind, then had the scan, the nurse did my r side went backwards n forwards then asked if she could do the left to compare, i knew then that she'd found something different. after we were told to go away n return in 2 hrs, we did, saw the same dr, unfortunatly still couldn't quite understand wat he was telling me, so wen he wen i got the nurse to explain, she said they found a lump behind r nip, she said they would call me n make an app for me to go bk for a needle biopsy, then will have to wait 3 wks for the results, then go bk again 10days later for another mammogram, iv heard absolutly nothing since. 

Then to top it all the fri before last i rescued a little cat, i found her down the alley nr my house, she was skin n bones, n her fur was all matted, i picked her up, took her home, took one of my own cats bed n put it near the radiator, i bought her the best food, n liquidized it so i could syringe feed her, i brushed her till her fur was smooth, my hubby had to shave her belly cos it was so matted, but we got her sorted, as by the sunday she was staggering around my kitchen n eating on her own, but unfortunatly it wasn't to last by the thur she had stoped eating again made an app at the vets for her for the fri, they asked me to leave her there, so they could do blood tests, an hr later got the call i'd been dreading, she had kidney failure n they said the kindest thing i could do was hav her put to sleep, it broke my heart, i cried so much. god only knows wat i'll be like wen i ever have to say goodbye to my own pets, xxxx


This wk well bloody af arrived yesterday in full flow n absolute agony, so back to taking clomid but hospital have upted me to 100mg, so fx for this mth, good luck girls, so sorry to go on xxxxx


----------



## dakron67

DooDah said:


> Wow :) I bet you're glad that got sorted then. It's great to get answers at least :) I was looking for pre-seed the other day but I couldn't find any in my pharmacy. Never mind though because we're giving up after this round!
> 
> I think next month will be your lucky month :) I hope so anyway. Even if I'm not trying I'll pop on often to check up on the progress!
> 
> Hopefully af will show then soon and that way you can get on with trying to bake a baby.
> 
> Can't believe that I'm in the 2ww again, already. What with my friends scare and everything it seems like I've never left it. OH well :) I'll symptom spot away to my hearts content because I'm gonna miss doing that!
> 
> I'm spending the weekend at OH's grandma's place. I've only met her a few times. I think she likes me so it's not awkward but the other family type thing never seems to be that enjoyable. Plus no-one knows we're ttc still! It's kinda nice having it that way though because it's our little secret. I don't know how our family would react to be honest though about it. My mum wouldn't be thrilled because she was 22 when I was born and told me to wait, she wasn't in my situation though so it balances I think.
> 
> Got any fun stuff happening this weekend??
> 
> x x x x x

hunny, im not sure if you can actually buy pre-seed over the counter, iv tried locally, ended up buying from amazon, bout £13 should arive over the next couple of days, so will be prepared for trying again this mth, xxxx


----------



## DooDah

parisprincess said:


> YOU BETTER POP ON TO CHECK ON PROGRESS!! What the hell woman?! lol  We've been in this together from the start! :) Even if you'll be WTT (if you dont get your BFP this month!) I'd love to be able to share news with you :hugs:

This made my cry :cry: I'm a wreck. I just love you ladies so much and of course I'll pop on - paris I'mma stalk you on here! Oh please please let me get my :bfp:


----------



## DooDah

Paris - it's ironic isn't it that when you want the witch to show she doesn't. But when you want her to stay away she's everywhere.

Your OH sounds awesome. I think we're all lucky ladies to have such lovely OHs. Have a nice relaxing weekend... I suggest hot baths and PJ days and chocolate because you have to milk this af because I bet you won't be seeing her again for 9 months!

Yeah I'm happy to spend time there. The way I see it is that I don't have lots of my family anymore as we've never been that close - my dad lives in America, my mum and I only get on because of my stepdad and my grandma has passed away. They're my family too I guess. They have been since I was a geeky little 15 year old girl! Do you see lots of your OH's family?

I'll be honest I don't know about my mum. I don't want to ask because if she is then I know I'll never go on the pill and throw a tantrum. Only kidding but I would rather just not know what's going on and let the pieces fall where they may. I actually counted the folic acid tablets in her cupboard last week and she's only used 6 since June and she is drinking wine so she can't be too serious!


Dakron - I'm sorry you've had such an awful week. That dr sounds like a real prick. (Scuse the french.) I have absolutley everything crossed for you sweetie that your results come back okay. Does it hurt when it bleeds?? At least you've been to see him and you'll get results soon. :hugs:

It's so easy to get attached to pets isn't it? I rescued a flipping pidgeon that had been hit by a car and was sobbing when he died! At least you did the best that you could hun :flower: I'm sure she's in animal heaven chasing that pidgeon and having a great time. At least she's out of pain now.

Every cloud has a silver lining chick, hopefully the clomid will get you your :bfp: wouldn't it be amazing if we all got one together eh? 

It would my my month, in fact my year, life even if we all got our 2012 bumps. Praying for a second line this cycle :)

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## parisprincess

Im so sorry that you are going through such a rough time dakron :hugs: I hope you get your results quickly and that its nothing too serious. Keep us posted! And I am sorry about the little kitty. You have such a big heart! Take comfort in knowing that you made the little kitty's last days so much more pleasant. Someone loved her (you!) and she got to experience that love before she unfortunately had to pass on. You are a great woman! I have a 2 year old kitty that we rescued from the shelter. He's my little monkey and I just love him to bits, so I totally understand. I hope he stays with me forever :) hehe

So... Only on day 2 of antibiotics and WOW, do I ever feel better already. My low grade fever finally broke and is gone. Im still pretty tired though, but that is one of the side effects of the antibiotics. I'm at work today and its only 9am right now... ugh, 7 hours to go! I hope I make it! I just want to crawl under my desk and nap! LOL How odd would that be? I wish I was on England time... it would be 2:14pm rather than 9:14am! lol *sigh* Isn't it wild that you ladies are 5 hours ahead of me? I have friends in the future... how cool! LOL 

AF finally arrived this morning too... so, YAY! A few more days of the witch and then its time to officially TTC #1. Im so excited to actually be trying. I knew my DH has been thinking about it lately but I never thought he'd be telling me he was be ready this early. Either way, I am so happy right now! And whats even better is that we have our mini holiday next weekend... what perfect timing. :happydance:

I don't see alot of DH's family but that's only because they still live in DH and I's hometown. We moved away, about a 5 hour drive. So we really only see them when we go back home to visit or on holidays. It's hard to get up there as often as we'd like, since we both work full-time. I do like his family though -- they are so different from mine! It's nice to have a variety though. :) My mom, sister and her kids (my niece, 3, and nephew, 5) still live in our hometown as well. So it's nice -- when we go home, we both get to see our families. My dad lives about an hour away from where I am now, so he is my closest family! 

Is everyone getting excited for Xmas? :)


----------



## DooDah

The time difference is crazy! When I was visiting the states this summer it was weird calling the OH because he was ahead of time. He'd tell me what he'd been doing that day and I'd just say... well it hasn't happened here yet!

I'm glad you're feeling better sweetie! Did you expect for them to tell you sonething like that when you went to the doctors? I've got to make an appointment soon to get back on bc. Hopefully I'll make it so that they can do bloods aswell!

I'm so excited for you! I was bouncing up and down yesterday and OH asked why and I just said paris is officially ttc. I talk to him like you're all girls that he knows personally haha ;) AF will clear soon enough and then your OH is gonna be hit with a lot of :sex: I'd imagine... That's the best thing about ntnp/ttc - the amount of action that we all get in the bedroom!

That sounds like a good balance of family time.Do you find it hard being away from your family a lot? His is closer than ours so we see them more but it's pretty even really. Do you get on with them? I know some MILs can be awful! Mine's okay actually but I think she still wants OH to be her blue eyed little son and he is such a mummy's boy! I don't mind because I think it's adorable that they're close but also it can make me feel a little pushed out whenever we have differences of opinion as he'll usually side with her! Kinda mummy knows best type thing!

I can't wait for xmas. It's my best friends birthday on wednesday so I use that as my timeline to start xmas shopping. So this weekend I'll start the shop. Have got to buy for his pregnant cousin to -.- She's 21, about to have her 4th child with the 3rd guy! No judgement to her ya know but still...

How about you, what are your christmas plans?? x x x


----------



## parisprincess

I was the same way when I was in Paris in March of this year! lol My DH didnt come (I went with my mom! best trip ever) and whenever we spoke, it was always around 9pm Paris time.... which meant it was only 3pm here. LOL My day was getting ready to end and he didnt even have dinner yet! LOL So awesome.

I wasnt sure what to expect when I went to the clinic. I noticed I was feeling off and my temperatures were so high, I had a low grade fever for 3-4 days. I knew AF was on her way and I wasn't pg, so I thought it was best to be checked out. There is a clinic right across the street from my work, so I decided to go there yesterday before I came to work. Its strange though because I didnt really have any signs of a kidney infection but my lower back did have a dull ache, right abouts where my kidneys are, so it makes sense now that I look back on it. I'm just glad these antibiotics are working and my fever broke! My temps could have also went down since AF came, but who knows! Either way, I am just glad I no longer have that fever. Was getting a little nervous :( 

Definitely will be getting in alot of :sex: this next month. I dont think I am going to do any opks or anything... I'll keep temping though. Hopefully I get my :bfp:!! :)

Have you started symptom spotting yet?? Anything to report?? 

I do get along with DH's family but it wasnt always that way. We've had our moments where we fought and brought our families into it... but we were so young and foolish then  Now that we're fine and more mature, we're all just one big happy family. LOL! I do find it hard sometimes being away from my mom and my sister and the kids, but I can't just stay in a city for family. I love my job and I get paid well... I would never get this type of money in my hometown! We'd eventually like to move back home, but we'll see on what happens in the future! The hardest part is every time I see my niece and nephew, they have changed so much! Eventhough its only been a few weeks or a few months. I love those two kids so much... wish I could be around them more. 

I'm so excited for Xmas too! Its always such a great time of year -- something just FEELS different. I dont know how to explain it :) hehe I need to seriously get a move on with shopping. This time last year, I was almost done! Ugh -- so behind!

Hope you have a great time at OH's grandma's this weekend!! :)


----------



## dakron67

doodah, no hun no pain from boob, but since the bloody mammogram iv been uncomfortable, although women have said it's to b expected, a friend of mine couldn't wear a bra for 3 wks, cos she was in so much pain. we have 3 dogs (2 staffies n a boarder collie who my husband got me after i lost baby no5), we also have 3 cats, it would be absolutly fantastic if we all got bfp by xmas, i wouldn't tell anyone not even hubby, would just wrap up a pair of baby's booties, n hopefully watch his face break into a big grin xxxxxx
paris, that made me laugh wen u said wow i got friends in the future lol, i hope us 3 stay friends, i made friends a few wks ago, with 2 girls we were all waiting for bfp, they both got their's obviously i didn't, that was it they moved off the forum n haven't heard from them since, although i suppose mayb they feel bad, cos i got left out, but im really made up for the pair of them,( im also jealous), hope you have a lovely wkend, enjoy n make the most of your dh, not on bnb lol xxxx


----------



## DooDah

Hell yes we best all stay friends. You ladies have kept me sane! And even if I do/don't get my bfp this is my favourite thread ever - it's the first thing I check on when I sign on here always ;) I'll be hoping and wishing for you two to get your 2012 bumpies!

So it's 3dpo... So many symptoms already but even I know that it's too early for anything so they don't count. Only weird thing really is that we were having sex last night and it began to really hurt as if the top of my vj was all swollen (sorry if that's tmi). When we stopped it just felt as if someone had tightened my uterus up and I could feel it all pulling and pinching. Hoping this is a good sign and not a medical condition. I asked OH and he said it didn't sound like anything serious haha. It's weird having your own personal medical professional ;) And then I had a really vivid dream where I tested at 3dpo and it said pregnant. Not falling for it though and caving!

Christmas is going to be amazing. Although I'm going to my mum's without OH for dinner and staying over because OH has volunteered to work across xmas because the pay is good. A bfp would be the best present ever though!

How do you ladies feel today? Hope af isn't too bad for you paris :flower: and I hope you get results soon dakron! x x x


----------



## dakron67

hi girls, well im on day 3 of 100mg clomid, n how im writing this is beyond me, got a really bad headache n my eye's r jilling me, twice the dose,twice the bloody headache, i'll get back to u both in a couple of days, good luck to u both xxx


----------



## DooDah

Hope the headache goes away!!
:flower:

Off to see Breaking Dawn tonight with OH, my best friend and her boyfriend. Should be a laugh but Bella in it gets a bfp so hopefully I won't be too jealous ;) xxx


----------



## DooDah

Hey ladies :)

Yesterday I was aching soo bad down there. (And tmi warning) it wasn't like my vj it was more like my uterus was all swollen. Am hoping that it's a symptom because I could barely sleep it was so sore. Might ask my doctor about it or something. I can't believe that I'm only 4dpo! Seems like ages and ages and ages.

We've just got back from OH's grandma's. She was lovely and I think she's twigged that we're ttc because she kept hinting about being a great grandmother ;) aww.

I was watching a documentary about a 63 year old woman who was pregnant. It was so inspiring but I can't believe how much people were judging her.

So what's going on with you ladies? I'm guessing you're both preparing for OVing soon! Have you got your vitamins yet paris? Soo excited for us all!


----------



## dakron67

DooDah said:


> Hey ladies :)
> 
> Yesterday I was aching soo bad down there. (And tmi warning) it wasn't like my vj it was more like my uterus was all swollen. Am hoping that it's a symptom because I could barely sleep it was so sore. Might ask my doctor about it or something. I can't believe that I'm only 4dpo! Seems like ages and ages and ages.
> 
> We've just got back from OH's grandma's. She was lovely and I think she's twigged that we're ttc because she kept hinting about being a great grandmother ;) aww.
> 
> I was watching a documentary about a 63 year old woman who was pregnant. It was so inspiring but I can't believe how much people were judging
> So what's going on with you ladies? I'm guessing you're both preparing for OVing soon! Have you got your vitamins yet paris? Soo excited for us all!

yeah im waiting for ov, proberly bout 5days to go as i ov on day 10 last mth, got my pre-seed although bit confused about how to use it, last day tomoro of clomid thank god, have been unable to drive for the last 2 days cos of bad vision, feeling bit better today, love to u both xxxx:hugs:


----------



## DooDah

:haha: the pre-seed confusion sounds so like me -I wouldn't have a clue either!!

Sounds awesome - We're all in exciting places right now I guess. I'm glad to hear that you're feeling better. Was the bad vision from headaches or just another symptom??

OH just hugged me and I grinned like a mad woman and when he asked why I said 'it's cd 4 and my boobs are killing.' I don't think that he understood why that makes me happy!


----------



## parisprincess

Sounds like it may be a good sign D :) fingers crossed!!!

I had a migraine yesterday and was stuck to my bed all day :( was horrible. I was throwing up and everything. Thought my head was going to explode. So I guess you and I were both victims of the headache dakron!!

So D -- how was breaking dawn?? I'm not really into the twilight stuff but may watch it when it comes out on bluray :)

I'm still visiting with the witch and I always OV on CD18-CD21 so I've got a few weeks to wait still. Stupid 35 day cycles!! But it's worth it :) no rush. 

Hope your weekends were great!!


----------



## parisprincess

Pre-seed comes with little syringes lol so weird to shove that up your bits and then squirt in some goo lol gross but if it helps, it's worth a try!! Lol

I'm still on the fence about it, but doubt I will order it. :p we'll see...


----------



## DooDah

Anyway a get to know each other survey if you want something to do(stolen from yahoo answers) because I have too much time on my hands...

What's your name?
When's your birthday?
Relationship status?
Name of OH?
Favourite colour?
Favourite song?
Favourite food?
Favourite drink?
Favourite movie?
Favourite animal?
Number of children?
Celebrity crush?
How many people have you ever kissed?
Last person that you called?
Last person that you kissed?
Guilty pleasure?
Books vs films?
Chips vs chocolate?


^^ Some of the questions are a little silly but thought it would be a bit of fun!

:dust:


----------



## DooDah

parisprincess said:


> Sounds like it may be a good sign D :) fingers crossed!!!
> 
> I had a migraine yesterday and was stuck to my bed all day :( was horrible. I was throwing up and everything. Thought my head was going to explode. So I guess you and I were both victims of the headache dakron!!
> 
> So D -- how was breaking dawn?? I'm not really into the twilight stuff but may watch it when it comes out on bluray :)
> 
> I'm still visiting with the witch and I always OV on CD18-CD21 so I've got a few weeks to wait still. Stupid 35 day cycles!! But it's worth it :) no rush.
> 
> Hope your weekends were great!!

It was really good. I loved the baby scenes! Almost got me crying but OH wasn't gonna know haha. 

Hope the witch clears up soon sweetie! You might have a while to wait but she's never a welcome visitor, ttc or not ;)

xx


----------



## DooDah

:dust:


----------



## parisprincess

What's your name? Bonnie
When's your birthday? 21 October
Relationship status? Engaged
Name of OH? Paul
Favourite colour? Purple
Favourite song? Wonderful tonight by Eric Clapton 
Favourite food? Potatoes :)
Favourite drink? Red wine
Favourite movie? The notebook
Favourite animal? Kitties or giraffes!
Number of children? 0 
Celebrity crush? Um.. I have no idea lol
How many people have you ever kissed? I prefer not to answer lol
Last person that you called? My Mom
Last person that you kissed? DH
Guilty pleasure? Purses lol
Books vs films? books all the way
Chips vs chocolate? Both!!


----------



## DooDah

I love, love, love The Notebook :')


----------



## DooDah

Haha I need to get more kissing action... I mean I've kissed hundreds of people during truth and dare when I was a kid but I don't think they count somehow ;)


----------



## parisprincess

I cry at the end, every time I watch it!! Such a great movie :)


----------



## parisprincess

I've never heard of 'Wherever you will go' by Charlene Soraia so I just YouTube'd it lol

Good song :)


----------



## dakron67

parisprincess said:


> Pre-seed comes with little syringes lol so weird to shove that up your bits and then squirt in some goo lol gross but if it helps, it's worth a try!! Lol
> 
> I'm still on the fence about it, but doubt I will order it. :p we'll see..
> 
> 
> haven't used the pre-seed yet, af fin on sat, clomid fin today, feeling ok today had a headache earlier but that was proberly caused by my mum-in-law stressing to me about xmas, the pre-seed can only be in the syringe for 30 min or less, if longer it has to be chucked away, but it has to be inserted 15/20 mins b4, full sex happens, i think it's blooming rediculas, but i'll try anything lol, i think it will also involve, me lying with my lutw xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dakron67

parisprincess said:


> What's your name? Bonnie
> When's your birthday? 21 October
> Relationship status? Engaged
> Name of OH? Paul
> Favourite colour? Purple
> Favourite song? Wonderful tonight by Eric Clapton
> Favourite food? Potatoes :)
> Favourite drink? Red wine
> Favourite movie? The notebook
> Favourite animal? Kitties or giraffes!
> Number of children? 0
> Celebrity crush? Um.. I have no idea lol
> How many people have you ever kissed? I prefer not to answer lol
> Last person that you called? My Mom
> Last person that you kissed? DH
> Guilty pleasure? Purses lol
> Books vs films? books all the way
> Chips vs chocolate? Both!!


donna
19th january
married
also called paul
pink
hero by enrique, precious child by kenny wright, in the arms of an angel by sarah mcloclan?
cream crackers n cheese
tea
forrest gump, cool runnings or any gory horror film going
panda's
2 ,1 of each
can't think of a celebrity crush, but singer would be enrique 
can't remember
a friend to arrange a day to visit
hd
shoes & boots approx 120 pairs lol
i love books n films
CHOCOLATE, yeah, xxxxx


----------



## DooDah

Hey ladies :) 

Was nice to see the posts above ^^

Hope you're all okay, a little bit jealous of the ttc talk :'( as I'm gonna be giving up soon!

So for me sore boobs and mild cramping (5dpo) FX soooooo hard.

Tried to call my GP today about contraception but no answer, really hoping that they'll fit in a pg test too there because at least I don't have to read the bfn.

Love you girls :) <3 xxx


----------



## dakron67

DooDah said:


> :haha: the pre-seed confusion sounds so like me -I wouldn't have a clue either!!
> 
> Sounds awesome - We're all in exciting places right now I guess. I'm glad to hear that you're feeling better. Was the bad vision from headaches or just another symptom??
> 
> OH just hugged me and I grinned like a mad woman and when he asked why I said 'it's cd 4 and my boobs are killing.' I don't think that he understood why that makes me happy!

hiya lov, the blurred vision is also a side effect of clomid, n ur suposed to go to the dr, but if i do they might take me off it n then that will be the end of us trying for a baby, so i just carry on, im ok if i can get to sleep, i do suffer migrains anyway but been a fair while since iv had one, so now on the long wait to ov :thumbup: xx


----------



## parisprincess

Hey ladies :)

Ive been a little MIA but things with work have been busy and then things at home, also busy. 

I got my mini vacation away with DH this weekend and it couldnt have been planned for a better time! We're both so stressed... so getting away will be perfect. I am so excited!

Hope you are both well! :)

D -- any more symptoms?? FX crossed for you still! :dust:


----------



## dakron67

paris hope the wkend away is lucky for you, fx, doodah love n baby dust to u, 
some more questions;
how did you get ur user name? dakron across between the 2 names we chose for our 1st baby angel, dakota(girl) Aaron(boy), 
8 things u would like to do?
1, obviously have a baby of our own
2.get on good terms with my children
3. remarry my husband, have a better wedding day(everything went wrong 1st time)
4.another sky dive
5. ride the worlds biggest roller coaster
6. swim in the great barrier reef
7. drive round a race track in a lambroghini or any sports car
8. do a bungee jump
6. see the 7 wonders of the world
7. get enough money to open a sanctary for badley treated animals
8. meet enrique, 
lol i was gona say 10 things u would like to do, but couldn't think of 10 xxxxx


----------



## DooDah

Hey ladies :) 

Paris - I hope you have a lovely weekend away. OH and I need some time together just us soon I think. Have lots of baby making :sex:!

Dakron - I luurve your username now knowing that! I think that's lovely sweetie :hugs: 

My name is the nickname that all of my family call me and have done since I was in nappies! 

8 things that I'd like to do...

1, get a bigger place of our own
2, visit Italy, Mexico, Rio and all 50 states of the US (on 15 so far)
3, buy a classic car (I like old Morris Minors)
4, I'd like to write a book, I've always been a good writer and am doing an open english and law degree combined right now
5, Marry OH 
6, Have at least one child with OH
7, Do something huge for a charity (for cancer research I think)
8, Climb Fuji

Lovely question by the way :flower:

So symptoms haven't really changed. A dizzy spell earlier and boobs occasionally sore but only 6dpo still. I'm allowed to get crazy over it tomorrow! 

How are you girls? Is af still in the building Paris??

:dust: xxxx


----------



## parisprincess

I'll need to think on the things I'd like to do lol I'll list them tomorrow :)

AF has left the building :) on to the :sex:!! I think I'm going to aim to at least BD every other day. Hope to get that :bfp:!! Hopefully we'll all get to be 2012 bump buddies!!

Your symptoms seem pretty promising so far D :) soooo keeping everything crossed for you!! Keep us posted!

And what the heck D? You want to visit all 50 states?? What about Canada, eh?? Lol Jk ;)


----------



## parisprincess

OK... let me see.

My username has no great story... lol my favourite city in the world is Paris and I like to think Im a princess... sooooooooo.... lol  jk

8 things I'd like to do are:

1. Get my BFP before Xmas!
2. Buy our first house
3. Spend $3000 on an Anne Boleyn tour and spend the night in Hever Castle 
4. Go to Paris with DH and have a room with a view of the Eiffel Tower
5. Take a gondola ride in Venice
6. (wont happen but I can dream!) Travel back in time and meet with various strong women (ie. Anne Boleyn, Marie Antoinette, etc.)
7. See everything in the Louvre (been twice and am not finished yet! LOL)
8. Learn how to paint


:) good question dakron! Really made me think!


----------



## DooDah

It was nice to see your replies :) Some things you've said have made me add them onto my list as well haha.

Yeah I'm gonna visit all 50 states and pop over to canada aswell (I'm half amercian)! Can't miss seeing it, my grandad is from there aswell.

I've made an appointment with my doctor for tuesday so hopefully they'll test me then. I don't know why I've sort of ran out of feeling lucky this month. Hopefully it's just stress and I get my bfp anyway :haha:

Another question... How did you meet your OH?? 

I was 15, he was 16 and we met at a party I was throwing - I was trying to set my best friend up with this one guy but I ended up with his friend instead (my OH and the other guy broke her heart. We went out a few times and he asked me out but I said no twice!! Finally I gave in because he's just so lovely. I actually lost my Vs to him (after only 3 weeks :blush:) but we stayed together and got engaged a few months ago! xxx


----------



## dakron67

i met dh via a telephone chat line, i moved from luton in bedfordshire 300 miles to southport in merseyside to be with him, i had no idea wat he looked like,other than to wat he had told me, it was the best thing i ever did, i'd sent him a pic of me with the dream boys, he sent me a txt after recieving the pic saying i wasn't bad looking either, cheeky git lol, xxx 
another question;
wat do u look like etc?
i'm 5ft nothing
blue eyes
my hair is naturally very dark but am dyed blonde on top n dark underneith,
love stiletto shoes which makes me approx 5ft 5 lol,
i'd post a pic but i don't kno how to, typical blonde haha xxx no offence if either of u r blonde xx


after reading both of ur posts there r things ud like to do, that i would also like to do, iv been to philidelphia, i would love to go to memphis, am a big elvis fan xxx


----------



## dakron67

DooDah said:


> Anyway a get to know each other survey if you want something to do(stolen from yahoo answers) because I have too much time on my hands...
> 
> What's your name?
> When's your birthday?
> Relationship status?
> Name of OH?
> Favourite colour?
> Favourite song?
> Favourite food?
> Favourite drink?
> Favourite movie?
> Favourite animal?
> Number of children?
> Celebrity crush?
> How many people have you ever kissed?
> Last person that you called?
> Last person that you kissed?
> Guilty pleasure?
> Books vs films?
> Chips vs chocolate?
> 
> 
> ^^ Some of the questions are a little silly but thought it would be a bit of fun!
> 
> :dust:


hiya lov, i answered the questions but i can't find ur answers lol xx
doodah i can


----------



## dakron67

just watchin a wild life program bout the artic, reminded me of spmething else id love to do, n that's go n see the northern n southern lights xxx


----------



## parisprincess

That's cool that you've been to Philadelphia dakron -- that's where DH and I are going this weekend!! :) we're big football fans (I guess not your kind of football lol that's soccer to me :p) we're going to an NFL game on Sunday! Philadelphia Eagles (DH's team) and New England Patriots (my team)!! I'm so excited!! :) 

We're leaving early Friday morning and will do some shopping and then we'll do tourist stuff on Saturday and then the game on Sunday! :) then we drive home Monday. Will be a great time away!!


----------



## parisprincess

I'll tell my "how I met DH" tomorrow. I'm on my phone and it's too long to type right now lol

Ive seen the northern lights!! Beautiful :)


----------



## parisprincess

Morning ladies :)

My DH story is similar to yours D  

I had a friend and she was dating DH... however, she told me that she was cheating on him with some guy in her math class. Anyway... DH had a friend named Rob so one night, my friend came over to my place and invited DH and Rob to join us (she was trying to set me up with Rob). Once they showed up, I saw DH and I was thinking to myself "please be Rob please be Rob" cause I thought DH was so hot LOL Sadly... he was not Rob and I met the actual Rob and didnt like him LOL

As the night went on DH and I kept talking... and here comes the bad part  

I was a horrible friend and told DH that my friend is cheating on him! LOL 

He got mad, she got mad and my friend ended up taking off. Rob went after her lol DH stayed at my place and we talked and laughed and etc etc etc. (nothing physical happened that night) But sure enough, a few days later... he asked me out! LOL And here we are 12 years later :)

My friend and I no longer stayed friends (and I dont blame her!) but Im happy DH and I got together because he is my best friend now. :) I love him to bits!

As for what I look like -- here's a pic with me and DH :) this is when we went out one night and saw Phantom of the Opera. Hope the pic works!
 



Attached Files:







100_0123.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## dakron67

parisprincess said:


> I'll tell my "how I met DH" tomorrow. I'm on my phone and it's too long to type right now lol
> 
> Ive seen the northern lights!! Beautiful :)

wow, that must have been brilliant, i have seen american soccer, my mum had some american friends, that's how i got a holiday there, i dont understand the rules but id certainly watch the american rather than the british, i absolutly hate english footy, xx


----------



## dakron67

parisprincess said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> My DH story is similar to yours D
> 
> I had a friend and she was dating DH... however, she told me that she was cheating on him with some guy in her math class. Anyway... DH had a friend named Rob so one night, my friend came over to my place and invited DH and Rob to join us (she was trying to set me up with Rob). Once they showed up, I saw DH and I was thinking to myself "please be Rob please be Rob" cause I thought DH was so hot LOL Sadly... he was not Rob and I met the actual Rob and didnt like him LOL
> 
> As the night went on DH and I kept talking... and here comes the bad part
> 
> I was a horrible friend and told DH that my friend is cheating on him! LOL
> 
> He got mad, she got mad and my friend ended up taking off. Rob went after her lol DH stayed at my place and we talked and laughed and etc etc etc. (nothing physical happened that night) But sure enough, a few days later... he asked me out! LOL And here we are 12 years later :)
> 
> My friend and I no longer stayed friends (and I dont blame her!) but Im happy DH and I got together because he is my best friend now. :) I love him to bits!
> 
> As for what I look like -- here's a pic with me and DH :) this is when we went out one night and saw Phantom of the Opera. Hope the pic works!

are you make a gorgous couple, how do i up load a pic xx


----------



## parisprincess

When you go to post, hit the "Go Advanced" button and it will take you to a new screen.

Then you click on the "paper clip" icon -- there you should be able to upload your pic!

:)


----------



## DooDah

Awww :) You're such a cute couple!! And you go girl! I would have done exactly the same as you and told my OH ;)

I agree dakron, I'd love to see the northern lights!

Well I'm 5"4, have greeny grey eyes and curly, red-brown hair. I'll try and find a photo in a minute!


----------



## DooDah

Trying to upload a photo of me and OH and my comp is saying that I have 'insufficient bandwidth?' What does that mean? Not enough internet or something?? :S


----------



## parisprincess

Thats odd!! No idea what that means! :) 

You both sound so cute :) hehe cant wait to see pics! :flower:

Im going to be off of here for at least 4 days, so I'll check in when I get back! Have a great weekend ladies! I'll miss you :hugs:


:dust:


----------



## dakron67

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hph...078018031173_1266675669_2460628_7604913_n.jpg

unfortunatly not looking particularly happy, as iv said b4 our wedding was abit of a disaster xx


----------



## DooDah

Aww dakron you look lovely hunn :) Soo jealous of wedding piccies! Really want to get married but what with OH's work and all of the commuting (and the age) it's soo difficult. His parents are quite catholic and I'm kinda agnostic so they're not the most supportive of our plans for all of that. Never mind.

Paris - have a wonderful weekend chick :) hope you have lots of lucky :sex: Tell us all about it! (Not the :sex:, that would be weird but how much fun you had etc!)

It's 10dpo for me, 3 days until my Drs app and 4 days until Af is due... Hopefully she won't show for the next 9 months but who knows? I've been emotional and tweaking and good smelling but nothing too serious I guess.

How are you girls?? x x x
:dust:


----------



## DooDah

Okay so yesterday at 10dpo I checked my undercrackers... And paris!!! they were seamless :D and I had one spot of brown red blood. It was barely any and in the middle of cm but it was there. OH agreed. 

Hoping that it was IB as I had central cramping the day before at midday for five minutes or so... and this blood looked old. 

Although not sure really. Boobs twinging and tweaking and I want to believe it so bad but don't want my heart broken if af shows up! I went to the toilet this morning and (tmi) but after peeing cm was almost pouring from there. I feel like I'm on my period though because it feels all stiff and uncomfortable down there. Keep rushing to the toilet. FX FX FX FX FX.


----------



## DooDah

Okay so I tested with OH earlier. Bfn I think, I thought I saw a shadow of a line, but he says not...

I know I'm 10/11dpo today so hoping it's still a little early. But am waiting for wednesday now to use my last test up...

Sorry for the spamming of so many posts haha! xxx


----------



## dakron67

hi girls, hope your both ok, haven't been on bnb since fri, had a late eve fri, with work etc, then sat i pinched my best mates 8mth old baby girls for the wkend, goodness she was alot of work,(not really) she is absolutly gorgeous n so content, had to giv her bk at 2pm yesterday, then had to catch up on my own housework n washing etc, dh came home from work yeaterday n asked if i fancied goin out, a friend of ours does live gigs, usually solo, but yesterday he was in a band doing a gig called glitter balls, all glam rock music, they were dressed up in flared trousers, silver/gold/multi coloured wedged boots, n all wore wigs 2 guitarist n the lead singer looked like brian may from queen n the other well looked like wats his name from bon jovi, it was a fantastic eve.
anyway on another note went to hos on fri, had a scan to c how 100my clomid was doin lining was 7mm n the biggest follicle was 22mm, nurse told me we should bd that night so we did, also been doin the opk, was a bit concerened cos the nurse reconded i would o on sat, but got no smiley, didn't get one yesterday either, was beginning to think that mayb 100mg had mucked me up, we bded last night, i did opk this morn n got a smiley n goodness don't i kno it, absolutly excruisating pain in lower r side,really don't feel up to bding but a womans gota do wat a womans gota do,i really wana cuddle up on the sofa witha hot water bottle n sleep, lol, so now gona try n encourage dh that we should bd tonight, i havent told him bout smiey this mth, cos the last time we had real probs getting bd goin as he was saying he could perform to order, so fx, 
doodah keep your chin up hun, it's still early,xxxx
paris hope you had a good wkend, xxxx


----------



## dakron67

a pic of us the day after we married
 



Attached Files:







paul n donna.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DooDah

Aww you two look lovely! 

Oooooh I so hope that you catch the eggy this month Hun :flower: didn't looking after the little girl make you really broody? It would me!

I'm gonna test tomorrow morning if the witch doesn't get me overnight. Fx for two beautiful lines I guess. If not I think I'm out and I'll be going to the doctors later in the day to see about bc. 

Hoping for you gals to get your bfp if I can't! Xxx


----------



## dakron67

hi hun, i actually find looking after the baby helps me, just for that short time i have someone who relys on me, to care for them rather than to think of myself, xx
fx hun that u get ur bfp tomorro xxx


----------



## parisprincess

Hi ladies :) just got back home and had a FABULOUS weekend away :)

Just wanted to check in. Will tell you all about it tomorrow!

D, FX for you!! Hope you get that bfp in the morning!!! :hugs: keep us posted!!! :dust:


----------



## parisprincess

Hi ladies :) just got back home and had a FABULOUS weekend away :)

Just wanted to check in. Will tell you all about it tomorrow!

D, FX for you!! Hope you get that bfp in the morning!!! :hugs: keep us posted!!! :dust:


----------



## parisprincess

Double post!! Oops lol


----------



## DooDah

Bfn.

Am kinda glad we're waiting now. Sick of all of the false hope and my stupid body playing tricks. 

Fx for you ladies this month!

Now to get back on bc. Can't wait for the nausea, weight gain and spotting... Sounds pretty much like pregnancy, just without the bfps, bumps and babies I guess!

:dust:


----------



## parisprincess

I'm so sorry hun! :hugs: 

How many dpo are you? It may still be early!


----------



## parisprincess

So ladies... my trip with DH was fantastic!! We both had such a fabulous time :) sad to be back home!!! LOL (and back at work *sigh*)

Friday, we drove down and did alot of shopping since it was Black Friday -- we found some AMAZING deals!

Saturday, we did all the tourist stuff and saw Independence Hall, Liberty Bell, etc. etc.

Sunday, we visited a few more tourist sites in the morning and then we headed off for our 4pm football game! It was sooooooooooooooooooooooooo good. My team won of course!! LOL It was so wild seeing all the crazy fans -- was great.

Yesterday, we had to come home. *sigh* But it was nice to come home to see our kitty and a clean house!! (we cleaned before we left lol)

All in all, fantastic trip. My DH is such a wonderful man :hugs:

We did :sex: but won't get into thoseeeeeeeeee details LOL! I'm not OV'ing yet so it was all just for fun... THE BEST KIND. :) I should be OV'ing anytime in the next week or so, so it's time to start BD'ing every second day at least. I haven't been temping as I've been away and I have no OPKs so it looks like this month may just be working out to be a easy going month. Still hope to get that :bfp: before Xmas! I'm due for AF on the 22 or 23rd so it will be really close! Im hoping I can test and then tell DH on Xmas day!

That would be the best present ever!!! 

So sorry to hear about the BFN D... :hugs: I still think that if the witch hasnt gotten you, youre still in! How did your doctors appointment go?

And dakron -- beautiful pics sweetie!! :) Hope you and your man catch that sticky bean this month! FX :)

:dust: :dust: and more :dust:


----------



## dakron67

thank u love, glad u had a good wkend, not got much to say at mo, got my smiley the other day, felt like we should have bded last night but dh was shattered after working long hrs, n too many late night so im worried that we have missed it this mth, xx


----------



## parisprincess

FX you didnt miss that egg! :) 

D -- you ok? :hugs: Havent heard from you since the BFN. Hope you are ok sweetie! :flower:

I'm CD13 today so roughly a week or so til I O... last 3 months I O'd on CD21 so if it stays consistent, I'll O in about 8 days! Im going to BD with DH tonight and every second day until CD18 or maybe CD19... then I'll try to BD with DH every day! Really want to catch that egg this month. AF would be due on Dec 23, so it will be right on time for an Xmas :bfp:!

:dust:

Hope you ladies are well :) Glad to have you for support! xxoo


----------



## DooDah

Hey girls, sorry have been having a girly weekend with by best friend.

So glad you had a nice time Paris, we had :sex: earlier (on the bathroom floor of all places ;) and it felt good not to think about oving or whatever. It sounds like a lovely time there for you, that's the bad thing about britain, not many holidays other than Christmas that people get into. I'm so interested in black Friday, always have been (I'm a bit of a history nut) and I'd love to be able to celebrate it over there.

I hope you didn't miss the egg dalton, I'm sure you're in, especially with the new meds. At least you know you ovd eh? :flower:

So af hasn't got me yet, my cervix has gone higher and softer and doesn't feel like she's gonna come yet and I'm never later than this so am confused. Although I do feel in my gut she will arrive tomorrow. I don't want to get my hopes back up. If (and praying) she doesn't come I will test at the weekend as I'm out of tests. But I got a bfn at 12/13dpo so really think I'm out.

:dust: to you girls!!


----------



## DooDah

Oh and I got my bc pills too so I'm all prepared for safe sex...

Something I've been avoiding since may!!

Seems ironic now lol xxx


----------



## parisprincess

Oooh I'm happy to hear the witch hasn't shown!!! I've read many times before that some women get their bfp later so maybe that is what's happening! FX for you :) maybe you o'd a few days later than you thought?? Keep us posted!!! :dust:

I'm waiting for DH to get home from work. I'm making a nice dinner and hoping to BD later tonight :) I kind of like not temping or using opks. So much more relaxing and I'm hoping it'll help get my sticky bean!

When is AF due for you dakron?? Any idea on when you're planning to test?? :)


----------



## parisprincess

So my plan to make a nice dinner worked out well -- DH and I :sex: last night!

Still too early for me to O, but who cares -- it's all for fun!! Besides, DH was looking yummy last night tee hee hee :blush:

Think we will take today as a break and then BD again tomorrow and Sunday. My fertile period is supposed to start on Monday and if my cycle is anything like last months, I should O next Wednesday. So starting Monday... I'm hoping to BD every day next week! LOL Might be overdoing it, but I really want to get that Xmas BFP. *sigh* A girl can dream, can't she? :cloud9:

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## parisprincess

I'd really like to give MIL a gift at Xmas that says "Grandma" so that she'll know we are preggers (If I get my lucky BFP! that is) but... I'll be so early still.

Do you think it would be best to wait until at least 12 weeks to tell her or should we just go ahead and tell her during Xmas?


I really appreciate and respect your opinions. They help so much :flower: You both are so fantastic. :hugs:


----------



## DooDah

Hey ;) go for it... Get you bfp and tell her Paris! Just tell her to keep it on the down low :) glad you're having a good time with ttc Hun. Sooooooo jealous!

I'm out and on bc. And hormonal now. Had an argument with oh too over something pathetic.


----------



## DooDah

Sorry for the short post hun, feel like poo today. Loads of :dust: for you, you better get this bfp if I can't!! Xxx


----------



## parisprincess

Aww D :hugs: I'm guessing AF showed her ugly face? I'm soooo sorry. :(

No worries on the short post :) I hope you feel better soon! Let me know if there's anything I can do to help. I just want you feeling happy!

:hugs:


----------



## parisprincess

We got snow this morning!! So pretty :)


----------



## DooDah

Aww I love snow! Sorry for yesterday, I've been so hormonal. I cried five times today. Over nothing! 

Soooooo... I love the grandma idea Hun! It sounds really lovely, will she cry?

I think oh and I are going to plan to get married after we move and get settled but by the look of the dates that will be about 2013 or 14. I guess it's something to look forward to but it does push ttc back further. I tried the line "well if we got pregnant next month little one would be almost two at the wedding, they could be a page boy or flower girl!" but nope! Ahh well. I think oh is just scared by the idea of being a dad so young, even though he suggested ntnp! 

So have you all started your Christmas shopping yet? I bet you could get some things for lo Paris, because you ARE getting your bfp this month! Xxx


----------



## parisprincess

No need to apologize sweetie :) I understand. Always remember that we are here for you... whether you are WTT, TTC or NTNP or doing nothing at all! I just like knowing how you are doing! Love you dear :hugs:


----------



## parisprincess

Not sure if the MIL will cry, but her only child is DH... so her only shot at grandbabies is with him and I. I asked DH if she'd be happy if we had a baby and he said Yes! so... hehe I hope she'd beeee so pleased. She's actually been going through a rough situation these past few months and is really stressed... so I'd love to be able to give her something to be happy and excited about! :)

Maybe your OH will come around. A few months ago, DH was sooooooo not ready but we were just NTNP... we talked and I said I'd give him more time. After I left it alone for a few months and didnt talk to him about it (I blabbled to you ladies every day though! LOL)... he came around! He might be just nervous to be a dad so young... like you said :) Its nice to also spend some just being together. Maybe plan a nice holiday somewhere? 

Oooooooooooh dont get me started on Xmas shopping. Im not nearly as done as I'd like to be! By this time last year, I was done! So far behind this year.

Do you spend Xmas with your family or with OH's family?

Thank you sweetie :) I really hope I get my BFP this month. I think I am OV'ing early cause last night I noticed watery CM and then this morning, EWCM! So I :sex: with DH before work this morning LOL Just in case! Will BD all weekend as well. FX!!!

Im so glad you both are here to listen to me ramble. D -- if you ever feel Im talking too much about this TTC, just let me know and I will shut my mouth. No worries at all. :)


----------



## DooDah

Hey :) never such a thing as talking too much about ttc Hun! I know that much from my months of ntnp! So ramble on sweetie ;) 

I guess that would be a fantastic present for mil then! I'm an only child so my mum and dads only shot at grandchildren, so I guess it's kinda a lot of pressure for him! My parents actually said last night that whilst they can't wait to be grandparents they would hate for me to get pregnant now... It was supposed to be a jab at my age but I know it's because they're ttc. Really made me feel rubbish actually. It's not about age, it's about situation and maturity I think, and about being willing to make sacrifices for your children no matter what. Something that they have never done for me.

Omg omg omg. Ewcm, already? Gosh it's going so fast (well I bet it isn't for you)! You'll have your bfp soon :D We need all of the pictures. When you get your bfp im going to go screaming to oh about it. I already talk to him about you all, maybe he will re think, but I doubt it! 

Yeah we might get away for a few days sometime after Christmas and we are thinking of going to Cyprus next year as I grew up there with my grandparents. I want to visit my grandad there even if he's over for Xmas.

:dust: sweeties. And please please mr storky send little bfps to you two! Xxxxx


----------



## dakron67

parisprincess said:


> Oooh I'm happy to hear the witch hasn't shown!!! I've read many times before that some women get their bfp later so maybe that is what's happening! FX for you :) maybe you o'd a few days later than you thought?? Keep us posted!!! :dust:
> 
> I'm waiting for DH to get home from work. I'm making a nice dinner and hoping to BD later tonight :) I kind of like not temping or using opks. So much more relaxing and I'm hoping it'll help get my sticky bean!
> 
> When is AF due for you dakron?? Any idea on when you're planning to test?? :)

af due around the 18th dec i think, im bout 6 days past ov xxx


----------



## dakron67

hi girls, well im now waiting, bout 6 days passed ov, still having headache, n now got bloody toothache as well, im fine other wise.
doodah, im so sorry to hear af got u, congratulation on being able to plan ur wedding, it will give u something to focus on, ul get ul bfp before u kno it & wen u least expect it, xxx
paris, good luck to u hun, hopeing u get ur bfp, i wont b testing just gona b patient n wait for af to rear her ugly head, but if i get past xmas without then i will test b4 the new yr, hopeing to be able t say to hubby, new yr with a new baby for next yr xxx
good luck n lots of babydust to u both xx


----------



## DooDah

Aww that would be lovely for you both! A Christmas bfp and a new years bfp!

Hope the toothache clears for you dakron! I hate that so I feel your pain sweetie :)

Will be stalking like crazy closer to the time. I've got something to take my mind off from not being able to bd so much (the pill makes me spot throughout my cycle and I'm against sex with blood lol)! Christmas!!!!! I only have three weeks and no money as my car has decided to have a melt down. So it looks like oh is getting a hand knitted cardigan from me... Well if I could knit that is.

Only kidding but what are you guys getting your OH for Xmas? I'm really bad at knowing what he wants, maybe an xbox game... But which one?! 

:dust:


----------



## parisprincess

DH isn't getting anything! Lol :p we just spent alot of money during our trip, so we considered that our Xmas presents to each other :) I had such a blast so I'm totally ok with that! Hehe

I still have to shop for my sister, mom and niece. My dad and nephew's gifts are all ready!! Need to get a head start on my baking though. Can't believe Xmas is only 3 weeks away!! 

I have over a week off work during Xmas, so I'm VERY excited for that. :) 

Today was relaxing. I had a nap at 3pm!! Lol how funny is that?? I'm not even in the TWW yet. Thought I was going to O the other day, but don't think I did. I had EWCM, or so I thought... Think it could have been leftover spermies (TMI!) from the night before. I only had it the one day, then it was gone. I normally have it longer than that so I think I'm still geared to O this week sometime. Will keep :sex: just to be safe!!

Still hoping for that :bfp:!! :)

Do you ladies do any Xmas baking??


----------



## DooDah

Hurry up ewcm! I'll do a little ovulation dance for you, shimmy to the left, shimmy to the right, turn and jump! Lol I'm hyper today :)

I was going to have a get away trip with oh but with his work and moving plans we can't really afford it! I love shopping but only when I have lots of money ;) 

As to the baking, well oh is our normal cook but desserts are my speciality! So I usually make a crimbo pudding for my parents... Because I hate them. The pudding not my parents haha. And lots of gingerbreadvmen for my little cousins. Was hoping they'd be. Good morning sickness aid this month but it wasn't to be! 

How about you? Xxx


----------



## parisprincess

LOL!! You are hilarious. Thanks for the shimmying! :dance: Lets hope it works! hahaha 

I'm only CD18 today and have been OV'ing on CD21 these past few months, so hopefully I OV by Thursday!! I'd like to finally stop :sex: by Friday. OMG EXHAUSTED. (TMI!) lol Its been every day, so... :sleep: is needed!

I was surfing around the net earlier and on another site, one lady posted that you shouldnt even been trying if you OV on CD21 or later cause that means the egg is old. Grrr made me a little :sad1: but hoping she's just an idiot! :haha: Better not be true!

As for Xmas, I normally do bake... about 5 or 6 different things. Then I make little Xmas tins and put a mixture of all the goodies in and give them away! It's good for gifts for friends and co-workers... especially when you dont want to buy them anything! LOL! tee hee hee


----------



## parisprincess

What the heck is crimbo pudding?? LOL 

Never heard of it before! I've tried to google it but the only thing coming up is "Christmas pudding"... is that the same? 

Sorry Im so clueless!!!


----------



## parisprincess

So... when is the big move planned?? Are you excited??

I love moving into a new place but I hate moving! All that packing and then unpacking. Ugh.  But its such a good way to clear away all the junk you no longer use. I really should do that soon too  Need to go through my closet and take out all the clothes I no longer wear. Then replace them with all new clothes!! LOL 

Wow... I just posted three times. Can you tell I'm procrastinating at work!? Oops.

1.5 hours til home time! Gosh, Mondays are tough. :)


----------



## dakron67

ahh girls u r sooo funny, i do baking but do it at the mum-in-laws, cos between xmas n new yr except for being at work we r there, i bought my hubby a tool box which i know he was after, 2 designer t-shirts (1 diesel n 1 firetrap) n a diesel gift set aftershave, shaving balm n shower gel or something like that, i think he's getting me a bathmat lol, most of the time i shower, but occasionally i like to have a relaxing bath, paul will often run one for me, with bubble n sented candles round etc, but wen i lie down cos im only 5ft i slip under the water, 
im 10 days past ov, been feeling a bit queezy n im sure my boobs have gained a few pounds, n my jeans r getting tight but im not getting my hopes up xxx


----------



## parisprincess

Oooh dakron those are some good signs!! Are you going to test around Dec 18th?

FX for you! :dust:

Sounds like your hubby is getting some good gifts!! He is spoiled :) Hopefully he gets you something better than a bathmat!! lol thats funny! 

Hope both of you ladies are doing well... D -- where are ya?? :hugs:

I think I either OV'd yesterday or I will today. Yesterday I found ONE cheapie OPK in my stash :rofl: and used it (even though I said I wouldnt lol) and it was positive yesterday! So we BD last night and hopefully will BD again tonight :)

Cmon Xmas :bfp:!!

:hugs: xxoo


----------



## DooDah

Hey girls :) sorry been Mia. Was taking my mind from ttc but bam coming back here just hit it all again! 

Yeah crimbo pudding is just christmas pudding haha, we just abbreviate it down! Ignore what that silly women said Paris. If you are ovulating late then the egg production thing starts later, the egg is only old if it's been released already! She is just stupid! 

Dakron that sounds good Hun :) the symptoms do sound promising but I know it Can be crushing if it's your body playing tricks so don't think about it lol! 

Oh and I have said that we are just gonna go for a meal together for Christmas because neither of us really needs anything. I'm putting up our tree this weekend and I can't wait! 

So what are the best and worst presents that you've been given then at Xmas time? Xxx


----------



## parisprincess

D, HI! Welcome back :) Missed you :hugs:

I wish I could put up our tree... I did last year and then during the day while DH and I were both at work, the cat tore it to shit. I swear... Xmas balls all over the house! I think he thought it was a real tree, so he tried to climb it :rofl: Friggan cat.

I'm not sure if I ever got a BAD Xmas present... I'll need to think on that one!

Best one was *YEARS* ago when I still believed in Santa.. hehe  My grandpa got me this HUGE Barbie's Dreamhouse and he included a handwritten note from "Santa" saying I was a good girl and all that great stuff. Really, he was the one that wrote it (obviously!) but each time I think back on it, it makes me smile. 

Going for a nice meal together sounds great!! How romantic :blush: What is your favourite kind of food?


----------



## dakron67

my worse present well, wen i lived at home with my mum (i was proberly bout 13/14), i used to do a lot of baking for my mum, (my mum unfortunatly wasn't a very good cook lol,but she did try god bless her) anyway she never had the right utentials, whisk,wooden spoon etc, so that xmas wen anybody asked me wat i wanted, i said a wooden spoon, n that xmas morn i had 1 present under the tree, it was a box the size of a shoe box n in it, yep u guessed was 1 wooden spoon, my sister was sitted there opening loads of presents, although i got wat i asked for i was rather put out that i got nothing else, on xmas day every yr we'd go to my mums parents so that day we did as ususal , the whole family were there,my mum n dad, my grandparents, my mums 2 sisters with their husbands n their 2 children, they all thought it was really funny that all id got on xmas morn was a spoon, i must say i find it funny now, but don't think i was particularly happy wen they were all laughing at me, i did after tea at my grans get more presents from everyone,xx 

my best xmas present ever was december 23rd 2003, it was 8pm n very blooming cold, but that was the day i 1st set my eyes on my now wonderful husband, xxx

im not planing on testing that early, im gona sit it out if af doesnt turn up by xmas day i do have a spare test in the bathroom cabinet, although im pretty bloody sure my body is playing tricks as it often does, unfortunatly my body had habits of giving me signs n symptoms of pregnancy but it is just af on her way, 

good luck to you both xx


----------



## dakron67

paris yeah hubby does do well, usually due to haveing a catalogue with buy now pay next yr lol, for his birthday in sept i ordered him a gold ring,an afershave gift set n 3 pairs of designer jeans, 1 pair of gio goi, 1 pair of bench n 1 pair of diesel, bit cruel really i wrapped all 3 pairs up, then once he'd opened them i told him, he could chose 1 pair n the other 2 would have to go back, they were anything between £85- £120 i couldn't aford all 3, he was really good bout it, n he actually really took a likeing to only one pair, i always say that he wont get anything, but i just can't ignore special occasions, xxx


----------



## DooDah

Haha dakron that made me wee a little bit! I was laughing so hard... A wooden spoon?! 

I think Christmas is best when you're a little girl and barbie dream houses and my particular favourite present, a pair of neon pink rollerblades were enough to make every problem roll away :) 

My worst present absolutely has to be when my mum accidentally wrapped up a sex toy, designed to be given to one of her friends as a secret Santa joke present and handed it to my eleven year old self. Suffice to say I didn't know what a rabbit was. I still wonder if the intended receiver of that charming gift enjoyed my 'voice activated diary' lol. So funny now but gosh!

We enjoy Italian food quite a lot and there's a lovely restaurant near to us that do wonderful Christmas menus. I've actually never been to Italy though so need to visit there to cross it off from my ten things I'd like to do list! What kind of food do you girls like?

I have a confession to make... Last night I had a bnb dream and you girls were in it. We all met up at a little cafe near to me. Paris you were pregnant with twins in it! It was sooooooo funny when I woke up because oh told me I was talking in my sleep (as I often do) and apparently I just kept saying the words 'you come' over and over, he asked so eloquently 'what the f*** is that?' it took me until this after noon to realise thats how I say ewcm to myself!

Its like I know you girls! Xxxx


----------



## dakron67

oh goodness hun that was funny,fortunatly i went to the loo b4 i read this so didn't wee wen i started laughing, it makes my day reading these b4 bed time,
i had a pair of red n white rollerskates i was actually quite good n even if i say so myself i still am, not good on roller blades though, bought a pair n nearly killed myself on the bloody things n i was only in the kitchen, so i gave them to my mates 11 yr old son, who promptly put them on n was off down the road with his mates lol,
don't really have a favourite but i like my food as plain as possible, but anything sweet, pudding wise i love pavalova mmmmmm xxxxx


----------



## parisprincess

LOL wooden spoon and a sex toy! :rofl: Too funny!

I loooooooooooooove Mexican food like tacos and fajitas. OMG YUM! I went and spent a summer with my aunt who lives in Oklahoma and the Mexican food there was delicious! I do also love Italian food :)

I am sooooooooo happy its Friday! I feel so drained this week from being at work ... glad to have the weekend off. DH is working tomorrow so Im going to take the car and hopefully get most of my Xmas shopping done! I only have three people left to shop for and I have pretty good ideas on what I am getting them, so I really hope I can get it all done. On Sunday, we will do our usual things like groceries, laundry... etc. Fun.  Where's the time for rest?! :dohh: lol 

Any fun weekend plans for you ladies?

So Im pretty sure I either OV on Wednesday or yesterday (and we've BD every day except Tuesday), so Im going to be testing on December 21st. :dance: Send me lots of dust ladies!! :dust:


----------



## dakron67

im hanging wallpaper for an elderly lady that i care for, i painted the ceilings rub the woodwork down then glossed it all on mon, so gona fin the job tomoro, n sunday i got a girl coming round to look at a stunning wedding dress that iv got for sale, it's not the one that i wore, i bought it on the spur of the moment a few mths bk, wen hubby n i had talked bout renewing our vowels, but wen i got it home it didn't fit it's made for someone whose about 5'5+, it's stunning im gutted, then on sunday afternoon i having my hair done, thats about it. 
flipping heck it's 8.23pm im watching eastenders n writing on here, dh has fallen asleep on the sofa, dogs n cats r asleep on the sofa,floor n backs of chairs,lol, so got a full house but god do i feel so alone, xxx


----------



## DooDah

Hey :) well it sounds like you two have been busy!

Ooooh I hope that you get your christmas bfp paris :) Will be stalking by the 19th!

So I went christmas shopping yesterday and then began to put our tree up, then I realised we needed some lights so will pop out tomorrow to get some more.

I really haven't been getting on very well with my pill at all. TMI warning... It feels like somebody has put a blowtorch to my nunny. I googled it and apparently this pill is notorious for it :( OH told me to stop taking it, we're gonna go back to ntnp (with EMPHASIS on the pull out though). Am kinda happy but know I'm just gonna be frustrated again lol.

Today I found out a 15 year old girl I know is pregnant. She doesn't know what she's doing yet but her boyfriend is always messing her around. She doesn't dare tell her parents so is getting her boyfriends parents to take her to the doctors so it sounds like an A word :/ I think it's probably for the best but at the back of my mind I don't think she'll do it - I think she'll want to trap her boyfriend into staying. Kinda depressed through all of this because usually I have the motto that if you didn't use anything (which they didn't) then you should take responsibility. But here it kinda seems wrong for her to go through with it...For the wrong reasons you know?

Sorry for the essay, just wanted your opinions on it? My OH is a firm believer in A words, what with being a sciency medical person but I don't know :/

Anyway on a cheerier topic... I haven't taken my pill in the past two days and we had sex with OH finishing inside so even if there's a tiny chance of getting a bfp, I'm holding onto it! Just don't know when af is due. Should be getting a withdrawal bleed soon but not sure if I will as I've only just finished my last one.

Sooo how are you lovely girlies?? x x x x


----------



## dakron67

ahh hunni, im with u on the A word, incases of rape yes, but i agree that they knew the conciquences of not putting something on the end of it, silly silly girl, 
hope u get a sticky bean hun, my af id due tues or thur depending on if i go 28 or 30 days this mth. 
i had a really good cry this morn was wrapping all prezzies for children of family n friends, then had to go up into the attic for more wrapping paper, our loft is full of nappies, baby clothes, bath,swing,car seats, moses basket, swinging crib with all the lace drapes, babys toys n teddy's, i sat in that attic n cried all over again, i did say to dh bout getting the xmas tree out in memory of our 5 little angels, but decided against it cos if i were to decorate it, go to work, come home n find out my dogs had wrecked it, i'd proberly want to wreck them n that would totally ruin my xmas, xxxx
just had my hair done, bless my hairdresser for coming round on a sunday eve, she's made a lovely job, but i still throughly depressed xxx


----------



## parisprincess

I guess I have a different opinion than you both -- as for the "A word", I believe its their decision. So what if they didnt wear a condom? People make mistakes. Its not "you" who is in the situation... its them, so I believe the decision is theirs :/ If I was 15 and got pregnant and knew I was not ready for a child, I'd probably do the same thing. Sorry!

Anyway.. enough about that. It doesn't even concern us, so why discuss it! 

Sorry to hear about the uneasiness with the pill D... but nice to hear you'll be going back to NTNP! Good luck to you :)

I should be around 5dpo today and don't really have any symptoms other than sore bbs, which is pretty normal for me after O. Trying not to read into anything, but I don't have a good feeling this month. :( *sigh* Who knows! I guess I can only wait and see.

I did NO shopping this weekend... and I was supposed to. LOL I sat on the couch most of the day Saturday and just relaxed. Was nice after having such a busy week at work! DH was at work so I had to entire day to myself... sometimes you just need that. :) It was just me and the kitty, snuggled on the couch watching TV. Perfect day. LOL Yesterday we did the usual errands and again I napped in the afternoon... from about 2:30pm until 4pm! And then I fell asleep last night at 9pm! No idea how the heck I became so tired. Its happened before though, so not really out of the ordinary 

Sorry you feel so down dakron :hugs: but very nice of your hairdresser to come by on a Sunday! I bet your hair looks great! Can you maybe still decorate your tree and put it in a different room and keep the door closed while you both go to work? (just so the dogs dont get to it?) We have a tree too and arent putting it up. We did last year and our cat tore it to pieces while we were at work! LOL but most importantly, we're not putting it up because we won't be here for Xmas. We're going to our hometown (about a 6 hour drive away) to see our family for Xmas. My mom and sister still live there, as does DH's parents, so it only makes sense. My dad lives about an hour from where I am now, so I'll have to see him after Xmas :( Its tough with separated parents, but we make it work!

Hope you both have a lovely week!! :hugs: 

Ugh, I hate Mondays -- means I still got a week of work to go through LOL I need to win the lottery. :rofl:


----------



## DooDah

Glad to hear you got your hair done nicely Dakron :) Having you hair cut always makes you feel a lot fresher and better doesn't it?

Haha Paris :) I always feel so guilty this time of year at christmas because I'm so behind with my shopping! And OH wants me to buy for his friends and family too.

Having a lovely day today! Feel so happy :dust:


----------



## parisprincess

So its Tuesday! 4 more days of work! Im making myself do some shopping today during my lunch hour -- it must be done! Will try and get the rest done on Saturday.

Glad to hear you were having such a good day yesterday D! :) My day was so busy and hectic at work... I got so stressed at one point, I was just ready to cry!! Send some of that "good day" feeling over this way please!

:hugs: to you both!


----------



## parisprincess

Man... this thread has sooooooooooooooo died.


----------



## dakron67

i think it's the case that we now know everything bout each other, this site was set up for us 3 to b able to moan bout things, but we all became friends n now we have nothing to complain bout, it's just the chance to keep in touch bout how daily life is treating us, 
af was due mayb yesterday, but still no sign, so mayb tomorro, my poor head is all over the place, where bouts r u 2 in your cycles xxx


----------



## DooDah

Hey dakron :) hoping that af stays away for you! When do you plan to test??

Sorry I've been away a lot. It's getting so busy at work coming up to christmas and I get in and just sleep.

We need to rejuvenate this thread haha ;) I get what you're saying paris!

I've sent good mood vibes your way paris, hoping that they find you! They've left me anyway haha.

So what do we all WANT for xmas, other than our bfps??

I think I'd like a big fat holiday. OH and I are planning to go to Italy next year, we both deserve a break at the minute. 

xxxx


----------



## DooDah

Just saw my ticker haha. Oh dear so out dated.

I don't even know when af is due and I doubt I'll OV this cycle. Just gonna look out for ewcm, and add 14 days from the strongest day of it? Do you think that'll work??

:dust:


----------



## dakron67

af got me on thur, fin yesterday, haven't taken the clomid this mth, just want the break, dont want the headaches etc over christmas, so may start trying again in jan, hope u both have a great xmas xxxx


----------



## DooDah

Aww :hugs: dakron. Hope you're okay sweetie. :dust: for next cycle.

I hope that you both have good a good christmas too!

Paris, let us know when you test. A bfp is well deserved. xx


----------



## parisprincess

Hugs dakron :hugs: Hope you are doing ok sweetie! It'll happen for you... I know it will!

Hey D -- excited for Xmas? I miss you! Feel like we havent chatted in so long! :flower:

Well ladies, I tested today... I got my BFP!! Im still in shock. If you want to see my test, here's a thread: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ell-me-im-not-seeing-things.html#post14624235

Now I need to find out a way to tell DH! Maybe I will get him something that says "Daddy" and let him open it on Xmas :blush: ya right, I bet I'll blurt it out tonight!

:hugs: ladies! Thank you for always being here for me!


----------



## DooDah

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG :happydance:

knew it! just knew it! Let it be sticky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yay our first :bfp:

Am soooooooooooo happy! 

Oh my gosh. Oh my gosh.

:D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D

AND IT WAS THE FIRST CYCLE TTC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## DooDah

^^^ Now thats' out of my system haha.

And that wasn't even my bfp! God knows what I'll be doing then!

How are you?! Symptoms?? Soo happy paris :hugs:

Anyway I think I've had ewcm today so time to get OH into bed. Lets go for the second bfp of the the thread. And one for dakron too :) I doubt I'm in this cycle, what with going on the pill etc but who knows eh?!

Seriously though paris, I just cried with happiness for you! OH was like 'why are you screaming?' I just said: PARIS GOT HER POSITIVE and showed him the piccy.

Send some dust our way honey! and keep us UPDATED on everything.

:D so happy!


----------



## DooDah

And yeah I'm excited for christmas! Have bought all of my presents. OH and I are planning a big holiday to Spain next year so are looking forward to that. His grandma lives over there so we can see her too. Hopefully I'll be going with a bump but who knows I guess! 

I bet you are now??

Have you told OH yet?? xxxxxxx


----------



## parisprincess

Isnt it wild!?!? First cycle TTC and here I am! Im feeling good!! 

My main symptoms were being tired, had some nasty headaches and I had watery CM the whole TWW! I kept seeing people say they get really creamy CM before their BFP so I was like "Im out"... but nuh uh! I was watery the whole time, still am!

:dust: to you and dakron! Time to make this thread a triple threat! hehe :hugs:

Im all excited for Xmas too! Got all my shopping done but still need to wrap a few. And omg, SPAIN! Im sooooooooo jealous. I'd love to go to Spain!! Godo for you for taking a trip!!! Sounds amazing!


----------



## parisprincess

Oh and I have not told DH yet! LOL Not sure how I will do it!

OMG OMG OMG. Still in shock!


----------



## DooDah

So your due date will be in September?? Awww.

Over here that would mean that your lil man/gal will be one of the oldest in the class...

Sorry if I'm skipping ahead slightly. Just so so happy for you sweetie xxx


----------



## parisprincess

End of August, start of September I guess. Need to get a scan done but won't get one til after Xmas :)

Still in such shock! And I didn't tell DH yet :blush: I'm going to try and find something that says "Daddy" and give it to him. :flower:


----------



## parisprincess

Just confirmed it with a digi!!
 



Attached Files:







New Image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## charlie_lael

Care if I join ladies? I know I'm way late here. :haha: 

I wish we had digs in the US Paris. Well we do.. Just not the one with the conception indicator. I wonder why not?


----------



## parisprincess

You are more than welcome to join!!! :hugs:

Seriously? No digis with the indicator?? If you ever want one, let me know and I'll mail it out to you :) I've got a bunch of ICs I could mail you too of you want! :haha: better than them going to waste!


----------



## charlie_lael

That would be pretty awesome. Thank you! Maybe they'll be my good luck digs. :haha: I don't know why they don't sell them here. I'll pay you back on pay pal for the shipping charges. :)


----------



## parisprincess

Thats so strange! I don't know why they wouldnt sell them there either. I can get them at the pharmacy or Walmart even lol I'll definitely mail one out to you if you need it :) They are really fun! I wonder how accurate they really are? :cloud9:

Did the OPKs come in the mail??

So... I spoke to my dad last night and he's off next Wednesday, so I'm going to go there for the day and give him his presents. I think I'll tell him that day... so nervous!! My mom and my sister think that he'll be happy. I'm just nervous to tell him because I'm his "baby"... me and my dad have such a good bond. I've been his "little buddy" since I was small small! I just love my dad more than anything... I don't want him being upset with me. :/ He loves being grandpa to my niece and nephew, so I hope he'll be happy to become a grandpa again!! :hugs:


----------



## charlie_lael

I'm sure he'll be very excited. :) it might be one of those, "oh my baby is gonna have a baby!!!" type of moments and he'll probably get emotional, but I don't think he'll be upset with you at all. :haha: he sounds like my dad. 

I'm going to look up why they don't sell them in the US. Lol. I haven't checked the mail yet, but it usually doesn't get here until around noon anyway. But yes, I'm supposed to be getting them today. :) I'll let you know later in my TWW if I need a test. Lol. I don't want to make you send me one. I bet if I look hard enough on amazon I can find one. Lol.


----------



## parisprincess

Feels so weird reading posts in the first trimester thread! I feel like I'm the new kid in school!! Lol I don't know anyone :haha: 

I went to four stores today looking for something that says 'grandma' on it and found nothing!!! Ugh :( disappointing.


----------



## charlie_lael

Aww.. Its probably because every store is focused on christmas right now. 

I'll be joining you in first tri soon! ;)


----------



## parisprincess

Yeah, I asked the sales associates and they did have 'grandma' stuff but they sold out :( oh well. I was really hoping to find something :/

And yes you will!! I'll see you in there in maybe 3 weeks? :hugs: sooooo excited!!


----------



## charlie_lael

Haha. I hope so. I just got off the phone with my grandparents and my grandpa said I need to hurry up and have kids so he cn be a great grandpa. :haha: I miss them so much. They live in PEI. Sometimes I wish my family hadn't moved to the US. Haha. But then I would have never met my hubby.


----------



## dakron67

im girls, sorry haven't been on but not been have a very easy time, giving the baby side of things a rest this mth, haven't taken the clomid, don't want the headaches etc over xmas, af arrived last wk although it wasn't a normal one but hpt read negative, was at the hospital on wednesday reguarding the problem with nip bleeding, i saw a lovely indian lady today she was really nice, but unfortunatly the news wasn't necessarily good, there is a mass of little lumps behind my r nip, the nurse tried to explain how important it is to get it sorted but said she understood that i wasn't keen on the idea because of being on the fertility treatment, i explained that i only hav 3mths of tablets left, n she said i have to go back if i don't fall preg, if i do they will have to sort something else out, i was quiet upset wednesday night cos my h came home from work n says to me y u in a bad mood, i said i wasn't n we have basically ignored each other since, he hasn't even realized, there's a letter on the work top n a follow up app card, n he didn't even ask how i got on, 
we did finally talk this eve, n he is trying to be supportive.
paris congratulations girl, im made up for you xxxxxx
charlie_lael, hello my names donna, im the 3rd one of this rowdy group lol, welcome xxxx
hi doodah how you doing xxxx


----------



## parisprincess

You're family is in PEI?? Are you from Canada?!? 

:hugs: that's so awesome!!!!


----------



## parisprincess

Oh dakron :hugs: I'm so sorry for the bad news but I am glad you had a nice doctor this time. Especially one that you were comfortable with. Big big :hugs:!! Lean on your hubby for that support and of course, we're here for you always!!


----------



## parisprincess

I just napped for two hours :haha: I literally ate then passed out on the couch. :rofl: I'm glad I sort of have an excuse or otherwise I'd feel pretty darn lazy lol still need to wrap gifts and pack!! Lol


----------



## charlie_lael

parisprincess said:


> You're family is in PEI?? Are you from Canada?!?
> 
> :hugs: that's so awesome!!!!

I am from Canada! Just got my citizenship for the US last year before we got married. :) I was born in Saskatchewan. :thumbup:

My OPKs are out for delivery and are supposed to get here around 3pm today. :) I'll test as soon as I get them.:haha:

So sorry dakron. :( I agree with paris, lean on your hubby for support. :hugs:


----------



## parisprincess

Omg you're Canadian!! Lol nooooo way. I knew I liked you for a reason :haha: Jk!! It's surprising how many people don't know where Saskatchewan is. :haha:


----------



## parisprincess

I live in Ottawa :) good old' nation's capital! I love it here. The city is beautiful.


----------



## charlie_lael

:haha: I know! Any time I mention it here people are like, " you mean Ontario, right?" :rofl: 

I miss it there so much. I just visited last year, but it's not enough. :haha:


----------



## charlie_lael

parisprincess said:


> I live in Ottawa :) good old' nation's capital! I love it here. The city is beautiful.

I've never been there. I should come visit! :haha:


----------



## parisprincess

Definitely!! You have a place to stay if you ever want to!!! :hugs:


----------



## charlie_lael

:thumbup: anytime you wanna visit California just let me know! We can go baby shopping. :haha:


----------



## parisprincess

I am dying to start baby shopping!! I'm going to see my sister this weekend and she saved a bunch of things for me so once I know what we already have, I'm going shopping!!

Even looking at all the newborn sleepers today, my heart was melting!!


----------



## charlie_lael

:haha: I have so many things wish listed on amazon its not even funny.  I think most things I'll try to get online just because I can find better deals. But things like the crib and other furniture I'll definitely go in person 'cus I actually want to see it set up and check out if it's safe. That's awesome that your sister is giving you a bunch of stuff. It'll really save you money. :thumbup: I got a whole box of baby clothes from a lady I knew for only $25!! I was so grateful. $25 at wal mart probably would have gotten me one cute little outfit. :haha:


----------



## parisprincess

How are the opks?? :)


----------



## charlie_lael

Good! Took one today, CD10 Definitely negative. :)


----------



## DooDah

Hey :)

Sorry girls, I've been MIA!

Welcome Charlie, good to see a new face here :)

So paris, how did it go telling OH? I've missed all of this. How are symptoms so far??

Well I think I've been busy OVing this weekend (I think). OH and I have been having lots of :sex: ;) AND he didn't pull out so that's all good. But after taking the pill for a little while I'm not sure how strong my chances will be. I've had pretty good ewcm for the past 3 days, it's getting more watery now though.

AND it's Christmas eve! I'm so happy. Thought for a while we were gonna have a white christmas but the rain came yesterday and washed the snow away. OH is going to work on Christmas night, as he gets good pay from the hospital, which is a shame because it's our first christmas living together I guess. Never mind though! I'm going to my aunty's house and will spend the day with my family. At least I get to wake up with hima nd do presents together :)

Are you excited now girls? I feel like the baby of the group still, all excited for santa ;)

(Oh and Merry Christmas to paris's little bean, I'm sure s/he has their little xmas hat on in there!)

xxx


----------



## DooDah

Charlie - when will you be doing a HPT? I usually wait until I'm late so I bet we'll be testing at about the same time! :dust:


----------



## parisprincess

DH was thrilled :) he saw the digi with me and just kept saying he was happy! :cloud9: I feel very blessed!

He's telling his mom today but we both know she'll be ecstatic!! 

No real symptoms so far other than being sleepy and REALLY sore boobs. Omg. Puttingt bra on hurt! :haha: Praying I don't get morning sickness! Lol

Well ladies, I wish you all a very, very Merry Christmas!!! I won't be on for the next few days but will check in soon! :hugs:


----------



## charlie_lael

DooDah said:


> Charlie - when will you be doing a HPT? I usually wait until I'm late so I bet we'll be testing at about the same time! :dust:

I'm only cd11 right now so I'm not sure. My period isn't due until the 11-14th of January so around that time. :) when are you testing? My OPK was negative today but I have watery cm? I guess I'm getting there. Hope I don't miss my surge. my husbands friend is over so it's hard to get BD'ing in. :dohh:

Paris- have a fun christmas with hubby and little bean! :hugs:


----------



## DooDah

Paris have a lovely time :) you've got an excuse to eat all of the food now!

Err I'm due on for the 9th I think but I just came off the pill after being on it for a few days (we we supposed to back to wtt, but I had a reaction so oh said we'd ntnp) so not really sure when af is due. I think ii have OVd though so I'm probably due before then. I'll test at about the 16th I think as the pill may have messed my cycle up.

I know what you mean about the bd'ing. We've been at OH's mums place a lot, although I think we've covered it so far! 

Merry christmas girls :) xx


----------



## DooDah

Sorry dakron sweetie, I missed your post! 

I hope you're okay and I'm glad the doctor was good, :hugs: 

Have a wonderful Christmas and tons of :dust: ... Even if you're having a break!

Xxx


----------



## parisprincess

Hope you are all having a wonderful Christmas!

xxxx :hugs:


----------



## charlie_lael

Merry Christmas! :flower: :hugs:

I haven't hit a positive OpK yet, but I'm only cd12 right now. :) it's getting pretty close though. :thumbup:


----------



## DooDah

Good to hear :)

Do you have a BD'ing plan? Like every other day or something :)

Paris - I forgot to ask, how did you dtd the month of your bfp? If you don't mind me asking :flower:

My ewcm is on and off. It was strong for 2/3 days, then went away for 2 days now is back but more watery. Just gonna try and :sex: accross these days. I had cramping earlier too so maybe that means OV day is today. Who knows??! 

:dust:


----------



## charlie_lael

Yup! We've bd'd every other day since CD10. :thumbup: 

Today at 2am (CD13) I got my positive OPK!! Followed by loads of EwCM! :happydance: We got to BD around 3. Lol. His friend was over alllllll night. :wacko: Still have a positive opk this afternoon at 1130. I hope we catch the eggy. :) I'm a little worried because my husband isn't going to be here all day tomorrow so we can't bd again until Wednesday unless we bd again today, but I don't think he'll have enough fresh swimmers because we just bd'd earlier. :/ do you think we'll be ok until Wednesday? 

How have you ladies been doing? Was Christmas good this year? Hubby loved his present. :D


----------



## DooDah

Ooooh FX you catch the eggy, we could both get January :bfp:s

That sounds like a pretty good plan! Even if you BD again tonight, he'll have made more by Wednesday. Enjoy yourselves :flower:

I've been good thank you. OH loved his present and we can't wait for our holiday next year now, so I guess even if we don't get our bfp soon, we have that to look forwards to. 

So last night, I got really quite drunk... I didn't mean to, I'd had a few drinks and then it hit me from no where haha. Do you think that this would affect anything? I'd only be on cd 1 or 3 or something... Do you ladies ever drink in the 2ww?? It's so confusing to me.

:dust:


----------



## charlie_lael

It shouldn't affect anything as the baby hasn't even implanted yet. I think its fine. There have been women who have been drunk the day before a positive and they were fine. :thumbup: I hope we both get January BFPs and get to be bump buddies with princess! :hugs: I think we'll BD again tonight then. :)


----------



## parisprincess

D - do you mean when did we BD or what 'style' ?? LOL

Christmas was fantastic! Hope yours were too :hugs: all of our parents now know that we're expecting and everyone is so thrilled, even my dad! I'll be seeing him on Wednesday so I'm really excited :)


----------



## charlie_lael

Eeeee! That's so great paris. :hugs:


----------



## parisprincess

I know! :flower: I'm so glad my dad is happy! I told him yesterday morning so it was definitely an Xmas surprise for him!


----------



## parisprincess

Ok well I'll answer both questions lol

We BD the night of my positive opk (CD20)
and the night after :) first night was him on top, second night was me on top :blush: 

BUT... FF changed my O day on me. It was originally CD20 but then it got changed to CD24. So I may have OV on Wednrsday like I thought or I OV on CD24 like FF says I did.


----------



## charlie_lael

Did you continue to bd after your positive opk?


----------



## parisprincess

Only day of positive and day after. Then we didn't bd again until 4 days later :)


----------



## parisprincess

Just took a second digi!! (came two in a box lol) and it now says 2-3 instead of 1-2!!!


:cloud9:


----------



## charlie_lael

:happydance:


----------



## charlie_lael

parisprincess said:


> Only day of positive and day after. Then we didn't bd again until 4 days later :)

I hope BD'ing twice today is the same as two days in a row. Lol. I think We'll bd Wednesday also. 

I'm going to go take another OPK. :haha:


----------



## parisprincess

LOL you are an opk taking machine :haha:


----------



## charlie_lael

:haha: I know. It's terrible.  ugh. I have a horrible headache. I think it's from all the LH. Lol..


----------



## parisprincess

Lol stop peeing on sticks!! :haha: 

You got your positive, now just BD and stop stressing!! lol


----------



## charlie_lael

:haha: Yes ma'am! I promise not to take another opk until tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## parisprincess

Oh geez :p


----------



## charlie_lael

We didn't get to bd before he left. :( I already feel out.


----------



## parisprincess

Aww don't worry!! You had ewcm and spermies can live for 5 days in that!! They'll be there waiting for your eggy :hugs:

BD when he gets back on Wednesday just to be safe :) I'm sure you're still in though!! 

FX!! TWW!! Lol let the symptom spotting begin!


----------



## charlie_lael

:haha: I think I'm ovulating today. :thumbup: My OPK was negative and all EWCM is gone. I hope those spermies are ready to pounce! :rofl:


----------



## parisprincess

I think you've got a good chance :hugs:


----------



## charlie_lael

Thanks. :hugs: Have you made any bump buddies yet? :flower:


----------



## parisprincess

Nope. :blush:

You and D are going to be my bump buddies :flower:


----------



## charlie_lael

:flower: Yes ma'am! Just got two weeks until we find out.  And if I don't get my :bfp: I'll wear a body suit for you and pretend we're bump buddies. :rofl:


----------



## parisprincess

:rofl:


----------



## DooDah

Hey :)

Thanks for the BDing info paris! You girls make me laugh so much, it cheers me up so much looking at our thread.

Charlie - we totally have to join her in first tri! September/October babies here we come!

So OH and I dtd all accross my ewcm, without pulling out! SO happy. Just hoping I was actually OVing. I got my first ewcm on the 22nd (but it was really weak) dtd 23nd, 24th, missed the 25th, then did 26th. Strongest day of ewcm was the 24th/5th so probably should have done it xmas too but we were so tired haha!

Do you think I've covered it? We probably over did it haha but I guess there's always next month. I just don't really feel 'in' ya know??

:dust: to us & hi to paris's bubba!! - I have to ask paris, (even though it's soooo early) do you have a feeling about what you're cooking in there, a lil man or lil girl? xxxxxx


----------



## DooDah

Dakron, how's this month going for you??
Is it nice to relax without having to monitor every tweak and twinge? 
:hugs:


----------



## charlie_lael

It is definitely our month! :thumbup: I understand what you mean about feeling out, though. I feel like we didn't bd enough. We bd'd the 22, 24, and the 26th.. I got my first positive Opk and ewcm on the 26th. :/ Hope we caught the eggy..

It sounds like you have all your bases covered doodah! I won't be surprised to see a bfp soon! :happydance:


----------



## DooDah

Yeah, the only thing that makes me wonder whether we're in or not is that I've only been off the pill for a few days. I thought it would take my body ages to re-adjust but I've already had ewcm. Unless I can have that without OVing...?

Uhh hurts too much to think about ;)

How long have you been ttc charlie? 

:dust:


----------



## charlie_lael

I guess just this month. Before we were just NTNP, but I started using opks this month. :thumbup: what about you?


----------



## DooDah

Hoping that the luck that paris had in getting her bfp on the first ttc month will rub off onto you then!

I've been ntnp since May/June time. But recently we've been more ttc, I still don't temp or use OPKs yet though. Just gonna let nature take its course.

No symptoms yet, although I'm only about 4dpo I think. Really unsure about this cycles timing. Pretty sure I've ovulated because I've got the usual post OV cm.

How are you ladies today anyway? :hugs:


----------



## parisprincess

Oh D :hugs: I think you've got a great shot!!! So excited for you to test in a few weeks :) any symptoms yet??

I have no idea what I'm cooking in there lol DH would love a little boy but I would be glad either way, as long as its healthy!!

Called a few midwife places today. Am going to meet with a few and see if I 'click' with one :) still not sure if I want a midwife or obgyn. My sister had a midwife and highly recommends them. 

I spent the day with my dad yesterday, was soooo great. I just love my dad :blush: he's excited to become a grandpa again! Xxxx

Hope you ladies are well!!!

Big hugs to dakron. Hope you pop in to the thread soon!! :flower:


----------



## parisprincess

Lol I think we posted at the same time :)


----------



## DooDah

Not really any symptoms so far. When I wiped there was like thick yellowy creamy cm and lots of it! But I'm only 4dpo so I can't imagine that anything will be happening yet. FX though.

Glad to hear that your dad was excited. Are you telling everyone now? Or just close people? I'd be so scared to tell my family because I'm still so young. We're settled and are ready but I know my mum is against having babies early! Not her decision though.

Over here we all have midwives. It may be a silly question but what is the difference?

:hugs:


----------



## charlie_lael

DooDah said:


> Hoping that the luck that paris had in getting her bfp on the first ttc month will rub off onto you then!
> 
> I've been ntnp since May/June time. But recently we've been more ttc, I still don't temp or use OPKs yet though. Just gonna let nature take its course.
> 
> No symptoms yet, although I'm only about 4dpo I think. Really unsure about this cycles timing. Pretty sure I've ovulated because I've got the usual post OV cm.
> 
> How are you ladies today anyway? :hugs:

:haha: I hope so too. 

I don't have many symptoms either, but I am only 2dpo I think. Based on the OPKs and cm I'm pretty sure I ovulated on the 27th. :thumbup: The only "symptom" I noticed was sore nipples, which is weird for me b/c I've never had them before. I'm not trying to put too much stock in symptoms this month though. I think the only symptom I will believe is implantation bleeding or a missed period. Lol.


----------



## parisprincess

I've heard that lots of creamy yellowish cm is a good sign!! I personally didn't have it, but every woman is different! FX it's a good sign for you :hugs:

I think the difference between an obgyn and a midwife is that the obgyn is a medical doctor. Midwives are trained but are not considered doctors. Normally midwives only provide care for low-risk pregnancies. If complications occur, they refer you to an obgyn or back to your family physician. Well that's how it is here anyway :p

Oh, and we're not telling everyone yet. Only people who know are our parents and my sister :cloud9:


----------



## charlie_lael

That is so neat that you guys have so many choices. I think being a military spouse I have to have a doctor on base, but I'm not too sure about that. My MIL told me that I don't get to choose if the doctor is male or female either, you used to, but they changed it. Which is kind of a bummer to me 'cus I'm kind of old fashioned and would really prefer a female doctor over male. :haha:


----------



## parisprincess

Ooh sore nipples!! Good sign!!

I didn't have them right after OV, but I've got them now!! I swear, my bra is an enemy. Whole boob hurts lol I've been wearing sports bras :haha: I really think I've literally grown a full cup size!! Normally I wouldn't mind a little more up top, but these are killer lol

Went grocery shopping today and bought lots of healthy food!! Lots of veggies and fruit :) getting all the nutrients that I can to make sure little bean grows nice and strong :blush:


----------



## parisprincess

I know what you mean. I prefer a female doctor too :) hopefully you'll get lucky and will have a female!

I feel very lucky to have the choice of who will provide my pregnancy care. Midwives are a great choice for your first because they continue to visit you 6 weeks after birth and help you breastfeed and all that fun stuff. I've heard many women say they treat you like a person while the doctor treats you like a patient. 

Still having a tough time deciding :) sister says midwife, friend who gave birth in August says obgyn :haha:


----------



## charlie_lael

I think if I had a choice I might do both? Just in case something goes wrong during labor or something the OBGYN will be right there. I do like the thought of midwives though. 

But I don't know. I've heard of some really nice OBGYNs that treat you like a midwife would. :shrug: It just depends on who you get I guess. 

OOOOO. I hope this is it. We got to BD again last night. :haha: So hopefully we caught eggy in case something random happened like I O'd late. Ugh. I hate the thought of missing it. :dohh: I think I'm nuts.


----------



## parisprincess

I'm pretty sure you can't get both :/ if you have a hospital birth though, a doctor will be in the delivery room, as well as the midwife.


----------



## charlie_lael

Ooooooooooooh. Ok.


----------



## parisprincess

If I could get both, it would make the decision that much easier :haha:


----------



## charlie_lael

:haha: I think I'd go with an obgyn just because I'd be worried about complications. It would suck to have a midwife then have something go wrong and have to switch half way through of something. That might cost a pretty penny.


----------



## parisprincess

Ya I know what you mean. I have thought about that too. Why must the decision be so tough?? :haha:

It wouldn't cost anything to switch though. Midwife services are covered by our federal healthcare, same with an obgyn. We don't pay for healthcare in Canada (not even for our family physicians, not for ultrasounds, blood tests, etc.), unless you go to a private clinic. 

Do you have to pay for healthcare in the states?

The only thing that isn't covered here is prescriptions, dentist visits and eye glasses. But then I (and most people) get benefits through their employer which covers 80%, if not more, of the cost. So what you pay out of pocket is pretty small :)


----------



## parisprincess

Any new symptoms to report ladies???

It's nearly 5am here right now and I'm WIDE awake. :haha: it sucks lol because I feel so :sleep: 

Im starving too but I don't want to get up to make anything because I don't want to wake up DH. He's got to get up in an hour for work. I'm off today :) I don't need to go back to work until Tuesday!

Anyone have any fun plans for New Years? :flower:


----------



## charlie_lael

Yeah, we have to pay.

No new symptoms here. I think I'm 3-4dpo now. :flower: I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot so I'm kind of ignoring any possible "symptoms".

:haha: Do you have any cravings yet? We're not doing much for new years. Might have a few people over. :) how about you?


----------



## parisprincess

Oh you're no fun! No symptom spotting?! C'mon! Jk :haha: I totally understand. When do you plan on testing for the first time??

No cravings yet. Although I could go for a big bowl of spaghetti right now lol :haha: I've been eating super healthy and taking my vitamin. I'm always thirsty it seems, so drinking alot of water. But let me tell you, I would kill to have a grande americano from Starbucks!! :rofl:

We're not doing much for new years either. It really puts a damper on the event when you can't drink! Lol probably just stay home or maybe go out for a nice dinner. 

Can't believe it's almost 2012! Sounds so futuristic where everyone should have hover cars lol


----------



## charlie_lael

:haha: 
That was so weird. I just decided we'd have spaghetti tonight. :) I think I'm going to test on the 11th, when AF is do, but odds are I'll break before then. Lol.


----------



## charlie_lael

I had a dream last night that I got four BFPs. Lol. But they were blue dyes and I never use those. :haha: why does the mind play such tricks? :cry:


----------



## parisprincess

Maybe you should buy a blue dye test? :haha:

Might be a good sign :hugs: FX!!!


----------



## charlie_lael

:haha: I hope so. :hugs:


----------



## DooDah

Charlie you should definitely stock up on blue dye tests! Maybe they'll be lucky :flower:

Over in the UK you don't have to pay for any healthcare, dentist, hospital apps, doctors apps, medication etc until you leave education. And then it's only some prescriptions and dental work. 

I was so tired yesterday but I was only 5dpo. 6dpo today and grr. I'm just waiting for this 2ww to end.

Spaghetti sounds good girls. I'm jealous. It's so weird, I really wanted that yesterday too! Hopefully it's a sign!

:dust:


----------



## charlie_lael

:haha: We're so in sync with each other that we all instinctively know what we're all having for dinner. :rofl:

I should be 4-5 dpo today if I ovulated between the 26th-27th. So we're not too far behind. :) I don't feel different at all. :/ Kinda makes me feel totally out..


----------



## DooDah

I don't feel very different at all either, let's hope it's a good sign for us! Just cm but that's pretty usual really. :dust:


----------



## DooDah

Paris - Are you okay sweetie? :flower:

Dakron, I hope you pop in soon and are having a nice month with less pressure. 

Oh and Happy New Year ladies!! xxx


----------



## charlie_lael

Happy new year! I hope everyone is doing ok. Not much going on here for the symptoms department at all. Well, except my boobs finally started getting sore, but they do that every month. Lol.


----------



## DooDah

Yeah same :) lets hope the booby thing is a good sign. Mine have been a little more sore this month. Just seems a little early!

When do you plan to test?


----------



## charlie_lael

I planned on testing on the seventh, but I might break on the fourth at 8dpo. Lol. What about you?


----------



## DooDah

Trying to stick it out until the 15th! Not sure if I can do it or not. She'd be a week late!


----------



## charlie_lael

Wow! Don't know if I could do that. I'm too weak. :haha: it's probably best though. :)


----------



## DooDah

Paris - I know you probably won't read this but I hope you're okay hun :flower: If you feel like you can let us know how you are sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## parisprincess

All is good girls -- sorry havent been on. Will send you a PM!


----------



## charlie_lael

Glad everything is ok! Hopefully by the time you come back we'll both have our :bfp: !!!!!!


----------



## DooDah

Oh my gosh! I think I've had IB...

After :sex: I went to the toilet and when I wiped there was really pale, pinkish blood! It was definitely there and turned to light browny this morning and stopped.

Hoping this is it...


----------



## charlie_lael

That's so exciting! I wish I had IB!!


----------



## charlie_lael

Tested today at 12dpo.. Bfn... :cry:


----------



## DooDah

:hugs:
I tested yesterday to a :bfn: too hun. Af got me a few hours later.

Hoping it was too early for you to get your :bfp:

Am just glad to get rid of 2011's terrible luck. I wanted an October baby anyway so this month HAS to be mine! if I get my bfp this cycle my due date would be October 15th, which is inbetween mine and OH's birthday :)


----------



## charlie_lael

That would be amazing. :) so sorry the witch got you. :hugs: are you going to try smep this month?

I tested again this morning and bfn, HORRIBLE thick white indent though... Stupid frers...


----------



## parisprincess

So sorry about the BFNs ladies :hugs:

I've sent you both a PM :cry:


----------



## charlie_lael

:hugs: I'm so sorry, love. I hope everything gets better.. Will you and hubby be trying again soon? :hugs:


----------



## parisprincess

We're going to wait one cycle and then try again. 

We were told we don't have to wait, but I think I'll feel better waiting at least one cycle just to let myself heal. Still bleeding now :cry:


----------



## charlie_lael

:hugs: So sorry, hun. :cry: I'm praying for you.


----------



## parisprincess

Thanks. I need all the help I can get right now :flower:


----------



## charlie_lael

:hugs:


----------



## DooDah

Okay girlies, it has been a journey so far with laughs and cries and gain and loss :flower:

But this year is OUR year okay?!

We're gonna babydance so much we'll be unable to walk. Temp until the thermometer breaks. We'll be the hottest new mummys ever. Our friends will be jealous of US this year, with our facebook baby posts and bump pictures. 

So eggys in there... Get ready and make the bestest egg EVER. And to our OH's spermies... Get swimming! 

With or without pre-seed... With or without OPKs... With or without seamless panties...With or without that weird position after :sex: where we look like idiot with our hips in the air (it really doesn't work)... We will all be with :bfp:s

2012 is gonna be it for us ladies! 

So come on charlie, dakron, paris and me. Lets get preggers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## parisprincess

Oh D :haha: You are way too cute for words! :flower:


----------



## DooDah

:hugs: I'mma be the thread cheerleader from now on. No negative attitude for you girlies anymore. Screw the thread name. Moaning minnies? We'll be the Merry Minnies!


----------



## DooDah

Just one last negative post from me though... I've got 3 huge coldsores. Gah. I'm hideous!

Aside from that... I'm sexy ;)


----------



## charlie_lael

Heeheehee! Yeah! You should make this your profession. I wonder how much you can get paid of TTC coaching? :haha: Lets go 2012 :bfp:!!!


----------



## charlie_lael

Oh, D you sexy thing, you. :haha:


----------



## DooDah

What can I say... I'm irresistible ;)

Yeah I'll start a ttc encouragement organisation. I'll sit at the end of their bed, with a megaphone, shouting at the poor guy as to what he's doing wrong. That would DEFINITELY sell.


----------



## parisprincess

Who cares about cold sores! You make cold sores sexy :haha:

I'm getting a buddha belly from eating comfort food. MUST. STOP. EATING. I'm sure that'll look real hot in a bikini next month. :rofl:


----------



## parisprincess

Ok.. mental picture of you at the end of the bed with a megaphone. :haha:

Also, with all the "what you're doing wrong" comments... the man's rock hard dingaling turning into a wet noodle within seconds. :rofl:


----------



## parisprincess

Oh man, this is great. My first REAL laugh in a few days. Feels good.


You ladies are amazing :hugs:


----------



## DooDah

Haha 'rock hard dingaling' just made me choke on my dinner! That's so funny. My OH doesn't have a penis anymore. He has a dingaling!

And paris... Keep on eating! I'm on a diet so you can eat for me too :D

I bet OH can't wait to get me into bed at the sight of these badboy coldsores. He's so excited to get home from work. With one look at me he'll be rushing back!


----------



## charlie_lael

:rofl: Poor man! 

"no, no, no! It's in-out-in! Not out-in-out!" :rofl:

:hugs:

D you should give your coldsores their own personalities. That'll really freak OH out! :haha:


----------



## DooDah

Oh and the whole af thing too. That'll turn him on a hell load. 

Maybe I won't be shaking beds tonight anyway. I'll just eat the veg that I 'steamed.' By steamed I mean dried. I forgot to put the water into the steamer. 

If you have ever wondered what happens to steamers, minus the steam, they break. And shrivel peas into droppings.

:dohh:


----------



## DooDah

charlie_lael said:


> :rofl: Poor man!
> 
> "no, no, no! It's in-out-in! Not out-in-out!" :rofl:
> 
> :hugs:

:haha: :rofl:

I'll be there, wagging my finger [-X screaming at him to take his trousers off. I could make a dvd I guess, to avoid the punches that would be thrown by angry men.


----------



## DooDah

Oh my gosh YES.

This coldsore is called Clyde. He's dissapointed.

This one is called Norris. He was frustrated earlier but his positive outlook on life really shines through...

That's when OH would find the crazy pills reserved for really crazy patients...


----------



## charlie_lael

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## parisprincess

:rofl: :rofl: 

Clyde and Norris... isn't there three? Or is the other just Clyde or Norris' invisible friend?


----------



## parisprincess

DooDah said:


> Haha 'rock hard dingaling' just made me choke on my dinner! That's so funny. My OH doesn't have a penis anymore. He has a dingaling!
> 
> And paris... Keep on eating! I'm on a diet so you can eat for me too :D
> 
> I bet OH can't wait to get me into bed at the sight of these badboy coldsores. He's so excited to get home from work. With one look at me he'll be rushing back!


Dingaling! :haha: Ya like that, eh? 

MY DH was laughing too... when we were at the hospital, I'm like "I can't believe I have to have a vaginal ultrasound while bleeding. As if they are going to shove something up my hoohah!"

Hes all "hoohah?!" :rofl: 

I need to grow up and say the big people words. :haha:


----------



## charlie_lael

Lmao! It's ok. My hubby calls my vagina a "hootin'-nanny" or something like that. :rofl: you're not the only one.


----------



## parisprincess

:rofl: Thank god I'm not alone!


----------



## DooDah

Well the other coldsore is hidden. In my nose. Seriously. It's got a fancy medical name according to my OH but it's driving me crazy. It doesn't deserve a name. 

OH walked in, asked what has happened to my face. I actually introduced him to Clyde and Norris and told them about how I think Norris is bipolar...His moods change so often. He just looked at me funny. I think it would have been okay... However he walked into the kitchen, spotted the steamer and asked why the christmas present from his mum was dismantled (I tried to fix it). Then he mentioned something about a 'pea murderer.'


----------



## DooDah

Well my OH is all penis and vagina... But he would be, he's a smartypants :dohh:

However I prefer the terms trousersnake and nunny/vajayjay... But I have to adopt dingaling ;)

It's hilarious :rofl:


----------



## parisprincess

Lol! Bahahahah You and your OH sound hilarious :haha:


----------



## parisprincess

Last night DH asked when we can 'humpy' again. :haha:

I'm supposed to wait two weeks or something, to help prevent infection. Gross.


----------



## DooDah

Lmao, humpy? :haha:

I hate the word masterbation... So I'm always like... 'When did you last alone sex?' It makes him laugh. I love my OH <3 

Aww hun, that's no fun for you. I guess you'll both be ready for it then though :hugs:


----------



## parisprincess

Alone sex lmao :haha:

While we were TTC, I told DH he wasn't allowed to alone sex lol


----------



## charlie_lael

:rofl: I love that, "alone sex" lol


----------



## parisprincess

Why is it so effin difficult to find summer clothes in the winter!? :haha:

Don't any of these shops realize that Im going to the Caribbean!? GAH.


----------



## parisprincess

25 days until vacation time! :dance: I'm getting excited!

BUT... It's crash course diet time. These past few days, I ate like garbage. Today, greek yogurt and fruit for breakfast! and tea!

You know, its strange how things work. When I got my BFP, I completely stopped coffee. And I LOOOOOOOOOOOVE coffee. Now, I don't even want it. Decaffeinated tea all the way!


----------



## DooDah

I'm so jealous of your trip paris! It sounds amazing! 

So little miss cheerleader here, is all peppy and ready to boost morale ;)

af has almost left the building. I know OH is willing to not pull out this month but he has said he will occasionally so we're still ntnp. I think the whole ttc seems too much for him although he got so excited last month when we thought we were in!

Getting closer to my bfp. I should OV the 24th and that seems AGES away...

:dust:


Oh paris, I luurve the new ticker. It is our year! 

Dakron - how are you hun, hope you pop by soon! :hugs:


----------



## parisprincess

AF go away! :haha: Glad to hear she's almost gone.

OH will come around! It's nice to see he's willing to not pull out a bit this month. WAY more of a chance to get that :bfp: !!! Keeping my FX for you :flower:

The 24th isn't far lol It'll be here in no time! It's the TWW that's killer.

And yes, dakron -- we miss you! Hope all is well. :hugs:


----------



## DooDah

Yeah hopefully his swimmers will get their front crawl on!

I want my :bfp: :brat:


----------



## charlie_lael

Good luck D! I'm only on CD-2 right now. Lol. Just chilling, playing video games. :flower:


----------



## charlie_lael

Some of the good things about waiting to ovulate are:

I'm not stressing as bad as if I were in the TWW.
I can drink whatever caffeine I want, not that I want any.
I can have a steaming hot bath or go to a sauna and sweat away all those toxins without having to worry about wether or not I'm burning up a little bean. :haha:
I can start vigorous exercising because I'm a little out of shape.

Anything you ladies want to add? :flower:
Paris- the carribean sounds amazing! Wish I could go! :)


----------



## parisprincess

I'm so excited to get the heck outta here. lol A trip is definitely a good idea. :yipee: Marguaritas, Daquiris and Pina Coladas... here I come! :drunk:

Oh ladies... you're all synched up with your cycles! :haha: Well almost, D is almost done and C is on day 2. I'm in limbo! I wanna be like you guys :shy:


----------



## charlie_lael

:hugs: you'll be there soon. Mmmmm Pina Coladas... :haha:


----------



## parisprincess

Hopefully... waiting sucks. lol :coffee:

I have my follow-up appointment today at the hospital. I'm a little nervous to go :shy: I just hope that all is well. I really *REALLY *do not want to have to go through a D&C :nope: .I hope that my body has expelled it all on its own and hasn't retained any "products of conception".

Isn't that a strange way to describe a growing baby? "products of conception" is what they called it at the hospital. *sigh* 

I have finally stopped bleeding and spotting, so I'm taking that as a good sign. Now I guess I just need to wait for my normal AF. Let's pray she shows in a few weeks!!


----------



## parisprincess

OMG. I just realized that today is Friday the 13th.

WTF!! Cannot believe I have my follow-up appointment on Friday the 13th. 

:cry:


----------



## charlie_lael

Aw... I hope you don't need a D&C. :hugs: Maybe today will be lucky and you won't need it?


----------



## parisprincess

I'm praying that today will be lucky rather than unlucky :/


----------



## parisprincess

I went ahead and ordered some OPKs and cheapie pregnancy tests :haha: Hoping that I'll be able to start using them in a month!


----------



## charlie_lael

:thumbup: Yay cheapies! Lol.


----------



## parisprincess

Ok... strange. Just went to the loo and I've got EWCM? :shrug: And lots of it!!

WTF is going on!? Ugh. My body is so confused with itself.


----------



## charlie_lael

You could just be getting close to ov? I hear you're extra super fertile after an m/c. :shrug:


----------



## parisprincess

Maybe. That would be awesome if I'm getting close to OV. I always have a 14 day LP so that would mean that I'd get AF before my trip :haha: That would be perfect!! I'm reeeaaalllyyy early to OV though, so I think it's just my hormones being confused. Who knows!

My appt went well and no D&C required :flower: As sad as I am, I'm glad I was able to pass it on my own. Can't wait to just put this whole thing behind me. It's too devastating to keep thinking about it. Hopefully I have a normal AF and then it's back to TTC. 

:hugs: thank you for being here for me ladies. It really helps! xxx


----------



## charlie_lael

You should look it up and see if it's possible that you could be fertile. :)


----------



## parisprincess

Nah. If I think I'm more fertile, I'll want to start trying again right now. :haha:


----------



## DooDah

Hey girlies!

Hope you're all okay. I'm glad that the hospital appt went well for you paris. It must be a relief.

I agree charlie, waiting to OV is much more fun! You don't have to look out for symptoms... Only ewcm ;)

SO cd 5... af left the builiding yesterday so am happy. I think I'm going to go swimming later to get fit! 

:dust:


----------



## charlie_lael

I want to get fit too. I've got a little belly coming. Lol. I want to get back to 110-115 I'm at 125 right now. It sucks cus it all goes straight to my butt and thighs. Ugh, gross.


----------



## DooDah

I know what you mean charlie, I've got a tank ass right now! When I'm bloated I look 6 months pregnant anyway. I'm 127 right now but want to get down to 120 really... Time to get out the rowing machine I think!

I have soooo much to do at home today. I need to go shopping, visit OH's mum, walk the dogd and finish my dissertation (I've been slack lately). :dohh: plus OH is at the hospital until 2. Yawn. We've not had :sex: for about 2 weeks :blush: No idea how we're gonna get a :bfp: without BDing but never mind!

How are you girls feeling this fine day?

:dust:


----------



## parisprincess

I'm sure both of you do not have tank asses lol silly girls :haha:

I'm feeling good today. It's only 6:20am here and I'm wide awake. I wish I could sleep in!! But since I get up every morning at 6am for work (except on the weekends) my body always wakes up around this time! Lol :dohh:

We did all our shopping yesterday but today is laundry day. We're also meeting my dad for dinner tonight as it was his bday yesterday :) 

Hope you both have a great Sunday!! :flower:


----------



## DooDah

Nope paris, I definitely have one big booty ;) OH doesn't mind though, I guess that's all I have to worry about.

Body clocks are so so annoying. I get up early during the week too, so I have the same problem. Plus OH works nights a lot so his sleeping pattern is really messed up!

Happy birthday to your dad! Have fun with him :flower:

I can't believe that it's monday again! where does the weekend go?!


----------



## parisprincess

Big booties are good. Most men do not mind! I've got a little back there and DH loves it. I say its better to have a bigger ass than no ass at all! Some women have such flat looking bums. Sad really. Mine's not big, but it's vibrant. :haha:

Body clocks do suck. I don't know whats going on lately but I can't sleep! And I know Im not preg so it's not a symptom :haha: Woke up this morning at... get this... 2:30am! I was wide awake. And of course, by the time I start falling back asleep, it was 5am. I got to sleep for one hour and then I had to be up again. Now I feel more tired. :growlmad:

Weekends always goes by so fast! Wish the work week would go by as fast LOL

So ladies... countdown is officially on!! 20 days until my trip and then 28 days until I can start TTC again! I'm so excited for both :dance: Staying positive!! 

*_takes out her megaphone_* *We will all get our sticky beans! *:dust:

I hope dakron shows up soon. I miss her :hugs: Hope she's doing well. 

And where's C? I wonder if she's been moving into her new place.


----------



## DooDah

Okay, raising my glass to our 'vibrant' bottoms :D

Well I've started taking herbal sleeping pills. I never thought they'd work but I've been out like a baby... Maybe it's the placebo effect.

Loving the megaphone...

I'll get my pom-poms out and start cheerleading! *Go eggies, cath the spermies, go eggies, become bfps*

and all that jazz ;)

Dakron and C... We miss you both lots :hugs:

God I want to be a mummy already!


----------



## charlie_lael

Sorry I haven't been on lately girls... We've run into a little bit of an issue with renting a place.. You can find the whole story in my journal.. It's made me a bit down...

D- you're getting close to O! Woohoo! :D

Paris- I'm excited about your trip for you! Lol. Wish I could go with you! :hugs:


----------



## DooDah

Okay C, lets get in her suitcase and not get out! Paris, you're gonna have to wear all your clothes on the plane with you because you've got two stalkers in your luggage ;)

I know... OVing is near! Although I need to ask your opinions. CD 6 I had a bit of ewcm, then post OV cm...? We would have covered it if I had OVd but that's way too soon! And it all cleared away for a while, then today I had this weirdly strong cm, kinda stretchy but it had almost layered my underwear and was all see through. Sorry tmi, just not sure what's happening. It's not like normal ewcm. I don't even think swimmer could get through it! I guess I'mma just have to see if I get any more ewcm soon!

Hope you're okay Charlie! I guess it's stressful for you :hugs: don't forget to :sex: though for a January bfp :haha:


----------



## parisprincess

Oh wow, C! What a mess. Good thing you didnt fork over any cash. Very smart of you both to go check out the place first! I hate scammers! :gun:

Woooo, stalkers in my luggage. Awesome ;) DH will be thrilled to have 3 ladies with him LOL He'll look like such a stud :haha: Bring your bathing suits! lol

D... I wish I could be more helpful but I've got no idea whats going on either. I'd say that if it's clear though, BD anyway, just in case! Have you ever OV'd that early before? Maybe it's still from the pill you took and your cycle is regulating itself? :shrug: FX for you still :hugs:


----------



## charlie_lael

:haha: I'll try not to forget. I'm just so furious at what happened. Ugh.. I would keep BD'ing. :) are you doing anything different this cycle that might affect your cm? :hugs:

Lol. I would so totally hide in your suitcase Paris... Although I'm pretty sure we might all go to jail if they found bodies in your luggage. :rofl:
:hugs:


----------



## parisprincess

I had a major temp dip yesterday so thought I was going to OV but no rise this morning. Damnit. :growlmad: 

I guess I'm still waiting. :coffee: I was hoping to OV early so that I wouldn't have AF during my trip but looks like it may be inevitable. 

LOL @ bodies in the suitcase! :rofl: Make some room in the suitcase for some tampons ladies :haha:


----------



## charlie_lael

:rofl:


----------



## charlie_lael

Maybe you'll ov in the next couple of days. My temp usually dips and stays level for a couple of days and then rises. :shrug:


----------



## parisprincess

Thanks for that! :hugs: I hope that is whats happening.

I know my cycle may be messed up cause of the mc, but I'll have to just keep on waiting and see what happens!

I got my OPKs in the mail today but don't really want to use them until next month. *sigh* Decisions, decisions. I should have ordered more :haha:


----------



## charlie_lael

:haha: I know how you feel. There's so much going on right now that I'm forgetting to do my OPKs.


----------



## parisprincess

Aww! Is that you in your avatar?? How beautiful!!!! :flower:


----------



## DooDah

Charlier - I luuuuuuuurve your avatar, so pretty! I'd call those scammers some REALLY bad names but I'm little miss sunshine cheerleader and we have to be positive to get our :bfp:s. Doesn't excuse the fact that they're total ******* though.

Paris - No peeing on those tests :nope: Well maybe one... Stay strong! Oh and I'll make room for the tampons! I'll stuff them up my nose and in my ears if it means I can be in the sunshine! :dohh:

We couldn't BD last night :cry: and I have some stretchy stuff today but it's not clear. I'm scared I missed it. Just gonna have to keep my eyes out for anything and BD tonight being hopeful!


----------



## parisprincess

No peeing on the OPKs :laugh2: I will save them for next month when it'll actually mean something! I'll just keep temping and that'll tell me when I ovulate, hopefully! I had an even LOWER temp drop this morning so maybe it's on its way. :shrug: Meh, it'll come when it comes I guess!! No stress. ;)

Time is actually moving pretty fast. My trip is in 17 days now! :dance: I'll make sure to pack a big suitcase so you both can fit in it, and the tampons! LOL I don't think I'd want to use them after them being up your nose and in your ear. :haha:

And it's already less than a month until we start TTC again. :wohoo: 

Aww, D. I doubt you missed it! :sex: tonight and jump on that man! Tell him if he doesnt BD, he'll be in some serious :trouble:

Stay positive, right Miss Sunshine cheerleader? :happydance:

Oh sunshine. How I need sunshine. I love Canada but holy hell its effin cold here today. :cold:

I think I am addicted to the smilies on this forum. :help:


----------



## charlie_lael

:haha: How could you not be addicted to them? They're so cute! Sounds like you're getting ready to ov paris! Wooo! lol.

Don't worry D- You'll definitely catch the eggy tonight! :hugs:

I'm kind of frustrated with my hubby b/c he pulled out last night... grrr... And that's the only BD we've had since AF left. Oh well... I think I'm only CD 10 right now, so I'm not near ov. Just annoying that he pulled out. 

Yeah, that's me in my wedding dress in my avatar. Lol. I realised I have no pics of me and hubby up at all, so I'm going to post some in my journal later today. Lol. Thanks ladies, you're making me blush. :blush:


----------



## parisprincess

Ooooh I'm excited to see some pics! I posted a pic of me and DH in this thread a while ago, but you'll have to go looking for it! LOL :haha:

Ok... :saywhat: Why do you think he pulled out?


----------



## charlie_lael

I don't know.. He keeps going back and forth on the NTNP and the WTT until July thing. It's really frustrating.. He's such a worry wart... Whatever.. I posted some pics in my journal. And oooooooooooooo. I'm going to go look for your pic now. Lol.


----------



## charlie_lael

Ah! I found it! Haha. You're too cute! I totally didn't see you as a blonde. :haha:


----------



## parisprincess

Eesh. Men! :growlmad:

At least he didn't pull out during your fertile time. Let him pull out all he wants for now, but when you get that positive OPK... tackle him! :haha:


----------



## parisprincess

:haha: Are you looking at my pic or dakron's? I'm not REALLY blonde


----------



## parisprincess

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/777211-moaning-minnies-united-3.html#post14150150

This is mine :haha: Its more, light brown


----------



## charlie_lael

:haha: Hmmm.. I suppose it's a light brown. Still pretty! Lol. I used to be bleaaaaaaaach blonde when I was little and had afro curls. Lol. Now my curls are more manageable and my hair started going dirty blonde in highschool and I didn't really like it so that's when I started dying it. LOl.


----------



## parisprincess

LOL I normally just get highlights. 

I find my light brown just too boring. :haha: Lucky for me, my sister is a hairdresser :thumbup:


----------



## charlie_lael

That is lucky! Going through high school I always had friends that were good with hairdressing, so I could get a lot of haircuts and stuff like that for free. I was their guinea pig. :haha:


----------



## DooDah

You girls are both so pretty! I wanna post a pic of me and OH but there's a couple of girls I know with kiddies on the forum and I don't want them to know it's me, like we haven't even told our parents we're ttc ;)

We BD without pulling out :happydance: and he's said we'll do that for the next few days. Just hoping I didn't miss OV. I still had some ewcm. Just want some more..! 

I don't even know what cycle day I'm on anymore. My ticker is confusing me and if I got af on the 9th... I should roughly be due on the 7th. But what with the 28 day cycle last time, my usual 30 day cycle and the pill I'm just confuzzled :dohh:

How are you girls today?? :hugs:


----------



## charlie_lael

You should be on Cd12 today D! :) so I think you might be getting ready to ovulate! Hope you catch the eggy. :hugs: I'm doing alright. CD11 I think not much of anything new. My hubby and I are getting into archery. :) it's so fun. I have to choose a bow though. :haha:


----------



## charlie_lael

Oh wait. I lied. You're on Cd13 today. Lol. I always forget to count the first day. :dohh:


----------



## parisprincess

I know how you feel D. I've got stalkers from work on here :growlmad: but whatever. I don't care anymore. They just need to get a life lol

And yay to no pull out!!! Youll catch the eggy this month :)

Ladies. I have a confession. :shy: 

...

...

I took an opk this afternoon and it's positive! I'm going to ovulate :dance: I won't be trying to catch this eggy but it's nice knowing I'm still ovulating as normal after my mc. 

:) hope you both are having a great Saturday! :hugs:


----------



## charlie_lael

That is amazing Paris! :hugs: Glad everything is still on track.


----------



## DooDah

Wow paris! :) good for you hun... ALlhough tut tut at holding out ;) who cares anyway?!

Okay so ladies... Past two days I've had some ewcm on and off. Today more... past two days bd without pull out.. When should i do it again?


----------



## parisprincess

Yay D! :dust:

Do it again today!! :haha: well I would anyway! And tomorrow! I really hope you catch that eggy :hugs:


----------



## charlie_lael

Good luck d!!


----------



## DooDah

Okay so no BD tonight for me :cry: Some stupid guy went and got himself ran over or something and OH had to be called into the hospital to view some operation he hadn't already seen. Doesn't this chappy know that if my OH is watching his surgery he can't be making babies?! So inconsiderate :dohh: 

Just kidding, I hope he's okay but :growlmad:

Doesn't matter anyway we'll do it tomorrow. Not very much ewcm tonight which makes me think I OVd already but I have no clue. Will still keep my eyes open for it though, you never know it might pop up over night!

So how was your weekend then girlies?

dakron, we miss you lots :hugs:


----------



## charlie_lael

Haha. D you're funny. Sorry you can't get any BD'ing in. I'm sure it will be alright. You still have spermies waiting to pounce. :hugs: not much going on here today. my opk is negative, but I can see my CM going EwCM. It's clear and stretchy, but it doesn't stretch too far. I'll probably get it by tomorrow. :) hoping to get some BD'ing in all this week. We'll see. :) my hubby doesn't have as much of a drive as I do. :haha: kinda funny.


----------



## parisprincess

Sorry about not being able to get some BD last night D... do it tonight! I think you're fine though! You are probably now in the TWW! FX for you!! :dust:

It sounds like its time to start BD'ing C! Get going :sex: LOL 

Weekend was good!! My football team won yesterday and will be playing in the Superbowl in two weeks. Very excited!!! :) I drank a little to much though and am feeling rough this morning. Ugh. BUT... I worked late on Friday so I am hoping my boss will let me take off early today. 

I had a bbbiiigggg temp rise this morning but it could be the effects of the alcohol. :haha: Hopefully it is still up tomorrow and the next day which should confirm that I ovulated yesterday!!! DH and I :sex: on Friday and yesterday but both times pulled out. We're not trying to catch this eggy! At least now I know I should get my AF in about two weeks and I guessed right... it'll come right during my vacation!! :dohh:

Two weeks left until vacation time! :yipee:


----------



## parisprincess

Woohoooooooooooo boss is letting me leave at noon rather than 4pm. Afternoon nap for me! :haha:


----------



## parisprincess

:sleep:


----------



## charlie_lael

:haha: hurray for afternoon naps! Bummer that AF will be here during your vacation, but at least everything is normal. :) we'll definitely bd tonight. My temp dropped to 97.2 this morning so I think this might be it. We'll see if it rises tomorrow. :) imdnt know how good the odds are. Last time we bd'd hubby pulled out and we haven't bd'd since. :/ this month isn't looking so good at all. :growlmad:


----------



## charlie_lael

Took an OPK and it wasn't quite positive. :/ Hopefully it will be later on today.. It could be the same as last cycle where I got my first positive OPK REALLY early in the morning on CD13. I hope not.


----------



## DooDah

Oooh hope that you catch the eggy this cycle C! Get BDing ;) :sex:

It sucks that af will be here for you paris, although no doubt you'll still have an amazing time! We need photos! :D

I'm so confused about this cycle! LOADS of weird stretchy stuff, that wasn't ewcm like about 5 days ago, the a little ewcm up until now. But not my usual OV stuff :/ and it's dissapearing now anyway. I've had cramps and have covered the days so FX it's enough 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## charlie_lael

Good luck d! You should try and bd every other day from no on if you can. :) hope we get our BFPs!


----------



## parisprincess

Good luck to you both!!! :hugs: it sounds like both of you have a good shot this month. Keeping my fingers crossed for both of you!

I agree with C. I think you both should be :sex: every other day! 

I spoke to DH and he's willing to try SMEP next month so it looks like we'll be back to TTC right after we get back from our trip :) excited to be back in the game. Nervous, but excited. 

Do you ladies have any plans for Valentines Day?


----------



## charlie_lael

No plans so far! :) I'm excited for you to try smep. :)


----------



## parisprincess

I've heard good things about it and I hear it's great for TTC after going through a mc. I fell pregnant first cycle actually TTC last time. I highly doubt I'll be that lucky this time lol but Im hoping!!

We've got no plans yet either. We come back from vacation the day before valentines day so I doubt we'll be doing much lol


----------



## parisprincess

Ladies, I have a problem. :blush:

I think I need to stop shopping. :haha:

I have bought 2 new bikinis, a bathing suit cover-up, 3 pairs of shorts, 3 tops, 1 skirt, 2 dresses, a mesh sarong and even a big floppy beach hat! LOL

I'm so excited! :yipee:


----------



## charlie_lael

:haha: you're a shopaholic! It's a good thing I'm not there with you. I'd be pointing at everything saying, "oh! That one! That one!" lol


----------



## parisprincess

LOL thank god you aren't here! :haha: 

I'm glad I have my own credit card because I'd have a hard time explaining to DH where all these shopping charges came from. LOL 

So... UPDATE ME! Did ya BD last night? :sex:

Did your OPK turn positive in the middle of the night again?


----------



## charlie_lael

Sorry. I got distracted with video games. :)

We did bd last night! Yay! My temp went up today which is weird because I still haven't gotten a positive opk, but they've been getting darker. Just took one now and it's getting close to positive. It should be positive tomorrow. At least I hope so. I'm running out of opks and we don't have money to buy any right now. :wacko:


----------



## charlie_lael

Hm.. I think ivmight post a pic of today's opk 'cus it's so close to positive that I'm not sure if it's positive or not. Lol.


----------



## parisprincess

Post it! Lemme see :thumbup:


----------



## DooDah

I wanna try smep :brat: I'm not gonna even bother suggesting it to OH. All I'd get is stupid intelligent comments from Mr.'I'm a trainee doctor.' Gahh. I'm not best pleased with him -.-

:cry: I think I've missed OV now for sure. I want to punch his silly face in. Not really that's a bit harsh but still... Don't laugh girls, well not too much, I laughed, then cried because of OV.... But (and mega tmi alert) the silly fool (aka OH) went and tore his foreskin during a squash match. Now I don't play squash or even play anything sporty but how??!! What a dick. He's in too much pain to :sex: which means when I got some decent ewcm earlier we're gonna miss it. ARRRRGGGHHHHH. I wanted an October baby, but no, I get an OH with a swollen and hurting trouser snake in January.

I'm seething!

Rant over. It's just not been my lucky month :dohh:

Glad to hear your smep plan paris! Your so lucky to have a smart OH who hasn't got some kind of mental incapabilities like mine appears to have :) are you gonna use pre seed or anything next month??

C - I hope you catch the eggy this month. I'd get in bed and :sex: - do it for me because I can't ;)

Love you lots girlies!!


----------



## charlie_lael

Sorry Paris! I got distracted again. I was filling out an application. Lol. I have EwCM out the wazzoo today! That opk must have been positive. I'm on my iPad right now and it won't let me post pics, but once we get our computer up again I'll definitely post it. :) how is everyone else doing today?


----------



## DooDah

Oh and because I'm all sunshine and cheerleading I will acknowledge my slim chance of conceiving. If I OVd today, at least I had sex yesterday and if it's tomorrow then I guess we're still in, there was just less ewcm!

:dust:


----------



## DooDah

Oooh Charlier I'm excited for you. We need some luck on this thread now!!!


----------



## charlie_lael

Aww. D I'm sorry! I know how you feel though. My husband has such a low sex drive it drives me mad! He's pretty easy to convince once I have a go at him, though. Lol. Hopefully we can bd again tonight. 

What is squash?


----------



## charlie_lael

Haha. Were totally posting at the same time. Good luck miss cheerleader! You're definitely still in the game! :dance:


----------



## DooDah

It's where two peopl go into a room and hit a ball really hard to each other by bouncing it into a wall. It might have a different name over there! maybe like racket ball?


----------



## charlie_lael

Oh! Ok. Yeah, we call it racket ball over here. Haha. Ooo.. That would hurt to get hit with one of those.


----------



## parisprincess

We call it squash! Lol but hey, we've got the Queen on our money so no wonder we might adopt a few British terms hehe ;)

Oh D! Your poor OH! That sounds.. umm.. really painful! I think you've still got a great chance though :hugs:

So... are you ladies are in the TWW now? :dust: I think you both are going to be testing/expecting AF the week that I'm away! :( I'll be so glad to come back to two BFPs though! FX for you both!


----------



## parisprincess

We bought preseed and tried it once before but neither one of us were too keen on it. I don't think we'll use it again but if I don't get enough ewcm then maybe we will!! Lol
It's really strange stuff. :haha: Nothing gets you more ready to BD than squirting goo up your bits with a syringe :rofl:


----------



## charlie_lael

:rofl: "squirting goo up your bits" You're too funny. I think I'll be in my TWW by Wednesday or Thursday. :) Getting excited. Gotta bd still today. Lol. Better go jump on hubby.


----------



## parisprincess

Get to it woman!! Jump on that man lol


----------



## parisprincess

:sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## parisprincess

Lol :p


----------



## charlie_lael

:rofl: he's watching star trek.  I'll jump him once the episode is over. He's such a nerd. :haha:


----------



## charlie_lael

I give up! His low sex drive is so ridiculous! He doesn't want to bd because we just bd'd yesterday. :growlmad: I give up. We're never going to have a baby at this rate. :cry:


----------



## parisprincess

Aww C. :hugs: that sucks. You still BD'd the day before your positive opk so you've still got a good chance :flower:

Try and jump him tonight if you can! Men, eh? Grr.


----------



## parisprincess

Ok, nevermind! Just saw in your journal that you got to BD anyway! YAY! :dance:

You are definitely in this month!!! :dust: FX!!!


----------



## charlie_lael

Lol. I pounced him! :haha: my ok is still positive this afternoon. Kind of frustrating, but owell. Hopefully I ov today and not tomorrow. My temp dropped again today, so hopefully it will raise tomorrow. :)

What are you ladies up to today? :flower:


----------



## parisprincess

Will ya pounce on him again tonight?? :haha:

I had that too -- 2 days of positive OPKs this month. But I did get a temp rise on the third day so I must have ovulated the day of my second positive OPK. You're probably just catching the end of your surge? FX for you this cycle!! :hugs:

I feel like such a nerd... I'm getting excited to get my first AF since my mc. :blush: even though its going to show its ugly face during my vacation. Grrrrrrr. I bought a blue bikini and a dark purple one... thank god I didnt buy white!! :rofl:

Today... I'm at work. :growlmad: One hour to go and then I am going home and ordering dinner in because I do NOT feel like cooking today. :haha: I'm hoping there is a movie or something on TV because I really just want to go home and relax!


----------



## charlie_lael

:haha: I'm going to give him a break today and bd tomorrow.

Lol. White would have been a bad idea! Sucks that af will be there for your vacation. :( I don't think it's nerdy, it's exciting that everything is ok after your mc. Means you can try again sooner and not have to worry. :) yay for healthy bodies! Lol.


----------



## DooDah

Yay Charlie :) :sex: We're both gonna get our :bfp:s okay?! This is OUR month!

LOL paris, squirting goo with a syringe :rofl: You girls crack me up.

So less ewcm, think I'm in still. I hope so anyway! My cervix feels a little less closed, hopefully it's a good sign.

Watching a show called 'One born every minute.' Don't know if you ladies get it where you are. It's making me soooooooooo broody! It shows two women's labour journey each week, from when they first go into hospital until they have their baby. It's terrifying but so beautiful to see!


----------



## parisprincess

Both of you better still talk to me after you get your BFPs this month :blush: Imma be left out! Lol

I wish you both so much luck this month :hugs: No one deserves this more than both of you!! :flower:


----------



## charlie_lael

Thanks D and Paris. 

D I've heard of that show a couple of times. Is it on Netflix? We don't have cable because we don't watch that much tv. Sounds interesting. :) I like home improvement shows and medical shows. Lol. And comedies.  oh.. I also love discovery channel and food network. Lol. For someone who doesn't watch much tv I sure like a lot of it. :haha:

Paris Ofcourse we'll still talk to you. We'll be showering you for baby dust. If we get our bfps you won't be far behind us! :hugs:

Today's opk is darker than yesterday's. I think I caught the surge at its peak cus the test line is darker than the control line. :dance:


----------



## DooDah

parisprincess said:


> No one deserves this more than both of you!! :flower:

Erm I can think of two people!

You and dakron :hugs:


----------



## DooDah

Charlie I think this might be the month for you. It sounds really promising! This might be a tmi question, but when in your cycle do you get the most ewcm? Like if you get a positive OPK is it then? Or is in the build up to OV? Just curious because he's still determined to go unassisted into our bfp. Stubborn men eh?

And paris, of course we're still gonna be talking! You're only gonna be a few weeks behind if I get my bfp with your pregnancy.... Or if I don't then we'll get it at the same time! :hugs:

Oh and ewcm has left the building completely so FX FX FX that it's my month and we've done enough!


----------



## charlie_lael

Hm.. Well when I got my first positive I had a lot! But when I got my second positive the next day it was a lot darker and I had less ewcm. Usually I don't have this much ewcm. I feel like I still have it, it's so wet down there. Lol. I think it's because I started drinking a cup of green tea every morning starting around my fertile period. It definitely increased my ewcm big time! Weird how it does that, huh? My last cup of tea was two days ago and I still feel like I have it. :haha: so if you want to increase your ewcm you should definitely try drinking green tea. That way you and your OH both get what you want and it's completely natural. :)


----------



## DooDah

That's interesting, I guess our bodies are smart enough to know that they need to provide us with more ewcm before OVing! Just wish mine could communicate, like "have sex now for your bfp." :haha:

I like the green tea trick! Maybe giving that a go next month (NOT that we'll need it next month because we're gonna be pg this time)...

How are you today anyway?


----------



## charlie_lael

I'm good. Just doing regular house worky stuff. Lol. My temp went up today so hopefully I did ov yesterday. :) what about you? :haha: I wish a little light flicked on down there so we knew when to bd. :rofl:


----------



## parisprincess

I'll chime in here... not sure if it means much this cycle but... I had little to no ewcm until the day my OPK went negative. :shrug: Then I had lots! I've never really been one to get lots when I wipe though.

And I drink green tea every morning... it doesn't help me! :haha: Wish it did though. lol Maybe it's different for everyone?


----------



## DooDah

Well I usually get tons of ewcm but this cycle I had weird stretchy stuff that didn't seem like ewcm. Then little bits on and off for a few days. Then one and a half days of decent stuff. So FX we're in still. I'm sure I've OVd because I'm getting the white pritt stick cm now that I usually get post OV.

Uhh I tease myself by looking through other people's bfps on the gallery here. I just can't imagine seeing that second line! I want it so bad. Definitely not testing until the 10th though!

Charlie, when will you test??


----------



## parisprincess

Testing on the 10th! I'll still be in vacation land but I definitely hope to see your BFP when I get back! :dust:

I do the same D... I love that gallery. That second line is so beautiful! :blush: Can't wait to get one again... with a sticky bean this time.


----------



## charlie_lael

Hm. That is weird Paris, I guess everyone is different. I think af is due for me on the 9th if I continue to go by 28 day cycles. My lp has been 12 days so 12 days from yesterday is... The sixth? Ugh. I hate calculating these things. I'll just wait and test with you on the 10th. :rofl:


----------



## DooDah

haha okay :) are we gonna definitely hold out then?! Sounds good ;) 

I so hope that when you come back you'll be seeing 4 lines paris! I think it just has to be out time now. I've spent so so so so so long now - or so it feels like. It's 8 months now. How dare my high school teachers say that if you even touch an unprotected trouser snake you can get pg :dohh:

Although I have spent hours on here today doing one thing and another and I looked in LTTTC success stories. One woman got her bfp after 14 years! She never gave up hope. And when her LO was 3 months she became pg with her second. It's beautiful! It kinda puts my moan into comparison I guess.

Charlie, I hope you don't mind, I added you as a buddy on my signature :blush: I just felt us girlies were all on here together so much and you've been so supportive :hugs:


----------



## charlie_lael

No I don't mind! I've wanted to add you, but thought you might mind. :haha: we're silly. Lol. trouser snake! I think if they had taught us as much as we know now about TTC while we're were in high school there wouldn't be as many oopsie pregnancies because girls would know what to watch out for and so would the guys. It's frustrating that all they tell you is to just wear a condom. Makes me mad. :growlmad: 

Definitely! Let's both hold out to test until the 10th. :thumbup:


----------



## parisprincess

Quiet thread!

:wave: HI LADIES lol

Hope you both had a good weekend :flower:


Countdown is on for me! One week until vacation time :dance: and then two weeks until we start TTC again! :wohoo: It's coming so fast...

Can't wait until I see both your BFPs! Are you both feeling any type of symptoms yet or are you just not symptom spotting this month? :dust:


----------



## DooDah

Hey sorry girls MIA!

3dpo for me. No symptom spotting and I'm sticking to my guns. After the fake 'IB' last month I could get my bfp and not count it as a symptom until after af is due :D testing on the 12th... When will you get back paris?

I bet you're so excited for your hols now paris :) and for ttc again too! Hoping the sun will do some wonders for the next cycles eggy... Vitamin D must be good for something ;)

I completely agree charlie. If you taught everyone about ewcm, ovulation and when to look out for it they'd at least realise not to risk it then... Because let's face most of us in our teens thought it would never happen to us. I know we did when we were 16 :blush: However maybe not tell everyone the WHOLE truth... Like how pre-cum can't really get get you pg, the pull out method works and that having sex on your period is gives you about as much chance of a bfp as flying. 

:dust:


----------



## charlie_lael

Haha. Yeah. Sorry I've been gone too guys. Been keeping myself busy so that I don't symptom spot. Hubby has been driving me nuts by watching nothing but star trek. Ugh. :wacko: I wish I was joking. :haha: my new video game comes out tomorrow so that will be a good distration. :) I'm 5dppo today. Woohoo! 

Paris you should come here on your next vacation. Lol. 

It's almost time for you to test D!


----------



## parisprincess

Hiya ladies!

I'll be leaving for our vacation on Feb 6 and returning Feb 13... so looks like I'll be back the day after you test D. I'm so excited to see your two lines! You better post a pic :flower: You too C!

Star Trek? :haha: Your hubby sounds funny lol Does he watch it while sitting on the kitchen counter? :haha: JK.

Which video game do you play, C? I don't play them myself but my DH plays Madden on PS3. He doesn't play alot but he does enjoy it when he does. lol

I'd definitely visit California if I don't get a BFP soon! lol Starting to get a little nervous about trying again but excited too. I guess I just can't shake the feeling that if I do get my BFP, something will go wrong again. Must. Think. Positive. Must. Think. Positive.

6 days = me on beach :yipee:

You ladies have any plans for Valentine's Day yet? DH and I talked about it and we think we're going to go for a couples massage and maybe go see a movie. Nothing too fancy but he's definitely the type of man who thinks he doesnt have to have a "special day" to tell me he loves me. He think it was created by Hallmark :haha: He's lucky he's cute. lol


----------



## DooDah

Paris! Positive thinking is in order here... 

BFP + paris --> happy paris + baby

It's as simple and easy as maths! :hugs:

My OH loves his xbox. Gahh. It's fine but he's soooo intent on teaching me and I'm hopeless :dohh:

We've booked our holiday. If I get pg this month I'll be 24 weeks by then :haha: No matter I'll still look hot with a big belly and stretchies!

We never do anything valentines day really other than swap cards. Sometimes he cooks for me but he usually does anyway! It's coming up to our 4 year anniversary (obvs not marriage just since it's been 'official') so we'll probs do something then instead. Might have to steal your idea and go for a couple's massage. It sounds amazing. Maybe OH will get some massage oil and learn in time :rofl:

4dpo. No ss. Going out of my mind. Still only 10/11days until testing!


----------



## parisprincess

Ooh nice D! Is this the holiday to Spain or Cyprus? Either way, I am jealous!!! Hope you have a great time.

And of course, you'll be GLOWING by the time you are 24 wks preg. It's happening right now in that little belly of yours. I can't wait until you test! I'm living vicariously through you right now. LOL

Couples massage is great! You should definitely try it! DH and I first went last year... it's great because my work covers 80% of the costs, so we went for 80mins! It was *heaven*. I don't even know how 80mins went by that fast, but it FLEW by. DH and I were giggling because he had a woman massage him and at first, you lay on your stomach and they massage your back, shoulders, legs, arms...etc. Then they get you to flip over onto your back and they massage your head, shoulders, arms and legs again. We were hearing stories that some men "pitch tents" with the sheets, so DH was a little nervous he was going to. :haha: Sometimes, I am really happy to be a girl! I don't know how the heck they walk around with those things (trouser snake) dangling between their legs.

Haven't seen dakron in a long while... hope she is ok. She had me nervous with her nip testing and doctors appointments :hugs:


----------



## DooDah

This is the one to spain :) can't wait but it seems ages away! I'm getting soo scared that there's something wrong with me now. I really want to see the second line this cycle, just to put my mind at rest. I know it's silly because we've only really had a chance for the past 2 cycles and they were only like one occasion accross OV but still :blush:

:rofl: you crack me up! 'pitch tent with the sheets' is probably the funniest thing I've heard this week! I love you girls! I'm glad you enjoyed it :) I bet it got you in the mood for your holiday too.

Only days left until you're in the sunshine now... What a perfect start to your next cycle. We're all gonna be autumn/winter mummys!

:dust:


----------



## parisprincess

Oooh Spain!! Are you going to be visiting any one that you know there or will it just be you two? (and lil growing bubba of course!) So exciting!! 

Aww D :hugs: There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with you. That second line is coming... just you wait! (only a few more days!) I know the thought goes through your mind, we all think that way... but stop it or imma slap you! :haha: You are perfectly healthy and you will be a great mom. :flower:

:rofl: "pitch tents" lmao. They massage REAAAAAAAAAALLY high up on your thigh... and it feels good so no doubt some men may "pitch tents". Thank god DH didn't. I mean, I would have laughed hysterically but I would have been mortified at the same time. Not to mention what he would have felt like! :dohh:

5 days to go and sunshine time. Getting excited :dance: By the time we are back, AF should be over and it's on with the :sex:! I need to get a BFP soon... I don't want to be TOO far behind you ;)


----------



## DooDah

We'll be staying near to his grandparents who I absolutely love. His gma is amazing! I think she'll probably be the only one who would be really happy for us to have a baby... The others would but I think it'll take them a while to come around to it!

Thank you paris :hugs: means a lot from you because we've been in it together from the start! If I don't get it this month our cycles will be similar I think so we can test together next month :)

I'm still giggling about tent pitching now! I can see why and everything but oh my gosh :rofl: I'mma use that phrase on OH from now on I think!

What am I gonna do without you for that long?! Maybe if I can (although my willpower just isn't strong) I'll hold out testing... I can't imagine not having you as the first person to see a bfp. Although if I'm not duffed this month the witch will be in full flow for when you're back :(

I've been trying to think of ways to tell OH if we were. I saw probably the funniest article on yahoo answers, where a woman found some pregnant lady porn and played it to her husband. Then she asked him if it turned him on. When he said no she told him he should get used :sex: with a bump! I'll have to find it, I almost choked with laughter :haha:

Have you been temping this cycle?? :dust:


----------



## parisprincess

Your trip sounds so amazing! And it's so nice that you get along so well with his family. I'm sure you will have such a great time :flower:

Isn't it crazy? I think we met in August! You are definitely my favourite person on this whole site. :hugs: I'm glad we get to do this journey together. We're always here to support each other! It really can't get any better than that! The witch will NOT be in full flow when I get back. The witch isn't even going to be visiting you! Get that thought outta your head ;)

It won't be THAT long lol just a week! And the resort does have free WiFi and I'll bring my iPhone, so I can check in every once and a while. Just not sure how often though! LOL It'll probably be before I go to sleep or something. I'll definitely be checking in to see your BFP! Gosh, I'm so excited for you.

:rofl: Pregnant lady porn! :haha: Now that's is a good way to tell your man your having his baby LOL That is too funny!!! Are you wanting to tell him in a sweet way or a goofy way? There's a thread on here somewhere where ladies were giving ideas on how to tell their man... I'll see if I can find it. Some of them had really great ideas! You can always just test with OH and then he'll know, when you know! Then you have to rush on over here and tell me. :blush: 

I have been temping this cycle... supposedly it doesn't mean much after a mc because your temps can be all over the place, but mine have been pretty normal. I had positive opks on January 22 and 23, and FF confirmed that I O'd on January 24! So technically I'm 9dpo right now lol but we weren't trying so I won't be testing. I'm expcting AF on Wednesday. It's weird that I am actually hoping she shows! LOL Normally I just want her to stay away. But the sooner she shows and then leaves... the sooner I can finally be back to TTC. It's been a long month... I'm glad January is over. Ready to move on a start new!


----------



## charlie_lael

Hey ladies. Sorry I've been gone. I've been distracting myself from this tww with video games and baby sitting. I finally got a job interview at a Wendy's! Wooo! Not the greatest job in the world, but it's something to do while I'm waiting for my little bean. :) plus I'll have more money for baby things. :haha: 

Spain sounds amazing D! You're so lucky! We could never get to Spain unless hubby was sent there. Lol. We'll have to wait until he's out before we can do any sort of traveling. 

Paris- its good that you confirmed that you ovd! So awesome. And we're practically in-sync with our cycles. So if I don't get my two lines this time we can test together next cycle. :thumbup: 

I'm kind of frustrated because I've been looking at pregnancy charts and so many of them have temperature dips at 5 or 6 do and I haven't had any! Lol. Makes me feel out.  I'm 7 or 8dpo today and my temp just keeps rising like it always does. Laaaaame!


----------



## DooDah

@ paris - Wow, august! That seems so long ago when I still though that I could get pg with the pull out! :blush: It's gonna be great seeing our lil bubbas together on here :)

Make sure you relax while you're out there. I want this bfp sooo badly now but I just feel out. Last night it was so weird. For the first time I had this really weird strong maternal type feeling but now I just feel like it's gone again. I know that sound stupid but I let it get in my head that I could be... Which is always dangerous.

I really wanna test without OH. I want to have the moment where I'm a little used to it and have it as my secret to tell him. He'll be so excited but we'd both be terrified!

The witch will come soon enough. Glad your temps are going well already. You'll get your bfp next month sweetie I can just tell :) I hope she's not too nasty to you while you're away.

@charlie - good luck at your interview... They terrify me so I try not to leave jobs that often!

You're definitely not out yet hun... Positive attitude remember??! You're gonna bet your :bfp: and we'll all celebrate. I think comparing your cycle to other ladies is the worst thing to do! Your body is different chick, so you are still IN!!!



I had a load of cm yesterday which was promising but it's cleared up more today which makes me a bit down. But I'm not out until the witch shows so that's something to hold onto. I said I wouldn't ss but to be honest other than that and one session of cramping, 6dpo - not much else!

:dust:

dakron - I'm thinking of you sweetie and hope that wherever you are you're doing well! :hugs:


----------



## parisprincess

D, I agree. It'll be so cute that we can go from TTC to being mummies! :hugs:

I felt really out the month that I got my BFP, it could really be a good sign! All the feelings that you are getting could mean something. Don't let yourself feel down. You might be feeling down for nothing! And why waste all that energy, eh? Save some energy so your body can make that baby! ;)

Well, if you really want to test without OH, I suggest you start looking to pregnant lady porn :haha: JK. Any idea on how you will tell him?

I really hope I get my BFP again. I was really lucky to get it on first try last time... I'm not sure if I will be so lucky this time! But we will try. I'm definitely going to hold out on testing though. *yeah right* :dohh: Seems like no matter how many times I say that, I don't do it. lol

Good luck at your interview C! Congrats for going out and looking for a job. I'm sure you'll enjoy it and will probably make some friends!

C -- I'm starting to think that charts really don't tell you much. The month I got my BFP, my temps SLOWLY rose... almost to the point that I didn't even think I ovulated. Now this month, I had a big temp dip at 6dpo and and this morning I got a triphasic warning. LOL! DH and I did BD during my OV time (3 days and 2 days before which FF says is "Good") but both times we used pull out so I HIGHLY doubt I'm pg. We were pretty careful. But if we had been trying, I would definitely be all excited right now because of my chart (which would be pointless) lol. :haha:

Don't put so much stock in your chart, is what I am trying to say lol


----------



## charlie_lael

I don't think you're out D. :) 

The interview went alright. I always think fast food interviews are so funny for some reason. Lol. He said that my availability was good and that it was good that I had some fast food experience from when I was 16. He had one more interview to do and then he'd choose from there. Hoping he'll choose me. I get so bored sitting around the house all the time. Us with a little extra money I can finally continue violin lessons. :)


----------



## parisprincess

Hey D -- here's a few threads with some ideas on how to tell OH you're pregant ;)

Some are cute!! I like the one the belly idea. "Hi Daddy!" lol

https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/209861-fun-ways-tell-your-partner-youre-pregnant.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/618139-any-cute-ideas-tell-dh.html#post10686923


----------



## charlie_lael

Yeah, I'm starting to not put too much stock in temping now. It's good for finding out when you ov, but after that it's pretty useless. Lol


----------



## DooDah

Haha thanks paris :hugs: I wanna make it so special but I know I'll just blurt it out... That or I'll be too scared to say anything! I've kinda got a little idea of making him dinner (as he's usually the cook) and call him into the kitchen saying I'm cooking a little something for us and need his help. Then I'll ask him how long a buns take to cook. It's a bit lame but I think he'd appreciate it :haha: I could put the test in our oven or something.

You can hold out paris! We'll be cheering you on. The way I see it is that if you don't test until you're late there's less chance of seeing a negative!

Charlie, it's so awesome that you play violin! I've always wanted to learn :haha: but never had the confidence because I'm usually rubbish at musical stuff... Hoping you get the job.

I don't really know anything about temping but I do know you're not out!!

8dpo :dohh: only 5/6 days until the witch gets here, or alternatively 8 days until testing... Preferably the latter. I will get through this wait!

:dust:


----------



## DooDah

So girls I'm in an awkward situation... I just found out that my aunty and uncle are ttc (they're 30 something) and aren't aren't having any luck. I'm back at my M&Ds for tonight and they were just telling me about it. 

I didn't know at all about my aunty and uncle (and none of them know we're ttc), they've been ttc since september 2010 now I think and are about to start IVF. I just would feel really bad if I got my :bfp: when all of this has just came to light, iykwim? Obviously I still really want to be pg but I know how bad I'd feel if I was in her position and her 19 year old neice went and got pregnant before her.

:cry: I'm such a coward... I keep thinking if OH and I get pregnant this month we'd have to pretend it was an accident. A happy one but still, no one will be happy for us when they're in such a terrible situation. 

Sorry for the depressing post, I sound so selfish and immature, can't really explain myself properly!



AND I need to sort my ticker out.... AGAIN :dohh:


----------



## charlie_lael

Aww, Hun. You're not selfish. :hugs: it's natural to want and try for a baby. Starting in your 30s is hard for anyone. If we all waited for everyone around to have babies first then we'd never have kids. Lol. And don't pretend it was an accident. Lol. That would probably just make them feel bad. Besides if you guys get preg go at the same time you could be bump buddies! Fun. :)


----------



## parisprincess

Aww D. :hugs: 

You can't live your life worrying how others would feel with your decisions/actions. You always need to do what's right for you. :flower:

I don't think your aunt or uncle would be upset with you. Sure, their situation isn't the best right now, but that has nothing to do with you. I think they'd be happy for you, especially when they see how happy you'll be to become a mummy. 

You never sound selfish or immature. The fact that you are so concerned with your families' feelings proves exactly how unselfish you are. :hugs: and don't ever apologize in here for a 'depressing post'. We're here for you always, no matter what. :hugs:


----------



## parisprincess

AF showed this morning :) earlier than expected, but that's ok!


----------



## charlie_lael

Yay for AF! Woohoooo! :dance: 

Oh and more good news! I got the Wendy's job! Lol. Now I won't be driving myself insane at home doing nothing and I can pay for lessons.  and buy baby stuff. :blush:


----------



## parisprincess

Congrats on the job!

Half an hour until Superbowl!!! :yipee:

14 hours until my plane takes off :dance: Good day today! Lol


----------



## charlie_lael

Awesome! You're so lucky! I want a vacation. Lolz. Not that I need it since I don't really do anything, but it's be nice to see my friends and family for a couple of weeks. Lol.


----------



## parisprincess

Stupid giants!!! :(


----------



## charlie_lael

Lol!


----------



## parisprincess

Two hours until take off!! Take care ladies :) get those BFPs!


----------



## charlie_lael

Bye! Have fun! :)


----------



## DooDah

Thanks girls, you're awesome :hugs:

Congrats on the job charlie and the af paris!

Hopefully she'll clear up for the last bit of your holiday :) have a great time. You deserve it!!!

So charlie - are you hanging in there with the testing thing? It's killing me now :dohh: but I'm gonna hold out...


----------



## charlie_lael

Lol. I'm holding out pretty well. I decided that if my temp rises again tomorrow then I'll test. If it stays the same or even lowers just a little bit then im going to wait until the 9th. I have another appointment for my tattoo removal on the 11th and if I am pregnant I want to give them enough of a heads up to cancel my appointment. :) hopefullyy I'll be switching out my tattoo removal appointment for a doctors appointment this month! :)


----------



## charlie_lael

Sorry for the double post ladies, but I took an OPK cus it was there lol. And it turned positive! I haven't taken a real test yet, but here's the link to the thread I made: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/874307-im-freaking-out-opks-hpts.html. 

I hope this is it!!!


----------



## charlie_lael

Triple post, I just got my :bfp:!!!!


----------



## DooDah

OH MY GOD!!!!


SO SO SO SO SO SO SO SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!

:happydance:


H&H 9 months hun...

Can't believe it!!!!

Send some dust to me please???

Aww that made me cry sweetie....

:hugs:


----------



## charlie_lael

:haha: aww don't cry. :( Totally sending lots and lots of dust your way. You and Paris are next! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## charlie_lael

:hugs: thank you. I'm so nervous! Gotta make my doctors appointment today and cancel my tattoo removal appt!


----------



## DooDah

I'm crying with happiness for you... Same with paris. Couldn't stop :dohh: 

I might just cave and test tomorrow morning. That's so bad and OH will kill me lol but I just need to know now.

Honestly though, I feel out :/

HUGE CONGRATS AGAIN SWEETIE :hugs:

when's your due date??


----------



## charlie_lael

I felt completely out too! Only reason I tested was because of that positive opk. Lol. EDD based on LMP is October 17th. :happydance:


----------



## DooDah

So pleased for you chick! I AM going to hold out. 

Symptoms anyways???

xx


----------



## charlie_lael

No symptoms. Just sore bbs and slight nausea when brushing my teeth this morning.


----------



## DooDah

:) 

You're gonna be a mummy! Awwww!


----------



## charlie_lael

:haha: you are too!! You and Paris are next!


----------



## parisprincess

Omg!! My wifi isn't good so I'm posting now. Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## DooDah

Hey paris :) nice to see you here! Hope you're having an amazing time.

I tested this morning, 12dpo. Bfn.

I'm really trying to stop myself from just breaking down to be honest. I told OH and he just looked so dissapointed, he tried to tell me it was still all going to work out but it didn't really help. I'm sorry this post is so depressing I just really feel that it's not gonna happen for us now, I know that's so silly because we've only really been in with a proper chance for 3 months and we timed them pretty badly but it seems so long now when I think about all of the ntnp times and how bad I felt every month then too. I can't even be bothered to get all pepped up for next month :cry: I think I wanted this month so bad for so many reasons and now I just can't be bothered with it all.

Thank you for being awesome girls :hugs:

How are you both today?? xxx


----------



## charlie_lael

Aww. D. :hugs: Don't give up, hun. Is your OH up for complete ttc? Or does he not like you using opk and stuff like that? Maybe you can try temping this month? And besides youre not out until the bitchy witch arrives. :hugs:

Thank you P. I'm very excited and nervous. Hubby is the same. :haha: I just told him yesterday.. Except he doesn't trust the home tests and says he'll feel more confident after a blood test. :Dohh: Men. 

I'm a little worried this morning b/c my sore bbs are gone and my waking temp is 98.3, .3 degrees lower than yesterday's. AF is supposed to be here today or tomorrow. I really hope I don't have an early mc, or any mc for that matter. I keep praying for this little bean to be safe. :cloud9:


----------



## DooDah

Thank you Charlie :)

OH says he doesn't wanna put any pressure on us by actually ttc. Although I don't know exactly how that could be, we've basically been ttc for this cycle definitely and I was in with a good chance the two before!

Which days did you dtd if you don't mind me asking?? 

I'm sure that everything is fine with the lil one charlie :hugs: have you tested again?? I've heard that it's normal for symptoms to come and go!


----------



## charlie_lael

Thanks. I'm trying to be positive, but there's so many negative threads in first tri. It really scares me. :/ I'm trying to avoid them now. Lol. We didn't bd much at all this cycle. I really thought I was out. According to FF I ovd on CD16, we only bd'd on CD13 and CD14. I really thought we had missed it. Lol.


----------



## charlie_lael

Yo should try temping! It really helps. Maybe you can talk to oh about it? Or you can talk to him about just bding every other day? It sucks when ttc bc it feels like everything is timed and mechanical. We just stuck mostly to ntnp.


----------



## parisprincess

I've been trying to post but the wifi here sucks the big one lol so I've got to make it short!

Congrats again C!!! I'm sure everything is fine :) don't worry!

And D, you aren't out! Stay positive :hugs:

Ladies my whole effin face is sunburnt lol swam in the ocean yesterday and got pushed by a giant wave. Nearly face planted into the sand lol having a great time! Going to shower now and wash the sand off lol then it's time for dinner! It's so nice to be away from the snow!


----------



## charlie_lael

:rofl: that is too funny. Wish I was there with you. I bet the water is nice and warm. I live really closetip the beach, but the water is always sooooo cold!


----------



## DooDah

Thanks charlie :) 

The witch got me! So yay for new cycle. It's exactly what I needed after that bfn, although I am so so gutted to not have my October baby :cry: little bit jealous there C ;) :hugs:

Paris - looks like we're gonna be doing the next cycle together. Please make this the one! I hope you're having an amazing time in the sea... :haha: th sunburned face bit made me giggle! You're gonna have something to do waiting to OV now anyways... shed your skin ;) 

Oh and I'm gonna find some green tea this cycle. I've got my :gun: for any witch that tries to get me!


----------



## charlie_lael

Aww. Sorry D :hugs: you'll definitely have a beautiful November baby. He can be a turkey baby! :cloud9:


----------



## charlie_lael

Ladies.... I've gone a bit signature crazy... I think I have an addiction! :wacko:


----------



## parisprincess

I'm so glad we'll be doing the next cycle together D :hugs: I wouldn't want to go through it with anyone else!

We're going to a place called Saona Island tomorrow and we get to go snorkeling and hold starfish!! Lol I'm so excited. It's a whole day long excursion but it'll be nice to leave the resort for a bit. Can't believe it's already Friday. Coming home on Monday :( I do not want to go back to the snow!! Lol or work lol


----------



## charlie_lael

Awww. Sounds like all the fun is ending on Monday for all of us. Lol. I start work monday. :/ Oh well. It's money. :haha:


----------



## parisprincess

I'm so glad we'll be doing the next cycle together D :hugs: I wouldn't want to go through it with anyone else!

We're going to a place called Saona Island tomorrow and we get to go snorkeling and hold starfish!! Lol I'm so excited. It's a whole day long excursion but it'll be nice to leave the resort for a bit. Can't believe it's already Friday. Coming home on Monday :( I do not want to go back to the snow!! Lol or work lol


----------



## DooDah

Missing you paris :hugs: And I'm really glad we can go through it together :) I'm getting so scared that I won't be able to get my :bfp: But we'll get thanksgiving babies (even if we don't celebrate it over here)! Enjoy your last few days in the sun sweetie!

CD3. Is there a emoticon for suicide?? Just kidding... Still got AGES yet though :dohh:

charlie - how are you? Symptoms so far? I Love the picture and so what if you've gone signature crazy, tell the world! Eden Lee is such a cute name too :)

AF still here. Hoping she departs soon... She's here with a vengeance this month though. I'll take it if it means it's my last month of her for a while though. I have some green tea. I don't think I'll drink it every day because it makes me wanna throw up but I'll definitely try and consume as much as possible. Still no temping or OPKing though. Sigh.


----------



## charlie_lael

Good luck! I know you'll get it. :hugs: no symptoms. Just sore nips. Got a 2-3 on a cb digi last night. :)


----------



## DooDah

How exciting! Does it feel real yet?? xx


----------



## charlie_lael

A little. :haha: I'll feel better once I have my first appointment.


----------



## DooDah

I'm so made up for you, hoping to join you soon :hugs:

paris, you're back tomorrow! And we can start the journey together properly. I really want it for both of us :dohh:

It's the 12th... Today I was supposed to be testing... Obviously I wouldn't have but I'm stupid enough to cave. Oh well. Will have no choice but to wait next cycle. I'm not buying a pee stick unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## parisprincess

Getting ready to leave :( bye bye sun. Back to the snow :(


----------



## parisprincess

Back home. I'm back at work! Can't believe I am sitting here. :( I still need to take the pics off my camera, but I'll post some in here later today or tomorrow!

Oh well, big moment is about the happen. Officially getting rid of the "Waiting to Try" and changing it back to TTC! :cloud9: This is our month D! :hugs:


----------



## parisprincess

Woohoo!! Officially TTC again! and it begins tonight. Muahahahaha ;)


----------



## DooDah

Happy Valentines Day girls :hugs:

I had a lovely breakfast in bed today :) Awwww.

This cycle's :sex: started for me this morning... So we're in the running paris now! Only 11 more whole days until I OV :) I can't wait to see the pictures.

I sent OH out to fetch green tea for me earlier and he came back with this weird Australian drink saying he thinks I'll prefer it. What an idiot :dohh: I had to explain that it was for fertility :haha:


----------



## DooDah

Oh and paris, there's a thread of girls that C & I waited the 2ww out with last time, we re-made a new one for girls who were still ttc this month:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/878370-war-witch-campaign.html

didn't know if you wanted to pop over. It's only just started :thumbup:


----------



## parisprincess

Thanks for the invite D :flower:

I've got another thread going in the TTCAL forum and am loving the ladies in there! I think I'll just stick to that thread and this one. There are too many to follow! :haha:

I am in such a great mood! :dance: Sad to be away from the beach but so happy to be back to TTC. 

It's Valentine's Day :kiss: and DH and I will be going out for a nice dinner :cloud9: We were going to go see a movie, but there isn't really anything good out right now. I wanted to see something mushy :haha: and the only one that is like that is "The Vow" and it looks lame.  So just dinner and then some :sex: 

Very jealous of the breakfast in bed! That is really sweet. What did he make you?? Mmm I suddenly got a craving for pancakes. lol


----------



## DooDah

I know what you mean about the thread thing :haha: I've got about 12 on a roll!

It's great that you're feeling happy. I think I'mma take this cycle like it's cycle one again with optimism and the naive attitude that ANYTHING can get you preggers ;)

I dragged OH to see The Vow yesterday! It was pretty bad but I have a thing for Channing Tatum so it was an excuse to stare at a hot guy for 2 hours :blush:

I had greek yoghurt with honey and then this french toast thing that OH is SO good at! 'Twas delicious.

I've just noticed that our cycles should be pretty similar this time, although I'll be testing later I think. So excited again.


----------



## parisprincess

Same here. I'll test as soon as I'm late ;)

The trip did a world of good! I don't feel stressed and I didn't even think of TTC while away. And you're right! We should be OV'ing around the same time. That must be a good omen... it's a sign that we are meant to do this cycle together and get our BFPs! :hugs:

DH and I are going to BD every other day until I get my positive OPK, and then we'll do it every day until I get my temp rise. The egg will be caught this month!

Hmm... you can send your OH over to my place in the morning. :haha: That breakfast sounds delicious!!


----------



## DooDah

I think you're gonna get a bfp very soon again sweetie! I wanna do the smep plan but it just wouldn't work with OH's work arrangement thingy.

Never mind I think we'll just BD randomly until ewcm, then step it up. I am however making the conscious decision not to dtd as soon as I get ewcm but wait til I have lots. I think that's the mistake I made last time. We BD but then the day after I got more nad OH couldn't be bothered :dohh: I need to remember that my body knows best :haha:

Anyway if you want my OH at your house feel free! We had a real argument last ngiht for the first time in forever :cry: we're okay now and everything but it even resulted in seperate beds :haha: 

Oh and little miss cheerleader is back... Positive attitude in hand.

GIVE ME A 'B'
GIVE ME A 'F'
GIVE ME A 'P'

WOOOH... BFP!


----------



## parisprincess

Sounds like a good plan D! I really hope we both get our BFPs this month. :hugs:

I guess I'm pretty lucky... DH is up for BD'ing all the time :haha: He's definitely got the stronger drive. I just love how supportive he's being though... He knows how sad I was after the mc and he is being so positive that it'll stick this time. Bless him! I tried explaining the SMEP plan to him because the month I got my BFP, we BD'd almost every day. So last night he asked if he needs to stop his "alone sex" :haha: soon. I said we'll just BD every other day for now so since we did it last night, he can alone sex today. He's all, "no no. I can hold out you know. We can BD every day if you want." LOL Such a great man. I'm very lucky. Sometimes I can't believe we've been together since 1999. LOL

Oh no! A fight on Valentine's Day??! :growlmad: Separate beds?! It sounds horrible but I like to sleep alone. DH is such a snorer :haha: If I don't fall asleep first, then I won't sleep. I stay up all night listening to him snore. He sounds like a foghorn :rofl: I swear, he's directing ships in his sleep. I'd probably pick a fight just so we'd sleep in separate beds. LOL jk! 

I'm glad to hear it's worked itself out though. Every couple has arguments! It shows alot when you both can resolve it quickly like you and OH did. The couples that "hold grudges" and stay angry are the ones that always seem to have troubles. Have lots and lots of make up :sex: lol 

DH and I spent a nice, relaxing Valentine's Day. We were going to go out for dinner, but after getting in late from our trip Monday night and coming right into work Tuesday morning, I was exhausted. We grabbed some chinese food on the way home from work and just went home. We were trying to "set the mood" but we had NO candles. :haha: 

On our TV we have this "fireplace channel" so when you put it on that channel, it's got a roaring, crackling fire. So we turned that on! LOL We both couldn't stop laughing :haha: It was so funny. We kept making jokes that we were "sitting by the fireplace" :rofl: I love silly nights where you just laugh with your DH. 

We did get some great BD'ing in too :blush:


----------



## parisprincess

I'm at work and totally can't concentrate. I am not motivated to work!

I'm currently online window shopping -- looking at boots. lol :haha: All winter boots are like 80% off. Why not order some for next year? .... ok, must. stop. shopping.


----------



## DooDah

just checking in really quickly... Will reply properly later!!

love you girlies :)


----------



## parisprincess

I've got a dentist appointment today to get my teeth cleaned. I HATE the dentist!  All those drill sounds freak me out.

Figured I might as well get this cleaning in while I'm still waiting to O. I think I've got a cavity though :( Which means I'll need to go back and get it filled.

Effin dentist! (%*@()$*@()*$ :haha:


----------



## parisprincess

I've got a cavity :( Boooooooo. I'm going back in tomorrow morning at 10am to get it filled.

I spoke to the dentist about getting pregnant and he said it was definitely a good idea to visit him now. Apparently pregnancy hormones can affect your gums and even cause gingivitis! Crazy.


----------



## DooDah

Sorry about the cavity paris, that sucks for you. You're lucly to get it sorted right away. It takes ages here to get another apt. 

It must be crazy to know that you met your OH in another millenium, I feel like OH and I have been together a lifetime now but I have to remind myself that it's really not that long. Time flies I guess ;)

:haha: the fireplace channel sounds really funny. Can you get it on sky? OH was working but we enjoyed the day after together instead, he cooked me dinner and I made him watch one born every minute, he kept making sarcastic comments, some of which were funny. However when he said "childbirth... so easy a woman can do it" he got a little slap. He'll be a nightmare when I finally get to give birth.

Don't you think that BDing at this time of the cycle is the best because there's no pressure to catch the egglet?? We need to get the seamless panties back out I think! They may not be most attractive but I'm sure the OHs wouldn't care!

I *think* I'm cd 10... but my ticker is disagreeing. If I got af on the 8th is that right? Or am I being dim? If I count it on my hands it makes sense. But mathematically it doesn't. Mind boggle.


----------



## parisprincess

I'm glad that I'm getting it fixed right away. Its nice -- my dentist office is open every second Saturday and just happens to be open this Saturday. While I was there yesterday, they were doing reminders calls to patients who had appointments on Saturday (a 48 hour reminder). Well, lucky for me.. a bunch of people cancelled so they were able to fit me right in! 

DH and I started dating when we were 16 lol and that was in 1999. We did break up for a few years while he was out of town going to college but somehow we ended up getting back together! I think we met again at a mutual friend's party... and we ended up :sex: LOL! I don't really remember but I'm happy it happened! :haha:

I'm not sure what "Sky" is... is that some sort of cable or satellite provider? The fireplace channel is definitely hilarious! We also have an aquarium channel (fish swimming around) and a sunset channel! LOL! :rofl: So funny. 

It sounds like you had a wonderful day-after-Valentines-Day! :flower: LOL Your OH sounds so funny! I would have given him a slap as well. You should have responded with something like... "childbirth... so hard a man can't do it" or something lol

BD'ing right now is just fun. I think you're right, it is better because there is no pressure! 

I love my seamless panties! I wear thongs all week to work and sometimes I don't want to wear them anymore. There's only so much butt floss you can wear until you crave a good ol' pair of seamless panties. I normally sleep in mine, with a t-shirt lol Seamless panties are lucky. That's it! They are coming out this weekend, white ones! :haha:

Hmm.. if you got AF on the 8th, I'd say you are CD10 today. I think. Now you got me all confused. LOL I got AF on the 5th and I'm CD13 today. It's going by so quickly! Another week until O time... then the dreaded TWW.

:dance:


----------



## parisprincess

I am so addicted to a song right now!! I heard this song while in the Dominican and just can't stop listening to it. It makes me swwoooooooooooooooooooonnn. :haha:

I seriously need to learn Spanish. ;)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNN7NTl83cI


----------



## DooDah

:rofl: that's fab paris :) "so hard a man can't do it." He's gonna get hit with that one next time ;) he is hilarious and I'm very lucky to have him., he just needs to perfect the timing thing... I'm all misty eyed at new life on tv and he thinks it's the perfect time to crack a joke. Love him for it though :haha:

That's the cutest getting together story :thumbup: I think it's lovely you've known each other so long! I guess you'll have cute pictures of your 16 year old selves to show to your kids and grandkids. 

Seamless panties are making a comeback. I like the nude coloured ones because it makes you look like you've lost your butt and your nunny ;) it really is the simple things that amuse me!

We had really hot :sex: last night! It was great. Just a shame I wasn't about to OV eh? I can't believe I want the 2ww to hurry up but I'm always wishing for my cycle to end so am going to enjoy this month... It might be the last one in a while where I'm not preggers :D

How did the dentist go hun??


----------



## DooDah

Oooh and the song is awesome I'mma be muttering spanish all day now. I think the first bit says something like 'People tell me, you're conscious of your image, but look in the mirror, you're beautiful without make-up.'

I took a spanish short course ages ago :blush: but I'm really bad, that took me about 6 minutes to figure out :dohh: I'm pretty fluent in french though, I think a trip to Nice is in order soon to be honest. OH doesn't like France very much though, hence the trip to spain this summer.


Where are our other girlies???

Dakron sweetie, we're still thinking of you xxx


----------



## charlie_lael

Yay for hot :sex: :haha: 

Spreading :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## charlie_lael

Sorry girls. I would post more, but hubby wants breakfast. :haha: be back soon!


----------



## DooDah

Okay so I'm off here for a while... Toodle pip.

(OH is dirt. Kinda sums it up.)

so...... for my lovely parisprincess amazing girl :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

^^^ LOVE YOU xxxx


----------



## charlie_lael

Oh no, D. What's wrong? :hugs:


----------



## parisprincess

Love you D!!! xxxooo :flower:


----------



## parisprincess

Dominican Pics :) My legs on the beach lol, the pool at our resort, our maid would make a daily "something" out of our towels. Here's the kitty lol and she left us fresh flowers in our towels and the beach with a beautiful sailboat!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1253.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1259.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1263.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1265.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1289.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## parisprincess

This is one of our beach at the resort and the next were taken on Saona Island. This island was so beautiful... it was paradise! The sand and water were so gorgeous. And there were little crabs lol these suckers can move!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1302.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1335.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1359.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1338.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## charlie_lael

Those are some beautiful pics! It makes me want to go there. :haha: love the towels!


----------



## DooDah

lovely pics sweetie! It looks beautiful there...

I just burst into tears at the top few posts of mine. Yeah I'm really lucky to have such a great fucking guy.

Okay I'm dragging my sorry self from here now because I'm just a mess 

Loves girls xxxxx


----------



## charlie_lael

:hugs:


----------



## parisprincess

Miss you D :( hope you're ok!

xxxoooxxxooo


----------

